# PF et ses AMIS - PF and his FRIENDS



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Salut les francophones! Je me présente, Panerol Forte, collectioneur de montres de très longue date, coincé dans ce forum depuis que le monde a changé, et lassé du manque de courtoisie qui prévaut dans la section Rolex et la section Publique. Mes amis et moi-même nous étions réfugiés dans la section Premium, et, suite au non-renouvellement volontaire de mon abonnement, je me suis retrouvé errant à la recherche d'un lieux calme et serein, bien fréquenté, où l'on peut se réunir et discuter sans s'exposer à la goujatrie qui est de plus en plus tolérée et impunie dans certaines parties de ce forum. Et voilà que l'illumination me vient, pourquoi ne pas s'établir dans la section francophone, le seul endroit où la courtoisie est infuse? Mes Joyeux Compagnons (en reférence à Robin des Bois, car nous avons un prêtre Anglais assez gourmand dans notre bande😉) ne sont pas francophones, mais néanmoins très sympas et de divers continents, passionnés de montres bien entendu, mais pas que, nos discussions étant variées, selon l'humeur du jour; nous discutons de tout et de rien, comme dans un bistrot autour d'un apéro.

Bien sûr, vous êtes tous invités à nous joindre, plus on est de fous, plus on rit, comme disait l'autre 😉

Mais, avant de lancer les invitations à mes JC, j'aimerai être sûr que notre présence ici ne dérange personne, alors, n'hésitez pas à vous opposer si mon initiative vous déplait.

Amicalement,

PF


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Salut PF et tout le monde


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Salut PF et tout le monde


Salut Pong, et bienvenu dans notre nouveau havre de paix. Je pense qu'une photo de ta collection de Yema serait un bon début pour notre nouveau thread.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Hello everyone! Richard here and you may call me Dick 😁
Not exactly a French speaker but since I'm a Canadian national I guess it's one of my "official" languages.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[QUOTE = "Panerol Forte, post: 53692212, member: 1375525"]
Hi Pong, and welcome to our new haven of peace. I think a photo from your Yema collection would be a good start for our new thread.
[/ QUOTE]
I only have one so here it is. The limited edition Superman Bronze 39mm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Salut Pong, et bienvenu dans notre nouveau havre de paix. Je pense qu'une photo de ta collection de Yema serait un bon début pour notre nouveau thread.


C'est ici. J'ai aussi un fil Yema ici quelque part.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Hello everyone! Richard here and you may call me Dick 😁
> Not exactly a French speaker but since I'm a Canadian national I guess it's one of my "official" languages.


Where in Canada are you from? Pre covid, you shuttle back and forth Canada and HK?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Where in Canada are you from? Pre covid, you shuttle back and forth Canada and HK?


Kids are in Toronto, where I lived for a few years before moving back to Hong Kong almost 30 years ago. Not much shuttling since Covid sadly.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I only have one so here it is. The limited edition Superman Bronze 39mm.
> 
> View attachment 15981917





Pongster said:


> C'est ici. J'ai aussi un fil Yema ici quelque part.
> View attachment 15981921


Well, you both legitimized our presence here with your French watches, well done gentlemen


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> [QUOTE = "Pongster, post: 53692256, member: 1149546"]
> Where in Canada are you from? Pre covid, you shuttle back and forth Canada and HK?


Kids are in Toronto, where I lived for a few years before moving back to Hong Kong almost 30 years ago. Not much shuttling since Covid sadly.
[/QUOTE]

Bro Dick, you have a problem with your posts, something is wrong with the quotes


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you both legitimized our presence here with your French watches, well done gentlemen


I believe @mav has a Yema as well. A Superman French Air Force if I remember correctly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Kids are in Toronto, where I lived for a few years before moving back to Hong Kong almost 30 years ago. Not much shuttling since Covid sadly.


Bro Dick, you have a problem with your posts, something is wrong with the quotes
[/QUOTE]
I think it has something to do with Google auto translate. Somehow the quotes are not coming up correctly.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bro Dick, you have a problem with your posts, something is wrong with the quotes


Testing with auto-translate turned off.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> [QUOTE = "Panerol Forte, post: 53692293, member: 1375525"]
> Well, you both legitimized our presence here with your French watches, well done gentlemen
> [/ QUOTE]
> I believe @mav has a Yema as well. A Superman French Air Force if I remember correctly.


I had a Yema that I bought in 1980 or 81, it looked like the Cartier Santos, but with a different style bracelet, loved that watch, but I sadly lost it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Bro Dick, you have a problem with your posts, something is wrong with the quotes


Testing with auto-translate turned off.
[/QUOTE]
Try quitting your browser then opening it again


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you both legitimized our presence here with your French watches, well done gentlemen


@mav do you still have the Superman French Air Force?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Try quitting your browser then opening it again


Did that already. It seems to be behaving now?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Did that already. It seems to be behaving now?


Yup, back to normal


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Yup, back to normal


Thanks brother.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> @mav do you still have the Superman French Air Force?


I never had one! 😛


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> I never had one! 😛


Really? I thought at one time you were gonna get one? Or did my memory totally failed me...? 🤦🏻


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Really? I thought at one time you were gonna get one? Or did my memory totally failed me...? 🤦🏻


Maybe you are mixing up things a bit, it's you that wanted to get one 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

@mui.richard , by the way Bro Dick, I have the invite ready in the PM for you to post in BOTHTRG


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , by the way Bro Dick, I have the invite ready in the PM for you to post in BOTHTRG


You're a little late, it's already done 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> @mui.richard , by the way Bro Dick, I have the invite ready in the PM for you to post in BOTHTRG


Unless you'd like me to revise it.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Unless you'd like me to revise it.
> 
> View attachment 15982309


All is perfect, but maybe cheapskate is a tad extreme, I mean, $20 bills don't grow on trees you know, and I ain't Sporty after all 😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Really? I thought at one time you were gonna get one? Or did my memory totally failed me...? 🤦🏻


Maybe confusing me with the other maverick. In fact, never even heard of the brand until now. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> All is perfect, but maybe cheapskate is a tad extreme, I mean, $20 bills don't grow on trees you know, and I ain't Sporty after all 😉


Everyone knows it's tongue in cheek 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> Maybe confusing me with the other maverick. In fact, never even heard of the brand until now. 😂


Ok now I'm officially OLD.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Everyone knows it's tongue in cheek 😂


I know, but I like saying that money doesn't grow on trees, it makes me sound wise 🧐


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I just learned that WUS has a French forum. The wife has studied French for years, maybe I should join the movement.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I just learned that WUS has a French forum. The wife has studied French for years, maybe I should join the movement.


Welcome Mediocre, this might be a good opportunity for you to practice your French here and at home, I mean here while you are at home, or not... you know what I mean


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hello everyone!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Please excuse me while I enter the OP into Google translate so that I can reply accordingly 

I don't speak French, but I sure do enjoy French food and trips to France!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> Ok now I'm officially OLD.


Maybe. Or early onset of senility. ?

And hello French subforum!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Kids are in Toronto, where I lived for a few years before moving back to Hong Kong almost 30 years ago. Not much shuttling since Covid sadly.


cant like that but if i remember right your kids are grown already anyway?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you both legitimized our presence here with your French watches, well done gentlemen


i have other French watches.  maybe for later. If we need to continue legitimizing our stay.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I would love to buy a watch at Place Vendome someday. That would legitimize me hopefully.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> i have other French watches.  maybe for later. If we need to continue legitimizing our stay.


though if am not mistaken, the sub forum was meant for french speaking members and not for french watches?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> I would love to buy a watch at Place Vendome someday. That would legitimize me hopefully.


I stayed near there, at the Hôtel Renaissance Paris Vendôme, when I was in Paris in 2018 for a week - such a beautiful area!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> though if am not mistaken, the sub forum was meant for french speaking members and not for french watches?


Nope, you are definitely mistaken!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Match 1 des finales NBA. Phoenix Suns contre Milwaukee Bucks.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> i have other French watches.  maybe for later. If we need to continue legitimizing our stay.


Not asking you to share your watches. What brands are out there aside from Yema? I would like to add a French watch, and I know my better half would appreciate one


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Not asking you to share your watches. What brands are out there aside from Yema? I would like to add a French watch, and I know my better half would appreciate one


I have Reservoir and Alain Silberstein.

Should Cartier watches be considered French? It is a French brand after all. If yes, maybe Louis Vuitton as well.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I have Reservoir and Alain Silberstein.
> 
> Should Cartier watches be considered French? It is a French brand after all. If yes, maybe Louis Vuitton as well.


I wondered the same, tried finding out if any Cartier were ever made in France instead of Switzerland. If they were, I cannot find them!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> I wondered the same, tried finding out if any Cartier were ever made in France instead of Switzerland. If they were, I cannot find them!


Is the place of manufacture the determining factor?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Is the place of manufacture the determining factor?


Every country has different laws, so I base it on what is printed on the watch somewhere


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Every country has different laws, so I base it on what is printed on the watch somewhere


I base it on the brand. Some Seikos are not Made in Japan but i consider all of them Japanese.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Is the place of manufacture the determining factor?


The place of manufacture is the determining factor, not the brand origin. If it says Swiss Made on the dial, then it's Swiss, even if the owner of the brand is French. Now, regarding Seiko and the Seiko that are not made in Japan, since the Japanese don't follow the European or Swiss complex rules, yes, I guess a Seiko not made in Japan is still considered a Japanese watch, especially when it comes to big well known Japanese brands.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The place of manufacture is the determining factor, not the brand origin. If it says Swiss Made on the dial, then it's Swiss, even if the owner of the brand is French. Now, regarding Seiko and the Seiko that are not made in Japan, since the Japanese don't follow the European or Swiss complex rules, yes, I guess a Seiko not made in Japan is still considered a Japanese watch, especially when it comes to big well known Japanese brands.


i suppose that's for the "Swiss Made" designation.

to me, it's like citizenship. Place of birth could be a factor especially if the country of birth follows jus soli. But notionally, it's the parentage (heritage) that is more important to me.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> i suppose that's for the "Swiss Made" designation.
> 
> to me, it's like citizenship. Place of birth could be a facto especially if the country of birth follows jus soli. But notionally, it's the parentage (heritage) that is more important to me.


What about when you are born in a airplane, do you get the nationality of the country you were flying above, or the nationality of the company that owns the plane? if the latter, and your were born in coach, are you considered a second class citizen? now this is an interesting subject to debate; well done Pong, you are the best at creating interesting discussions


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> What about when you are born in a airplane, do you get the nationality of the country you were flying above, or the nationality of the company that owns the plane? if the latter, and your were born in coach, are you considered a second class citizen? now this is an interesting subject to debate; well done Pong, you are the best at creating interesting discussions


this was a real concern before for ships in international waters. I guess depends if ship's flag follows jus sanguinis or jus soli.

for planes, minimized now by not letting those close to delivery to board. But it might still happen. So i guess same rule as ships. Plus some airlines give lifetime free airfare to the baby i understand.

coach might even be considered fourth class if there's first class, business, premium economy and economy.

what would be interesting is if it happens in your private jet PF.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> this was a real concern before for ships in international waters. I guess depends if ship's flag follows jus sanguinis or jus soli.
> 
> for planes, minimized now by not letting those close to delivery to board. But it might still happen. So i guess same rule as ships. Plus some airlines give lifetime free airfare to the baby i understand.
> 
> ...


If it happens in my private jet, I won't be the father, and, furthermore, I did not have sex with the mother! you're my lawyer Pong, you will take care of this ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> If it happens in my private jet, I won't be the father, and, furthermore, I did not have sex with the mother! you're my lawyer Pong, you will take care of this 😉


With artificial insemination what it is, not having sex with the mother doesn't necessarily mean you didn't father the child. 😏


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> With artificial insemination what it is, not having sex with the mother doesn't necessarily mean you didn't father the child. 😏


But why would I want to father the child without having sex with the mother if I don't want the child in the first place? now, if the insemination happened without my knowledge and my consent, how would the mother get the needed ingredients for the insemination if I didn't have sex with her?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> But why would I want to father the child without having sex with the mother if I don't want the child in the first place? now, if the insemination happened without my knowledge and my consent, how would the mother get the needed ingredients for the insemination if I didn't have sex with her?


If that were to happen, I'd be the last person to give you answers to any of those questions. 😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> If that were to happen, I'd be the last person to give you answers to any of those questions. 😅
> 
> View attachment 15983488


I know, only Pong is qualified for answering those questions 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I know, only Pong is qualified for answering those questions 😉


depends on the putative mother, as your lawyer, i can take the cudgels for you and perform the insemination on your behalf.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bonjour mes amis
My only French watch
well, not french actually, but owned by Le Phare, from LeLocle, in the French Canton of Switzerland Neuchatel
so, French speaking.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bienvenue frère


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

merci monsieur


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> Bonjour mes amis
> My only French watch
> well, not french actually, but owned by Le Phare, from LeLocle, in the French Canton of Switzerland Neuchatel
> so, French speaking.
> View attachment 15983993


Ah, we were waiting for you Si, welcome to our new hideout. Now that you are here, it means that we have the benediction of your boss 😇


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I miss living in an area without high humidity. I prefer 105* F with no humidity to 80*F 90% humidity


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I miss living in an area without high humidity. I prefer 105* F with no humidity to 80*F 90% humidity


Absolutely agree! Dry heat > humidity!

(Although, I prefer steam showers to saunas)


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Absolutely agree! Dry heat > humidity!
> 
> (Although, I prefer steam showers to saunas)


I agree 2x! Having moved from Miami to LA years ago, I much prefer dry heat over humid heat.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry, not French food


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


> I agree 2x! Having moved from Miami to LA years ago, I much prefer dry heat over humid heat.


Wow, I can't imagine living in Miami with the humid heat there. I spent a week in South Beach, it was supposedly a mild weather, in March, I spent my days at the hotel, alternating between the swimming pool and the beach, waiting for 7PM for the heat to drop to go out. And that was supposed to be the mild season, couldn't imagine what June or July would have been. Never went back again.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wow, I can't imagine living in Miami with the humid heat there. I spent a week in South Beach, it was supposedly a mild weather, in March, I spent my days at the hotel, alternating between the swimming pool and the beach, waiting for 7PM for the heat to drop to go out. And that was supposed to be the mild season, couldn't imagine what June or July would have been. Never went back again.


Visited my buddy in May 2019 (and I do have family in Boca, so I've been to south Florida many times) and I can't stand the humidity (although I'm not sure if anything beats Japan/south east Asia in the summer ). When I was in Miami in May, we were not outside much during the day haha


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Visited my buddy in May 2019 (and I do have family in Boca, so I've been to south Florida many times) and I can't stand the humidity (although I'm not sure if anything beats Japan/south east Asia in the summer ). When I was in Miami in May, we were not outside much during the day haha


The only good thing was that I was staying at the W, I had my lunches at the swimming pool or their beach, the food was ok, so I didn't have to go out during the day.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Try Hong Kong summer 😱










It's 17:34 and it's still feels like almost 40°C, with 76% relative humidity. 🥵


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Bonjour
J'espère que tout va bien ici  
And no French watches (yet?) here, so Le cognac français est ma qualification


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Talking heat, it is more pronounced even here where I am and the wild fires / smoke etc. made me getting this Ocean escape. Will have an option spending more time in below 70F environment without AC


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Try Hong Kong summer 😱
> 
> View attachment 15985415
> 
> ...


This reminds me of New Orleans. When you build your city in a swamp, it is going to be humid LOL


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> The only good thing was that I was staying at the W, I had my lunches at the swimming pool or their beach, the food was ok, so I didn't have to go out during the day.


I heard good things about the W there. Some of my friends prefer it for the combination of amenities and location. My last trip was Ritz in Key Biscayne. The beach is small, but everything else has me ready to go back. Obviously off the beaten path, but I am not a South Beach type anyway


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> This reminds me of New Orleans. When you build your city in a swamp, it is going to be humid LOL


Yeah, we're literally at sea level as Hong Kong used too be a fishing village so there's that 😓


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Talking heat, it is more pronounced even here where I am and the wild fires / smoke etc. made me getting this Ocean escape. Will have an option spending more time in below 70F environment without AC


Welcome back Solar, that's a very nice scenery, where is it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I heard good things about the W there. Some of my friends prefer it for the combination of amenities and location. My last trip was Ritz in Key Biscayne. The beach is small, but everything else has me ready to go back. Obviously off the beaten path, but I am not a South Beach type anyway


True, the W there is very nice, I had a very comfortable stay, and I did enjoy going out at night, but that was my first and last trip to Miami, I really can't stand the humidity.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Yeah, we're literally at sea level as Hong Kong used too be a fishing village so there's that ?


That really puts it in perspective!



Panerol Forte said:


> True, the W there is very nice, I had a very comfortable stay, and I did enjoy going out at night, but that was my first and last trip to Miami, I really can't stand the humidity.


I am not normally a night out guy, but I wouldn't mind an evening with good food and drinks after the last year+!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> Bonjour
> J'espère que tout va bien ici
> And no French watches (yet?) here, so Le cognac français est ma qualification


not sure if there are solar powered french watches.

maybe the new cartier solar tank?


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Pongster said:


> not sure if there are solar powered french watches.
> 
> maybe the new cartier solar tank?


I am open to your ideas as I am sure similar gap exists in your amazing collection too


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome back Solar, that's a very nice scenery, where is it?


Thanks PF. One needs to have a sports car to successfully chase you on a forum  Well done!

As for the location, it's 30 mins drive from my house and on San Francisco coast. Took me a while to find it, as usually you get a smaller parcel of less than 1/4 acre. Not that this one is huge being about 2.5 acres, but here in densely populated Bay Area it was a find. The house is on public water and a sewer which were a must for me. And scenic HWY 1 close by is what you need as sports car enthusiast beyond following you on this forum. 

I am glad with the property overall and it meets my criteria in our new brave World i.e. water supply robustness , not in a fire danger zone, located on the cool part of the coast, walking distance to the beach, but at least 10m elevation as sea level rising while I am not a dive watch fan and hdont have one 

Is Miami on your list?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Thanks PF. One needs to have a sports car to successfully chase you on a forum  Well done!
> 
> As for the location, it's 30 mins drive from my house and on San Francisco coast. Took me a while to find it, as usually you get a smaller parcel of less than 1/4 acre. Not that this one is huge being about 2.5 acres, but here in densely populated Bay Area it was a find. The house is on public water and a sewer which were a must for me. And scenic HWY 1 close by is what you need as sports car enthusiast beyond following you on this forum.
> 
> ...


Glad you're back Solar. Miami was a one time trip, but I am a big fan of SF, been there many times, and even considered more than once buying there. The subject was again on the table recently with Mrs. PF, incidently, with very similar criterias as yours, big land, self sufficient, close to the city, but isolated enough. We are hoping to make a trip to the US by the end of the year, maybe sooner, depending on the COV situation, we will be passing by NYC, then SF, we'll meet for sure.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Glad you're back Solar. Miami was a one time trip, but I am a big fan of SF, been there many times, and even considered more than once buying there. The subject was again on the table recently with Mrs. PF, incidently, with very similar criterias as yours, big land, self sufficient, close to the city, but isolated enough. We are hoping to make a trip to the US by the end of the year, maybe sooner, depending on the COV situation, we will be passing by NYC, then SF, we'll meet for sure.


Thanks PF. Would be nice to have you as a neighbor. I started first looking at the land of 10+ acres as a minimum. You can find these type of properties along the Coast or inland in Lake counties. However, the latter are very hot these days as they are towards Sierra and the formers are usually on a well water, which is drying out real fast these days unfortunately. So, if water is a concern, which definitely was #1 for me, you only have an option of places with public or mutual water supply, which limits on what you could expect on the size of your property a lot. Also further to the North from San Francisco (anywhere beyond sa Bodega Bay) you are on a cliff and many places do not have a sand beach at as it all rocks. So although Calofornia Golden Coast is long, there aren't many properties of interest (at least for me).

Also, as I have a plan to build a larger house like this drawing from my architect








I need what is called a Coastal building permit, which is a long procedure taking literally years to get done. But nonetheless, I took this route of going forward with this Ocean retreat.

Perhaps French Riviera is the place to be


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice indeed


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> Very nice indeed


Thank you.
Honestly I am not sure that this type of discussion topic on this subforum is appropriate and welcome.
Perhaps we should invite PF back to premium lounge for this type of exchange. 
As expensive as the premium membership is I am sure we can do fundraising to help PF with 12 month fees Haha
Besides, he invited many of us there which led us to pay with no consideration of financial damage we had to suffer  
On more serious note, I don't know what made PF decide against renewing premium status, but although I might make same decision in a few weeks when mine going to expire, I think that at the end his drive to get to premium lounge for the discussions on anything was a good thing to do.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Thank you.
> Honestly I am not sure that this type of discussion topic on this subforum is appropriate and welcome.
> Perhaps we should invite PF back to premium lounge for this type of exchange.
> As expensive as the premium membership is I am sure we can do fundraising to help PF with 12 month fees Haha
> ...


In fact, the choice of this subforum was to get a quite place out of sight where we can have our watch or non-watch related discussions, and I made sure in my opening post to ask if anyone from this subforum minded our presence before inviting the others to join in. The rules are the same as BOTHTRG, any discussion is ok, except politics, of course.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, the choice of this subforum was to get a quite place out of sight where we can have our watch or non-watch related discussions, and I made sure in my opening post to ask if anyone from this subforum minded our presence before inviting the others to join in. The rules are the same as BOTHTRG, any discussion is ok, except politics, of course.


All right it settles it then. I read your 1st post earlier and it was very nice of you to get it going this way.
You just helped me saving my renewal fees


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> All right it settles it then. I read your 1st post earlier and it was very nice of you to get it going this way.
> You just helped me saving my renewal fees


It will pay for a nice burger and shake at In-N-Out, we will be happy to have saved those $20 😉


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> It will pay for a nice burger and shake at In-N-Out, we will be happy to have saved those $20 😉


Options to spend this money are numerous
Being on this subforum perhaps a double x-large French fries is more appropriate. Burgers,,,,aren't they all too German?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> It will pay for a nice burger and shake at In-N-Out, we will be happy to have saved those $20 😉


I could go for an In-N-Out right about now!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I could go for an In-N-Out right about now!!


That's the only fast food burger I eat, love it! First thing I'll do when I will be in SF is grab one 🤤


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's the only fast food burger I eat, love it! First thing I'll do when I will be in SF is grab one 🤤


If you are going to choose one, that is the best choice!! Looking forward to your pics of a Rolex and a cheeseburger!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

in-N-Out are the best fast food burgers imo.
Somehow this came to mind:

how do you want your burger done?
can I have a bloody burger?
yes Sir. With f....g potato. I guess?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I could go for an In-N-Out right about now!!





Panerol Forte said:


> That's the only fast food burger I eat, love it! First thing I'll do when I will be in SF is grab one


If I hadn't had a burger from the Apple Pan (@mav should know what's up) last night, I'd probably grab In-n-out tonight, haha


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> If I hadn't had a burger from the Apple Pan (@mav should know what's up) last night, I'd probably grab In-n-out tonight, haha


Love Apple Pan!

So In-N-Out or Five Guys? The ultimate burger join debate... Although I'm a west coast Cali guy, I kinda prefer Five Guys!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Love Apple Pan!
> 
> So In-N-Out or Five Guys? The ultimate burger join debate... Although I'm a west coast Cali guy, I kinda prefer Five Guys!


Apple Pan is OG!

I prefer In-n-Out, but I don't hate Five Guys. I will say, their fries are a _bit_ too greasy for me. I actually prefer In-N-Out fries.

Five Guys makes a good burger, but it's also around double the price, and it's still fast food.

I also like Shake Shack, haha


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Apple Pan is OG!
> 
> I prefer In-n-Out, but I don't hate Five Guys. I will say, their fries are a _bit_ too greasy for me. I actually prefer In-N-Out fries.
> 
> ...


Ohhh love Shake Shake! I always get the hickory burger at Apple Pan. Have you tried Cassell's? So good too. I've heard that the burger at STK is considered the best in town, although I haven't tried it yet.

Now I'm HUNGRY!!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> Ohhh love Shake Shake! I always get the hickory burger at Apple Pan. Have you tried Cassell's? So good too. I've heard that the burger at STK is considered the best in town, although I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Now I'm HUNGRY!!!


I also go for the hickory burger! Never tried Cassell's - I'll have to check it out; haven't tried STK either.

It's getting awfully close to dinner time&#8230;


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I enjoy In-N-Out, Five Guys, and Shake Shak lol

My opinion is that Five Guys and In-N-Out is not fair. Five Guys burgers are more expensive and offer more toppings, so they should be better. In-N-Out is cheaper, and it blows away all competitively pricex burgers 

Now Five Guys vs Shake Shak might be a good debate! Being able to enjoy a beer gives Shake Shak the edge for me LOL


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> I enjoy In-N-Out, Five Guys, and Shake Shak lol
> 
> My opinion is that Five Guys and In-N-Out is not fair. Five Guys burgers are more expensive and offer more toppings, so they should be better. In-N-Out is cheaper, and it blows away all competitively pricex burgers
> 
> Now Five Guys vs Shake Shak might be a good debate! Being able to enjoy a beer gives Shake Shak the edge for me LOL


Ohhhh as much as I love being able to customize my burger from Five Guys, Shake Shack wins out for the beer! 😂


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Everyone likes burgers and beers 
Being on this fine subforum, we should not forget about cheeses, wines, bakeries as well as marinated leeks, canard confit and choucroute Alsacienne


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> Everyone likes burgers and beers
> Being on this fine subforum, we should not forget about cheeses, wines, bakeries as well as marinated leeks, canard confit and choucroute Alsacienne


Very true!!

We enjoy combining some mainstays from places we have lived to enjoy occasional afternoon treats.

Sausage and cheese plate at a BBQ joint usually has great sausage and sauce, decent pickles, and cheap terrible cheese and crackers LOL. We pair it with a couple decent cheeses, decent bread or crackers, and wine for some enjoyable afternoons!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Great inspiration dear sirs. Gonna put the USD20 into the watch fund.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Great inspiration dear sirs. Gonna put the USD20 into the watch fund.


So, no burger for you?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> So, no burger for you?


yessir. USD20 burgers are too rich for me. Poor people like me can live with dollar bugers.

in keeping with the subforum theme, am reminded of this -









John Travolta & Samuel L. Jackson – Royale with Cheese (Dialogue)


The first scene in this next sequence is probably the most famous scene from the film, certainly the most parodied, and possibly (time will tell) to become one of the most famous




genius.com


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> yessir. USD20 burgers are too rich for me. Poor people like me can live with dollar bugers.
> 
> in keeping with the subforum theme, am reminded of this -
> 
> ...


How about spending those $20 on nilagang mani and beer for Abe and me when come for for a visit?


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Great inspiration dear sirs. Gonna put the USD20 into the watch fund.


Are you telling us you have one? I was certain you deplete whatever is available right away 
However, if you indeed do, invest in Solar powered watch preferably French


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> How about spending those $20 on nilagang mani and beer for Abe and me when come for for a visit?


sure. Not sure about the prices now. But it should get us a few rounds of ice cold San Miguel Beer.

And if youre game, i can even have the colloquial "mani" prepared and served for both of you as well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> Are you telling us you have one? I was certain you deplete whatever is available right away
> However, if you indeed do, invest in Solar powered watch preferably French


there is one now. With a USD20 running balance. How much do those solar Cartiers go for?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Qualifies for French? Even if a painting made by an Italian painter of an Italian lady and printed on a Japanese shirt.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

took this 6 years ago. So been awhile since ive been to the city of love.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

Wo ist die fest?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> Wo ist die fest?


Willkommen herr Harry Flasman


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Hi fellows,

PF, thank you for the invitation, of course.

I admit to being a little bit confused regarding the language that I'm typing in&#8230; and, is their an outside link into this section from the WUS main menu or is this PM link the best. Perhaps this link invokes auto-translate?

I hope you've all been well and good!

_Edit: I see that page translation is on and that this section doesn't appear on the main menu. Excellent and well done PF!_


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

My watch cladogram


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

and a spring drive


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> sure. Not sure about the prices now. But it should get us a few rounds of ice cold San Miguel Beer.
> 
> And if youre game, i can even have the colloquial "mani" prepared and served for both of you as well.


Ah, the mention of [any brand] ice-cold-beer&#8230;.!!!
The amount of excessive heat in the American west these days is daunting.

After completing a pretty aggressive bike ride (peddle power) yesterday afternoon I found myself just sort of bumping around the house. It was 100F (38C)! This was at 6000' (1800M). Converted to sea level, that's 118F or 50C! The heat is concerning.

I've read that water is good but certainly beer is better.


----------



## harry_flashman (May 30, 2016)

In the “old days” if you put someone on ignore, you would go to a post and you’d see something indicating where your ignored posters posted. I thought this was worse, so I’d never put anyone on ignore.

I just realized WUS improved this function, so now when you put someone on ignore you will not see any indications of their posting in a thread. This is a great improvement! I prefer my ignorance to be fully confined to the cave, and never encounter the sun.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

harry_flashman said:


> In the "old days" if you put someone on ignore, you would go to a post and you'd see something indicating where your ignored posters posted. I thought this was worse, so I'd never put anyone on ignore.
> 
> I just realized WUS improved this function, so now when you put someone on ignore you will not see any indications of their posting in a thread. This is a great improvement! I prefer my ignorance to be fully confined to the cave, and never encounter the sun.


I recently ran across an ignored user.....and I cannot recall why I placed them on ignore LOL


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

harry_flashman said:


> In the "old days" if you put someone on ignore, you would go to a post and you'd see something indicating where your ignored posters posted. I thought this was worse, so I'd never put anyone on ignore.
> 
> I just realized WUS improved this function, so now when you put someone on ignore you will not see any indications of their posting in a thread. This is a great improvement! I prefer my ignorance to be fully confined to the cave, and never encounter the sun.


I normally don't put people on ignore because I wouldn't want someone to quote my posts without me knowing, but there is only one that just seing his posts irks me, that's the obnoxious watch repairman, he has a way of replying to people that irritates me, he is the kind of people that in real life would annoy you just by saying hello, so, I recently put him on my ignore list, the others I simply ignore them.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I recently ran across an ignored user.....and I cannot recall why I placed them on ignore LOL


But, you're not supposed to run accross an ignored user... unless you forgot to put him on ignore 😉


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> But, you're not supposed to run accross an ignored user... unless you forgot to put him on ignore 😉


I do not recall the circumstance, but I think someone may have quoted him


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I do not recall the circumstance, but I think someone may have quoted him


In the past, IRL, when I still cared about people's feelings, when I didn't wan't to speak with someone for whatever reason, I would simply not answer their call, but it happened to me to answer one of those call then remembering why I decided not to speak with them, so, I used to preceed their names with a "NO" in my phonebook. Now, I simply block people, I really don't care about hurting anyone's feeling anymore; maybe it's an age thing, the older you get, the less tolerant you become.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> In the past, IRL, when I still cared about people's feelings, when I didn't wan't to speak with someone for whatever reason, I would simply not answer their call, but it happened to me to answer one of those call then remembering why I decided not to speak with them, so, I used to preceed their names with a "NO" in my phonebook. Now, I simply block people, I really don't care about hurting anyone's feeling anymore; maybe it's an age thing, the older you get, the less tolerant you become.


We are on the same page here. For me it was new, immediate priorities of spouse and children. It was similarly to an epiphany. I realized that persons outside of work that could (and were likely to) negatively impact my mood at home were not worth my time. Any of it. Previously I tried to be friends with all, going to lengths to avoid extended controversy. Now my opinion is that the time and effort required for those "lengths" are better spent elsewhere

This is the reason I have no Facebook, IG, Twitter, etc...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> We are on the same page here. For me it was new, immediate priorities of spouse and children. It was similarly to an epiphany. I realized that persons outside of work that could (and were likely to) negatively impact my mood at home were not worth my time. Any of it. Previously I tried to be friends with all, going to lengths to avoid extended controversy. Now my opinion is that the time and effort required for those "lengths" are better spent elsewhere
> 
> This is the reason I have no Facebook, IG, Twitter, etc...


100%. I too never had any form of social media account. I remember the first time I heard of Facebook, a fellow motorbike rider told me about a ride from another group, and when I asked him how did he know about that ride, he told me that he saw it posted on Facebook, and explained to me what Facebook was; I was baffled that people would expose their lives and families on the internet for anyone to peep in, and I still feel the same today.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> In the past, IRL, when I still cared about people's feelings, when I didn't wan't to speak with someone for whatever reason, I would simply not answer their call, but it happened to me to answer one of those call then remembering why I decided not to speak with them, so, I used to preceed their names with a "NO" in my phonebook. Now, I simply block people, I really don't care about hurting anyone's feeling anymore; maybe it's an age thing, the older you get, the less tolerant you become.


Perhaps in the same way that a good charcoal filter accumulates toxins? Once capacity is reached, the toxins come flooding through and all sorts of unsavory things occur(!).

I like the change in the ignore function and I am happy to use it. I think everyone is happier.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Perhaps in the same way that a good charcoal filter accumulates toxins? Once capacity is reached, the toxins come flooding through and all sorts of unsavory things occur(!).
> 
> I like the change in the ignore function and I am happy to use it. I think everyone is happier.


I do have an idea of at least one name on your ignore list 😉


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> I do have an idea of at least one name on your ignore list ?


Oh yeah&#8230;&#8230; Ooooooh yeah&#8230;. Affirmative!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Wish list:

An actual, functional “make their pants catch on fire” button. Speaking in jest, of course.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Good morning, All.

For the second summer season in a row, we are under considerable amounts of smoke here in Colorado. The sources are numerous fires across our state, Utah, Oregon, California, Washington. The effect at our location (Eastern Rocky Mountains) is an opaque, grey-white sky devoid of figuring - it’s just solid. Smoke layers remain at high levels for the most part - above 25,000 feet (7500 meters). Occasionally, a little vertical stir in airflow does bring a strong wood-smoke odor but mostly, it’s just a grey day.

I’m of the impression that this would be a rare occasion in Europe (?). Perhaps more common in South America with intentional deforestation? Our friends in Oz haven’t commented.

Between the record heat (weather) and this now familiar smoke condition, our summers are quite different.

What’s it like where you live?


----------



## catspispenguins (Oct 11, 2017)

Salut mes amis.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

catspispenguins said:


> Salut mes amis.
> 
> View attachment 15995844
> View attachment 15995845


Salut et bienvenue @catspispenguins


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> We are on the same page here. For me it was new, immediate priorities of spouse and children. It was similarly to an epiphany. I realized that persons outside of work that could (and were likely to) negatively impact my mood at home were not worth my time. Any of it. Previously I tried to be friends with all, going to lengths to avoid extended controversy. Now my opinion is that the time and effort required for those "lengths" are better spent elsewhere
> 
> This is the reason I have no Facebook, IG, Twitter, etc...


Yeah I get what you mean. IMO it's better to have a smaller number of close friends that you can trust than having a larger number of loose associates that you couldn't depend on getting a coffee order right.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning, All.
> 
> For the second summer season in a row, we are under considerable amounts of smoke here in Colorado. The sources are numerous fires across our state, Utah, Oregon, California, Washington. The effect at our location (Eastern Rocky Mountains) is an opaque, grey-white sky devoid of figuring - it's just solid. Smoke layers remain at high levels for the most part - above 25,000 feet (7500 meters). Occasionally, a little vertical stir in airflow does bring a strong wood-smoke odor but mostly, it's just a grey day.
> 
> ...


Typical day in LA, almost year around...



















Although we did have a fire near us a couple of months ago that was unnerving but it was quickly contained. I do think that there might be an increased prevalence of fires on the west coast and storms on the east coast of the US due to climate change.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning, All.
> 
> For the second summer season in a row, we are under considerable amounts of smoke here in Colorado. The sources are numerous fires across our state, Utah, Oregon, California, Washington. The effect at our location (Eastern Rocky Mountains) is an opaque, grey-white sky devoid of figuring - it's just solid. Smoke layers remain at high levels for the most part - above 25,000 feet (7500 meters). Occasionally, a little vertical stir in airflow does bring a strong wood-smoke odor but mostly, it's just a grey day.
> 
> ...


Lots of fires in BC also. No smoke haze over the cities yet, but will happen I'm sure.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Lots of fires in BC also. No smoke haze over the cities yet, but will happen I'm sure.


Not good.

Coincidentally, I just received a note from an airline pal who is heavily involved with one of the fire-bomber companies (parts and fitment). They are working at maximum capacity and having trouble sourcing everything these days - parts, people, even aircraft.

Hoping for relief-


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

plongeur mer profunde


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Not good.
> 
> Coincidentally, I just received a note from an airline pal who is heavily involved with one of the fire-bomber companies (parts and fitment). They are working at maximum capacity and having trouble sourcing everything these days - parts, people, even aircraft.
> 
> Hoping for relief-


so sorry to hear this - praying


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 15999282


Any particular events you look forward to?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Any particular events you look forward to?


Track and field are my thing!! I used to do the decathlon in college, a long time ago!! 🤔


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Track and field are my thing!! I used to do the decathlon in college, a long time ago!! 🤔


It is swimming for me. Similarly to you I used to do swimming competitively in high school and at some point was on my University team, however professional sports require lots of time and dedication, so I chose my math and physics over it. No regrets  Still swim and dive though


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Not good.
> 
> Coincidentally, I just received a note from an airline pal who is heavily involved with one of the fire-bomber companies (parts and fitment). They are working at maximum capacity and having trouble sourcing everything these days - parts, people, even aircraft.
> 
> Hoping for relief-


That is real sad. Firefighters are doing their best, but they are completely understaffed and under resourced for the spread if wild fires we are dealing with now. I do not see how this might be fixed quickly.
Unfortunately, due to climate change we living through now the draughts and fires here in the West will only get worse year over year (with only perhaps a temporary relief in some of the years). Last year the air quality was declared at unhealthy levels for couple of weeks. And with air purifiers at work constantly even indoors the air was bad. When you have fires burning for many days this is what you get. Although comparing to others who lost homes and lives it is much less trouble, but nonetheless.

And here in California quite a few beautiful forests and parks are gone. Not far from where I live last August the CZU Lightning Complex Fire swept through Big Basin Redwoods State Park, burning over 97% of the land with thousand years old redwood trees all gone.
Sad.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> Any particular events you look forward to?


I am a huge Track & Field fan - I simply adore it
I was a decent county level Javelin thrower
and (almost unbelievable now looking at me) pole vault


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Simon said:


> I am a huge Track & Field fan - I simply adore it
> I was a decent county level Javelin thrower
> and (almost unbelievable now looking at me) pole vault


Nice!
We should establish new triathlon discipline in which the legs would be swimming, running and Javelin. Who needs biking after all? We then can form a winning team


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This thread has a paucity of pictures. 🧐🤔 Getting the Chronos ready for the Olympics!! 😉 24 Hours of Le Mans anyone?!! 😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Getting ready for the Tokyo 2020 Olympics (that did not take place in 2020)!! The SS Apollo 11 50th Anniversary (unofficial) or the "Rising Sun"!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

On the wrist!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Talk of things shutting down in areas of the US again due to increasing positive tests and the Delta variant. How are things where everyone else is?


----------



## sgrysdon (Mar 27, 2010)

They are good here in South Dakota yet, very few cases and 58% vaccination. We only have though 850,000 people in the whole state so it’s not like we can even have lightening fast transmission rates…. We have been practicing social distancing since 1889!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Talk of things shutting down in areas of the US again due to increasing positive tests and the Delta variant. How are things where everyone else is?


California is going back to a mask mandate this weekend :/

Apparently we still have low percentage numbers of increase, and something like 99% of infections (at least reported) are unvaccinated people.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Paucity of pictures indeed, Abe


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Paucity of G-Shocks. I will kick it off, Abe can finish it LOL


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Truffles anyone??


















And I'll throw in some Swiss (Italian?) watch shots.

Spot the Hollywood sign!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Paucity of G-Shocks. I will kick it off, Abe can finish it LOL
> 
> View attachment 16004938


If you and Abe post each of your pieces (one per post), this thread would be several pages long in a jiffy.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

More omega. Still a paucity?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> If you and Abe post each of your pieces (one per post), this thread would be several pages long in a jiffy.


But the last 20 pages would be all Abe lol


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Paucity of pictures indeed, Abe
> View attachment 16003693


Let's change that then shall we? 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> But the last 20 pages would be all Abe lol


Just 20 pages?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

That alley oop was an exclamation point....ouch


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

They were in it until the buzzer


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> They were in it until the buzzer


Booker should have pulled up. He hesitated. Holiday took advantage. And then the exclamation point.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> Booker should have pulled up. He hesitated. Holiday took advantage. And then the exclamation point.


Facts.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed Sunday y'all!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Cloudy and hot!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Lunch break!! The weather is looking better!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Somber Twins!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Blue one!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Same as yesterday!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pininfarina designed the GE-2000 and the last naturally-aspirated V8 Ferrari before the company moved the designs in-house. Pininfarina brothers from different mothers for today!! Have a just, safe, healthy, and speedy Tuesday, everyone!!!








GE-2000-1JF Pininfarina "TYPE I" G-COOL 11/1999


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Pininfarina designed the GE-2000 and the last naturally-aspirated V8 Ferrari before the company moved the designs in-house. Pininfarina brothers from different mothers for today!! Have a just, safe, healthy, and speedy Tuesday, everyone!!!
> View attachment 16009888
> 
> GE-2000-1JF Pininfarina "TYPE I" G-COOL 11/1999


You could compile a very visual and informative G-Shock history book!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A question to the Brotherhood!! Will the Tokyo 2020 Olympics be canceled? I am sitting on some pieces that may skyrocket if they cancel or appreciate slowly over time if they don't. What do you think? 🧐🤓😅


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Swimming should still happen. I mean, what event is more safe from a virus than one in a huge pool?!?!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

I think only a massive outbreak will cause a cancellation


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I never thought I would ever say this!! I am betting on Cancel Culture!! That is for my own selfish reasons!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> I think only a massive outbreak will cause a cancellation


My sentiments exactly


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I never thought I would ever say this!! I am betting on Cancel Culture!! That is for my own selfish reasons!! 😂😂😂


As it is (with no spectators), it is already considered by some as a failure. But i guess it just has to be staged to get it over with. A symbol of triumphing against the virus. I just hope that there will be no significant bump in infections because of it. There will be a bump for sure but hopefully manageable.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Olympics odds just went down from 90/1 to 10/1!! I am locked at 90!! 🤞🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Seiko 24 Hours of Le Mans Chronograph 39.8 mm. bliss twins!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Old but still a fun one to wear. More comfortable wearing since recently serviced


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Old but still a fun one to wear. More comfortable wearing since recently serviced
> 
> View attachment 16012826
> 
> View attachment 16012827


Love the old kettle-shaped cases. I have one too. Black TT1 Diver.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Love the old kettle-shaped cases. I have one too. Black TT1 Diver.


Do share! I am a fan as well, I had 3, but I sold the chrono. It looked nice, but I did not care for the 7750. It was traded up. I did enjoy it being Ti though.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Do share! I am a fan as well, I had 3, but I sold the chrono. It looked nice, but I did not care for the 7750. It was traded up. I did enjoy it being Ti though.


Can't find a pic. Will take one when I get home.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Olympics: The random CV infections within the teams and individual olympians and their subsequent removals from participation invalidates the notion of medals and rankings, IMO. So subjectively, I really have a hard time seeing the point from a competitive perspective.

Financially, it’s got to be a black hole and getting deeper by the day - enormously competitive interests at play here. A lot of people are losing: years of effort and mountains of money.

Sorry to say this but I don’t think the games will start. If they do, I don’t think they will be completed.

Very sad-


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> Do share! I am a fan as well, I had 3, but I sold the chrono. It looked nice, but I did not care for the 7750. It was traded up. I did enjoy it being Ti though.





Sappie66 said:


> Can't find a pic. Will take one when I get home.


Okay!









































A little comparo with the "smaller" Aquis! The TT1 is 44mm and the Aquis is 43!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The comparo is hilarious!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For those who don’t know, the diameter of the older Oris divers are widest at the base. So 44mm might be the diameter, but it wears like 40mm.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> For those who don't know, the diameter of the older Oris divers are widest at the base. So 44mm might be the diameter, but it wears like 40mm.


Definitely wear smaller than a traditional 44mm


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> On the wrist!!
> View attachment 16003111


Brother Abe - rarely do I covet - but this watch led me into sin


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My 30yr old modest Citizen diver I picked up in a Pawn brokers - had it serviced & think its a beauty


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> Okay!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That TT1 is huuuuuge! ?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Simon said:


> My 30yr old modest Citizen diver I picked up in a Pawn brokers - had it serviced & think its a beauty
> View attachment 16014500


Very nice!! I had a similar Citizen diver from the 80's and really enjoyed it, the size, weight, look, everything!! It was one of my most affordable and probably my most worn. Sadly, it did not survive an afternoon on a soccer pitch. I keep my eye open for another.

Now off to a pawn shop LOL


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Brother Abe - rarely do I covet - but this watch led me into sin


I am glad I enabled this!! But to lead Padre @Simon to sin, that is over the top. I think that this is the odd bunny that symbolizes these COVID-ridden, delayed, and controversial Rising Sun Olympics 🇯🇵. The future will tell. Congrats in advance!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16015090


I find myself wondering "Will Abe's watches rapidly increase in value?" As I await the opening ceremony LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Favorite Speedy by far!

Until the Silver Snoopy comes!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Simon said:


> My 30yr old modest Citizen diver I picked up in a Pawn brokers - had it serviced & think its a beauty
> View attachment 16014500


Love it!

A younger land brother


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Amazing Tokyo 2020 Olympics Opening Ceremony, the sport category mimes were my favorites!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16016262


Nice G-Lide @Mediocre!! One of my colorful faves. I lately noticed a square tendency over here, and I warn the brotherhood, these squares are worse than the Delta Variant!! 😉😊 You have been warned, brothers!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Favorite Speedy by far!
> one
> Until the Silver Snoopy comes!


Awesome @Sappie66, I predict an ultra-bright future for the Rising Sun!! Unique Speedmaster, same old story, black sheep of the release, and then everyone wants one when it goes stratospheric, Snoopy story all over again!!! 🤞🤣


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Nice G-Lide @Mediocre!! One of my colorful faves. I lately noticed a square tendency over here, and I warn the brotherhood, these squares are worse than the Delta Variant!! 😉😊 You have been warned, brothers!! 👍😷


Thank you sir! The Ti LE was my first, but I received an offer I could not refuse for it. I was also concerned with scratching and damaging the value...but this square was part of the trade + cash I received  visiting the beach a few times/week, I wanted a tide tracker!

I see what you mean....a SS square is in my future! My beef eating self prefers the weight LOL


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Awesome @Sappie66, I predict an ultra-bright future for the Rising Sun!! Unique Speedmaster, same old story, black sheep of the release, and then everyone wants one when it goes stratospheric, Snoopy story all over again!!!


My lady has this one:








Also one of the 5 Tokyo Olympics Speedies.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> My lady has this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome Green Sedna bi-color @Sappie66!! Historically, stainless steel tends to do better than bi-color compared to their respective prices! Only the future will tell. 🧐😉 👍😷


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> Awesome Green Sedna bi-color @Sappie66!! Historically, stainless steel tends to do better than bi-color compared to their respective prices! Only the future will tell.


Just has a little Sedna on the bezel, crown and pushers. Otherwise all SS.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I am glad I enabled this!! But to lead Padre @Simon to sin, that is over the top. I think that this is the odd bunny that symbolizes these COVID-ridden, delayed, and controversial Rising Sun Olympics 🇯🇵. The future will tell. Congrats in advance!! 👍😷


I suppose sinning is Ok. We are all human after all. Just need to ask forgiveness.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> I suppose sinning is Ok. We are all human after all. Just need to ask forgiveness.


"It's easier to beg forgiveness than to seek permission." ????


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

62MAS!!! 😊 Have a great weekend, everybody!! 👍😷


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Half of my solar fleet goes through quarterly charge


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Half of my solar fleet goes through quarterly charge
> View attachment 16018575


Now, is there a way to hook the watches to your house electrical system and power it? wait, I may be onto something here


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now, is there a way to hook the watches to your house electrical system and power it? wait, I may be onto something here


Haha, I have a GPS clock which is 110v AC powered.








and although there is no connection wired or wireless to my watches, some of them work as if it were


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

On the topic, I do look forward to home solar panels becoming more economical (one day). If battery technology were better I would get solar+battery for storm season instead of a generator. Just not there yet


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Changing topic. Can we see your oldest car you guys still love to drive? Here is my 1996 Miata (aka gen NA), stick, of course. Love it. Today's pic


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Changing topic. Can we see your oldest car you still love to drive. Here is my 1996 Miata (aka gen NA), stick, of course. Love it. Today's pic


Love that! Not my car, but my buddy had a 1964 VW beetle. Learned to drive stick on that car. Scary as h*ll!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> Changing topic. Can we see your oldest car you guys still love to drive? Here is my 1996 Miata (aka gen NA), stick, of course. Love it. Today's pic


Nice! Definitely prefer the hard top!! Fun cars!! Great condition as well ?

Nothing to share, sold fun cars when I sold the house with a shop. No where to keep them.

Fingers crossed more in the future lol


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SolarPower said:


> Changing topic. Can we see your oldest car you guys still love to drive? Here is my 1996 Miata (aka gen NA), stick, of course. Love it. Today's pic


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

1970 Diver's for today!! Stay safe y'all!!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


>


Nice! You have quite a few driver's choices  
I had lot of fun with this one, but it has been replaced with 991s with time. The blue Miata stays.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

997 is where I draw the line!! Black and Yellow 🤓 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> 997 is where I draw the line!! Black and Yellow ? ??
> View attachment 16020679


GF

*Porsche 911/997 Turbo S 2011 "The Porsche 997 that saved the legacy of the 911 as we know it"*

The only factory optioned bicolor Black/Yellow interior (Black/Cream and Black/Blue were the only factory-offered bicolor options), therefore 1 of 1.

The last of the Hans Mezger engine Turbo S 911s produced
The first "PDK" dual-clutch transmission
The first torque vectoring system
The first dynamic engine mounts
The first two BorgWarner variable turbine geometry (VTG) turbochargers
The first carbon fiber airbox
Sports Chrono, sports suspension, sports exhaust, and carbon-ceramic brakes as standard

Opinion: seven reasons the 997 is the best generation of Porsche 911 - Total 911


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> 997 is where I draw the line!! Black and Yellow ? ??
> View attachment 16020679


Is yours a 997.1 3.6 Mezger? Simply the best!
I drove 997 GT2 on number of occasions and the Turbo and I liked the Turbo better due to very punishing suspension set up on the GT2. Truck is where GT2 belongs.

However, as time went on I moved to 9A1 engine and no regrets, albeit you do not see much  


















Still could not warm up towards 992..

However, this was meant to be about old cars we love


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Is yours a 997.1 3.6 Mezger? Simply the best!
> I drove 997 GT2 on number of occasions and the Turbo and I liked the Turbo better due to very punishing suspension set up on the GT2. Truck is where GT2 belongs.
> 
> However, as time went on I moved to 9A1 engine and no regrets, albeit you do not see much
> ...


997.2 3.8 Mezger - Turbo S - bulletproof engine. It was my daily driver from 2010 to 2019, racked up 60,000 miles on it. Now I mostly do the old school G-Wagen, limited edition one of the last 47 ever made, before they introduced the new S Class Wagen. 🧐😉😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

300M 55th for today!! Stay safe y'all!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Blue Tokyo 2020 for today!! Stay safe y'all!!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I guess I am more into cars than watches. Trucks anyone?









Great towing vehicle and done well off road. Saved my ass couple of times


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> I guess I am more into cars than watches. Trucks anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solar, I read this article today, and it made me wonder about the truck culture in the US: what is it that Americans have to constantly moove for having to own trucks, nobody in Europe or even in most parts of the world would get a truck other than for professional purposes. Also, whatever it is that you need to moove, does it have to be done quickly? ie, do you really need those big V8s in those trucks? 😉









10% Of US Drivers Use Almost A Third Of All Gasoline


All over the world, lawmakers want a total ban of new gasoline-powered vehicles. Japan is on its way there, and individual cities are moving towards this goal too. Europe is also aiming to kill sales of new combustion-engine vehicles, and that law could make its way to America sooner than some...




carbuzz.com


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, I read this article today, and it made me wonder about the truck culture in the US: what is it that Americans have to constantly moove for having to own trucks, nobody in Europe or even in most parts of the world would get a truck other than for professional purposes. Also, whatever it is that you need to moove, does it have to be done quickly? ie, do you really need those big V8s in those trucks? 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I do not have a truck, I find myself borrowing or renting them. In the last year I have used a truck to (not in order, just as I remembered)


Pickup multiple appliances for the home (delivery was costly and required weeks of waiting)
Pickup multiple items as we fixed up our yard at the new property
Haul loads of rubbish to the landfill after major storms
Pickup the generator (and accessories) needed after the storms
Bring a lawn mower home
Used every 2ish weeks to take loads to the local recycle center. Our trash pickup service does not offer recycling, so I have to take it somewhere centralizes to he able to do it
Retrieve 4 tires purchased that the tire shop was (inconveniently) not able to install
Help others clean up after storm

I used a truck more when I built racecars, but that has faded for now.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> When I do not have a truck, I find myself borrowing or renting them. In the last year I have used a truck to (not in order, just as I remembered)
> 
> 
> Pickup multiple appliances for the home (delivery was costly and required weeks of waiting)
> ...


All good points in favor of the truck, but, what about the 400+ HP trucks?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> All good points in favor of the truck, but, what about the 400+ HP trucks?


Unnecessary but nice lol

I have not had one since I sold my diesel a few years ago. ~330hp gas 5.3l suits my needs fine. Then engine can do more than the trans can handle anyway lol

The only people I have known that truly put 400+hp diesels to good use own large RV's (typically used for long term work accommodations) or multi-car haulers.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, I read this article today, and it made me wonder about the truck culture in the US: what is it that Americans have to constantly moove for having to own trucks, nobody in Europe or even in most parts of the world would get a truck other than for professional purposes. Also, whatever it is that you need to moove, does it have to be done quickly? ie, do you really need those big V8s in those trucks? ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mediocre said:


> When I do not have a truck, I find myself borrowing or renting them. In the last year I have used a truck to (not in order, just as I remembered)
> 
> 
> Pickup multiple appliances for the home (delivery was costly and required weeks of waiting)
> ...


On the culture. It's not always clear where the culture came from and even more unclear where it is heading, but with the trucks it is all clear. It came from people wanting being self sufficient and not relying on the rentals etc. And in early days the rentals were not even available in most locations. Also as you know comparing to Europe this country is less developed and have lots of suburban and remote places where people live and play 

And as trucks have been in the culture for decades there are many traditions built around trucking. These days with trucks as comfortable as cars with an extra benefit of the cargo capacity it makes it even less of a brainer to get yourself one. Except these days it is a wait time of a few month to buy a new one due to production and inflation issues.

As for what to move around, look at Mediocre's list. It can easily be expanded, if you have few houses and some land.

Now as much as V8s are FUN (and tradition too), you want one when hauling a heavy trailer or a boat or a 5th wheel etc, and esp in the elevations. Even better yet to have a big diesel with lots of torque. Trailers are many- from utilitarian cargo trailers to horse trailers to sports car trailers to "toy" trailers (which are camper/travel trailers with some ramps and room to put your 4wheeled toys in) etc.

I ended up with a heavy duty 3/4 ton model equipped with extra features for towing a reasonably roomy travel trailer. May also end up towing a tractor for gardening on a larger parcel.

I used to have an extra tank and a fuel pump with the gun to deliver the fuel to some of the toys. Thinking of getting another one, if I indeed I buy a tractor.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> On the culture. It's not always clear where the culture came from and even more unclear where it is heading, but with the trucks it is all clear. It came from people wanting being self sufficient and not relying on the rentals etc. And in early days the rentals were not even available in most locations. Also as you know comparing to Europe this country is less developed and have lots of suburban and remote places where people live and play
> 
> And as trucks have been in the culture for decades there are many traditions built around trucking. These days with trucks as comfortable as cars with an extra benefit of the cargo capacity it makes it even less of a brainer to get yourself one. Except these days it is a wait time of a few month to buy a new one due to production and inflation issues.
> 
> ...


Definitely accurate. I grew up rural, trucks were a way of life. When I owned more land, there was a regular need to remove trees, debris, etc...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

1965 "62MAS" 55th Anniversary 8L55 Diver!! Have a great day, everyone!! ??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still at work!! Have a good evening, folks!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Still at work!! Have a good evening, folks!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16025728


Your socks choice shows great consistency!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Your socks choice shows great consistency!


Thank you, @SolarPower!! 😉👍 Yes, I know, I have a standard and reputation to upkeep, you know!! 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Navy 4-Star General, in honor of @judg69 and @Steelerswit, for today!! 😢 Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @SolarPower!! ?? Yes, I know, I have a standard and reputation to upkeep, you know!! ?


What use are socks? They only produce holes.

- Albert Einstein
HAHA. Yours are so nice this physicist would be impressed 

Found good one for ya


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Talking collections (socks etc. ) I just realized that I spent more on my guns than on my watches. Some of my pistol calibers.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Look what I found! Anybody remembers this technology? I was smitten with wireless way of transferring the data from a computer to this watch via CRT display strobes captured by the sensor behind the lense on the dial. Worked great and now resting as a museum item


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Friday, everyone!!

This morning









Now


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Look what I found! Anybody remembers this technology? I was smitten with wireless way of transferring the data from a computer to this watch via CRT display strobes captured by the sensor behind the lense on the dial. Worked great and now resting as a museum item
> View attachment 16027759
> View attachment 16027760
> View attachment 16027761


I think those were a bit before my time&#8230; I do remember thinking the Palm Pilot was the coolest thing ever when I was really young, though!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think those were a bit before my time&#8230; I do remember thinking the Palm Pilot was the coolest thing ever when I was really young, though!


I had Palm Pilots. Wasn't really that young while I was using them, unfortunately.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I am at that age where I remember both the connected Timex (I had one as a young lad, connected to an IBM Aptiva), and the Palm Pilot while I was still young. My dad used one to help keep up with his business. 

Interesting now looking back, Timex was once ahead of Casio in the intelligent athletic/durable watch. That is a thing of the past


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> I had Palm Pilots. Wasn't really that young while I was using them, unfortunately.


I had a Palm Pilot too, and a Blackberry (remember those?) ? Geez, I sound old!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mav said:


> I had a Palm Pilot too, and a Blackberry (remember those?) 😂 Geez, I sound old!


Confession: I was a BB holdout. I had one up until maybe 5 years ago. The physical keyboard and BB server for security....I still miss it


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> I had a Palm Pilot too, and a Blackberry (remember those?)  Geez, I sound old!


BlackBerry was _the_ phone to have.

I was in 9th grade when the iPhone came out, but it was ATT only and my family plan was Verizon.

I had the Verizon EN-V in middle school, but always wanted an iPhone. In 9th grade, I had a Blackberry (it was all about BBM codes if you were "popular") and paired it with an iPod touch!

Stayed on the BlackBerry bandwagon even after iphone came to Verizon all the way up until sophomore year of college in 2012 when I moved on to the iPhone 5 in September 2012!

Have had iPhones ever since (although I did use a Blackberry when I studied abroad in Japan in 2014 when Verizon wanted ridiculous money for the international plan/data). Had my iPhone for WiFi and camera, but used the BB with a Japanese SIM card for calls, texts, email, school stuff, etc.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I never made the iPhone jump. Something about being able to add a 1TB card to my android for next to nothing just keeps me hooked


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Friday, everyone!!
> 
> This morning
> View attachment 16029135
> ...


Haha, you have me confused with that reflection on the AP's dial. I for a moment was wondering if there is a model with this type of a dial. I would love it.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Mediocre said:


> I never made the iPhone jump. Something about being able to add a 1TB card to my android for next to nothing just keeps me hooked


Never had iPhone either. From early days Android it is. Like all the configurability and openness. My wife though is other way around. Her iPads are everywhere 😀


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> Never had iPhone either. From early days Android it is. Like all the configurability and openness. My wife though is other way around. Her iPads are everywhere 😀


Then we have that in common lol....iPad, apple watches, iPhones galore lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Haha, you have me confused with that reflection on the AP's dial. I for a moment was wondering if there is a model with this type of a dial. I would love it.


 Yup @SolarPower!! Just light play, I would love it too!! 😉👍


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Mediocre said:


> Then we have that in common lol....iPad, apple watches, iPhones galore lol


Godfrey

Saw Abe's frown, and I agree. I would prefer android devices like my phone, but....happy wife, you know the rest


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Godfrey
> 
> Saw Abe's frown, and I agree. I would prefer android devices like my phone, but....happy wife, you know the rest


As the Indians say @Mediocre, "There is no life without the wife!!". Live and learn, Bro!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> Confession: I was a BB holdout. I had one up until maybe 5 years ago. The physical keyboard and BB server for security....I still miss it


5 years! Wow! That's a straight up boycott! 😂



Mediocre said:


> I never made the iPhone jump. Something about being able to add a 1TB card to my android for next to nothing just keeps me hooked


Admittedly our household is 100% Apple. It started with the original iPhone, then iPad, then before you know it, multiple Apple devices all over. That's how they hook you into their ecosystem.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mav said:


> 5 years! Wow! That's a straight up boycott! ?
> 
> Admittedly our household is 100% Apple. It started with the original iPhone, then iPad, then before you know it, multiple Apple devices all over. That's how they hook you into their ecosystem.


I do not personally care for their devices or model, but from a business perspective I consider them to be absolutely brilliant. They have built a constant cash-flow model, from essentially the same customer base, that dwarfs even the most successful prior examples....on a truly global scale.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Mediocre said:


> I do not personally care for their devices or model, but from a business perspective I consider them to be absolutely brilliant. They have built a constant cash-flow model, from essentially the same customer base, that dwarfs even the most successful prior examples....on a truly global scale.


I agree 100%. It's a brilliant business model indeed.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I do not personally care for their devices or model, but from a business perspective I consider them to be absolutely brilliant. They have built a constant cash-flow model, from essentially the same customer base, that dwarfs even the most successful prior examples....on a truly global scale.





mav said:


> I agree 100%. It's a brilliant business model indeed.


They _really_ suck you in to the ecosystem! To the point I'm even running Parallels to run windows (just got the Windows 11 dev beta!) on my MacBookPro so I can use that computer for work when I'm not in the office and stuck on my Surface Book


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> I do not personally care for their devices or model, but from a business perspective I consider them to be absolutely brilliant. They have built a constant cash-flow model, from essentially the same customer base, that dwarfs even the most successful prior examples....on a truly global scale.


So in your mind replace the subject with Rolex, then read it again.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> So in your mind replace the subject with Rolex, then read it again.


Fair point

Where Apple is next level is product obsolescence and replacement and supporting accessories. Rolex is best-in-class in watches at brand equity and driving customers back to them vs. independents for service. Due to technology, Apple sells customers a new $1k phone every 2-3 years.

Rolex takes a different approach when it comes to accessories and aftermarket as well. That "keep it original Rolex or GTFO" model protects their luxury status. It also limits their ability for all the accessory and supporting device sales that Apple benefits from.

Two different models, both dominant brands, both best in class!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Fair point
> 
> Where Apple is next level is product obsolescence and replacement and supporting accessories. Rolex is best-in-class in watches at brand equity and driving customers back to them vs. independents for service. Due to technology, Apple sells customers a new $1k phone every 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


With one big difference: Rolex gives you a quality product that defies time, and protect the value of their products by limiting the possibilities of flooding the market with franken Rolexes depreciating the collectible models, and by limiting the parts accessibility to RSCs, they ensure that the modern watches are being properly maintained and repaired while changing hands for the decades to come, and all this at a very fair price. Apple, on the other hand, limit the parts to stay in control of the repairs, gives false diagnostics with very high repair estimates with no guaranty on repairs to force their customers to buy a new computer instead of repairing; I experienced it, there is an Apple repairman from NYC with a youtube channel that keeps exposing them, and plenty of law suits regarding their unlawful practices, mainly in France. Remember the batterygate? it was the French that exposed them and forced them to replace all the batteries for the iphone 6 sold in France. Two very successful companies, one based on merit, the other based on all kind of shady business practices. I started using Apple products in the early 90s for one of my businesses, I spent insane amounts with them, never again!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Full Metal Porter GMW-B5000TFC-1JR 35th Anniversary 2018, for today!! Have a just, safe, and healthy weekend, Comrades!!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

This thread needs french watches


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> With one big difference: Rolex gives you a quality product that defies time, and protect the value of their products by limiting the possibilities of flooding the market with franken Rolexes depreciating the collectible models, and by limiting the parts accessibility to RSCs, they ensure that the modern watches are being properly maintained and repaired while changing hands for the decades to come, and all this at a very fair price. Apple, on the other hand, limit the parts to stay in control of the repairs, gives false diagnostics with very high repair estimates with no guaranty on repairs to force their customers to buy a new computer instead of repairing; I experienced it, there is an Apple repairman from NYC with a youtube channel that keeps exposing them, and plenty of law suits regarding their unlawful practices, mainly in France. Remember the batterygate? it was the French that exposed them and forced them to replace all the batteries for the iphone 6 sold in France. Two very successful companies, one based on merit, the other based on all kind of shady business practices. I started using Apple products in the early 90s for one of my businesses, I spent insane amounts with them, never again!


No argument from me sir. I choose not to use their products as well for similar reasons



JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16030926


I like that watch A LOT! You are going to push me into more squares lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> I like that watch A LOT! You are going to push me into more squares lol


@Mediocre
You ain't seen nothin' yet!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Showa Sanshoku Koi, a living jewel and swimming art, for today!! Wishing you a blessed Sunday, y'all!! 👍😷 
























DW-5600JK-1JR Nishikigoi
The independent BlackEyePatch label of Tokyo designed the package and special cards.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Congrats, @Panerol Forte, on the two medals!! Good job and well done, bro!! 👍👍👌😊


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats, @Panerol Forte, on the two medals!! Good job and well done, bro!! 👍👍👌😊


Gold in golf and equestrian I assume? 
Congrats!
Nice to have an Olympian among us 😀


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Gold in golf and equestrian I assume?
> Congrats!
> Nice to have an Olympian among us 😀


Both trap shooting!! 🧐👍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats, @Panerol Forte, on the two medals!! Good job and well done, bro!! 👍👍👌😊


PF is competing in Tokyo now?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Why i dont like quartz pieces. Battery change time


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Why i dont like quartz pieces. Battery change time
> View attachment 16032571


No butler?!! 🤣 Nooooo!!! 😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> No butler?!! 🤣 Nooooo!!! 😜


I am the de facto butler


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> No butler?!! 🤣 Nooooo!!! 😜


Pong needs more a live-in watchmaker than a butler 😉

Edited for typo.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The King of Bling!! At work on a break!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Both trap shooting!! 🧐👍


I was wondering if there was an auto racing group I missed until I read this!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Fluorescent Lime Octo for today!! Have a safe, just, healthy, and prosperous start to the week, Squad!!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> With one big difference: Rolex gives you a quality product that defies time, and protect the value of their products by limiting the possibilities of flooding the market with franken Rolexes depreciating the collectible models, and by limiting the parts accessibility to RSCs, they ensure that the modern watches are being properly maintained and repaired while changing hands for the decades to come, and all this at a very fair price. Apple, on the other hand, limit the parts to stay in control of the repairs, gives false diagnostics with very high repair estimates with no guaranty on repairs to force their customers to buy a new computer instead of repairing; I experienced it, there is an Apple repairman from NYC with a youtube channel that keeps exposing them, and plenty of law suits regarding their unlawful practices, mainly in France. Remember the batterygate? it was the French that exposed them and forced them to replace all the batteries for the iphone 6 sold in France. Two very successful companies, one based on merit, the other based on all kind of shady business practices. I started using Apple products in the early 90s for one of my businesses, I spent insane amounts with them, never again!


Apple infrastructure hardware and software platforms, private Cloud servers, and databases with Crypto mining on the side!! That is the name of my game!!! 🧐 👍😷 😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Apple infrastructure hardware and software platforms, private Cloud servers, and databases with Crypto mining on the side!! That is the name of my game!!! 🧐 👍😷 😊


You do Crypto mining?  I don't even have an idea how it works


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> You do Crypto mining?  I don't even have an idea how it works


In fact, the only thing I know is that the more electricity you consume, the more mining you make, but the whole concept of creating currency through energy hungry processing defies my understanding of economics.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, the only thing I know is that the more electricity you consume, the more mining you make, but the whole concept of creating currency through energy hungry processing defies my understanding of economics.


Energy can be converted from one form to another but the total energy within the domain remains fixed. 🧐🤓😜


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, the only thing I know is that the more electricity you consume, the more mining you make, but the whole concept of creating currency through energy hungry processing defies my understanding of economics.


Of course Abe knows better than I, but it depends on the crypto. It does require gradual increases in effort (electricity), but one thing that surprises me about the articles that focus on electricity consumption is that never see discussion on improved technology, more efficient computers, or the traditional concept of "harder not smarter"....as if the people with the know-how and resources to mine crypto cannot figure out better methods with time lol

I avoid crypto because I am risk averse, but I have friends that have cashed big enough to change their retirement timeline lol


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, the only thing I know is that the more electricity you consume, the more mining you make, but the whole concept of creating currency through energy hungry processing defies my understanding of economics.


I think the entire idea contradicts basic economics. Which is why I am skeptical to invest. I have a feeling there will be a large market correction ~Q1 2022 followed by some regulation. Question is who will regulate, not the SEC (in the US), since currency is not a security.

When you think about it, though, crypto is a bit like gold/precious metals, albeit far less tangible and much more volatile in value.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the entire idea contradicts basic economics. Which is why I am skeptical to invest. I have a feeling there will be a large market correction ~Q1 2022 followed by some regulation. Question is who will regulate, not the SEC (in the US), since currency is not a security.
> 
> When you think about it, though, crypto is a bit like gold/precious metals, albeit far less tangible and much more volatile in value.


Money is an old and outdated concept, here is to the future!! 🥂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Money is an old and outdated concept, here is to the future!!


I doubt some form of currency will ever totally go away. I think crypto will be in the future, at least partially, but not in the form of a currency that can be worth $40k one day, and $15k the next + not be liquid enough to actually use everywhere. Needs regulation + stable intrinsic value + universal acceptance.

Again, not saying that's not coming, but crypto in its current state is not the future I think anybody actually wants.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the entire idea contradicts basic economics. Which is why I am skeptical to invest. I have a feeling there will be a large market correction ~Q1 2022 followed by some regulation. Question is who will regulate, not the SEC (in the US), since currency is not a security.
> 
> When you think about it, though, crypto is a bit like gold/precious metals, albeit far less tangible and much more volatile in value.


The whole idea of crypto is to create money from nothing. Money cannot be created, even by states, unless they have natural resources or an industry that they can convert to hard currency or precious metals to back their own currency. Crypto is nothing other than the creation of some unknown evil genius with a fake name. My guess it was the late John Mcafee, he has the intelligence, the means, and the perverted mind to be the creator of the Bitcoin.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Money is an old and outdated concept, here is to the future!! 🥂


I am an old fashion man Abe, I need to know from where comes my money, and where it is at any time 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Question: What is the US Dollar based on?!! Not politically, of course!! 👍😊😜


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Question: What is the US Dollar based on?!! Not politically, of course!! 👍😊😜


The mythological precious metals in a Kentucky compound


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> The mythological precious metals in a Kentucky compound


@Mediocre, you are a financial conspiracy theorist par excellence!!! Cheers, bro!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Question: What is the US Dollar based on?!! Not politically, of course!!


I would say it's based on the current strength (or weakness) of the US economy and ecosystem on a whole. Plus, there are strict channels and regulations for printing, destroying, and valuing the dollar.

Sure, it's not based on gold anymore, but fluctuations in value don't swing like crypto currently.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Question: What is the US Dollar based on?!! Not politically, of course!! 👍😊😜


Short answer (could elaborate but don't want to bore anyone), the US Dollar is the only currency that can be created at will and has a value. Why? because no matter how much they print, it is the international currency of trade, and everybody is willing to take their Dollars and give them goods. Why can't the others do the same? simple, the US Dollar is not simply printed by the government and used by them, it would be worthless if such was the case; the money is printed, distributed to the banks, given as loans, people work to pay it back, and pay taxes to the government, that money becomes valuable because it was recycled through work, or, in other words, got its real monetary value that is represented by an amount of work. The Europeans tried to mimic the Americans by creating the Euro and printing money, but the big difference between the Europeans and the Americans is that the Americans are hard working people, they valuate their currency, versus the Europeans that are lazy (as a whole, without going into specifics), so, that's why the Euro is bound to disappear. In short, the only currency that doesn't need to be backed up by PMs or any other natural resources is the US Dollar. Cryptocurrencies are not currencies, even if they are used as currencies, but, currencies can only be issued by states, and the states themselves are held accountable for their currencies.

This is what happens when anyone other than states can create currencies


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A frenchman's brand


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> @Mediocre, you are a financial conspiracy theorist par excellence!!! Cheers, bro!! 🤣🤣🤣


All in good fun!

When the USD is traded in financial markets in completely electronic transactions not tied to physical currency......does it become crypto?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Short answer (could elaborate but don't want to bore anyone), the US Dollar is the only currency that can be created at will and has a value. Why? because no matter how much they print, it is the international currency of trade, and everybody is willing to take their Dollars and give them goods. Why can't the others do the same? simple, the US Dollar is not simply printed by the government and used by them, it would be worthless if such was the case; the money is printed, distributed to the banks, given as loans, people work to pay it back, and pay taxes to the government, that money becomes valuable because it was recycled through work, or, in other words, got its real monetary value that is represented by an amount of work. The Europeans tried to mimic the Americans by creating the Euro and printing money, but the big difference between the Europeans and the Americans is that the Americans are hard working people, they valuate their currency, versus the Europeans that are lazy (as a whole, without going into specifics), so, that's why the Euro is bound to disappear. In short, the only currency that doesn't need to be backed up by PMs or any other natural resources is the US Dollar. Cryptocurrencies are not currencies, even if they are used as currencies, but, currencies can only be issued by states, and the states themselves are held accountable for their currencies.
> 
> This is what happens when anyone other than states can create currencies


Just my opinion....

A major difference in the USD vs the Euro is acceptance (and ultimately exclusivity) within governed states. In US states and territories there is no other currency, and it is either the sole currency or accepted currency in multiple other countries. The Euro is accepted outside of the union, but it is not embraced as the sole currency within the European Union. How can they expect it to reach critical mass and take over the world when member countries do not believe in it?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Short answer (could elaborate but don't want to bore anyone), the US Dollar is the only currency that can be created at will and has a value. Why? because no matter how much they print, it is the international currency of trade, and everybody is willing to take their Dollars and give them goods. Why can't the others do the same? simple, the US Dollar is not simply printed by the government and used by them, it would be worthless if such was the case; the money is printed, distributed to the banks, given as loans, people work to pay it back, and pay taxes to the government, that money becomes valuable because it was recycled through work, or, in other words, got its real monetary value that is represented by an amount of work. The Europeans tried to mimic the Americans by creating the Euro and printing money, but the big difference between the Europeans and the Americans is that the Americans are hard working people, they valuate their currency, versus the Europeans that are lazy (as a whole, without going into specifics), so, that's why the Euro is bound to disappear. In short, the only currency that doesn't need to be backed up by PMs or any other natural resources is the US Dollar. Cryptocurrencies are not currencies, even if they are used as currencies, but, currencies can only be issued by states, and the states themselves are held accountable for their currencies.
> 
> This is what happens when anyone other than states can create currencies


Water filter selling scam!! 😊🤣


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

On a lighter note, opinions on Olympics thus far?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Aston Martin DB5 by Corgi Toys, circa 1960 - with James Bond custom features. (I have a small collection). This little car was given to me when I was 5 years old and now is worth just a little less than a real DB5. Seriously, these little cars are coveted but I did exaggerate:










However, like equities or depository receipts, the little car is tangible and has book value. The value is negotiable, but it's never zero.










Crypto&#8230;.? It seems totally, completely arbitrary.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Aston Martin DB5 by Corgi Toys, circa 1960 - with James Bond custom features. (I have a small collection). This little car was given to me when I was 5 years old and now is worth just a little less than a real DB5. Seriously, these little cars are coveted but I did exaggerate:
> 
> View attachment 16034028
> 
> ...


With James Bond custom features? There is a working champagne cooler in there? And sidewinder missiles?

Even without those features, that's a cool story.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> With James Bond custom features? There is a working champagne cooler in there? And sidewinder missiles?
> 
> Even without those features, that's a cool story.


Second photo: Bullet-proof barrier behind the rear glass, bad guy ejection seat, dual .308 machine guns and ramming gear at the front bumper!

I think the accoutrements you reference came later when "Q" got his shyte together (more). ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Second photo: Bullet-proof barrier behind the rear glass, bad guy ejection seat, dual .308 machine guns and ramming gear at the front bumper!
> 
> I think the accoutrements you reference came later when "Q" got his shyte together (more).


I somehow missed that 2nd photo! Very cool! But I'm sure the champagne cooler was standard issue going way way back.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sappie66 said:


> I somehow missed that 2nd photo! Very cool! But I'm sure the champagne cooler was standard issue going way way back.


You're undoubtedly correct ..lol..

I was just born in '56, so prior to the release of this Corgi model and for me, personally, it was all about the babes. ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You're undoubtedly correct ..lol..
> 
> I was just born in '56, so prior to the release of this Corgi model and for me, personally, it was all about the babes.


It's always about the babes!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The thin skeleton!! Have a great day, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> The thin skeleton!! Have a great day, y'all!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16034510
> 
> View attachment 16034509


Nice! New? I do not recall seeing it or mention of it from you before. I do not recall seeing the skeleton model anywhere on WUS before!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Nice! New? I do not recall seeing it or mention of it from you before. I do not recall seeing the skeleton model anywhere on WUS before!


Not new, but it doesn't get much wrist time. The eyes are getting old, and that lack of a dial doesn't help!! I love it, though 😊😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Panda Olympic Speedy Tokyo 2020!! 😅 Have a great Speedy Tuesday, Bros!!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> On a lighter note, opinions on Olympics thus far?


Best Olympics for the Philippines so far. Bar none. And could even be better.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Best Olympics for the Philippines so far. Bar none. And could even be better.


I am quite happy to have been wrong about the successful opening and progress of these Olympics. In fact and given the circumstances, I think these contests are exceptionally meaningful.

The Olympians are exemplary, humbling.

👍🏼👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The rare Black and Yellow Mille Miglia GMT!! Have a great Wednesday, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9400DCJ-1JF "Master in Desert Camouflage" Carbon Fiber Rangeman (09/2016) to protect us from division and ignorance; all lives do matter!! Have a safe, just, and healthy Thursday y'all!!! ?? ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Blue Dragon, Guardian of the East, Froggy for today!! Gold Defender Titanium Frogman 2002!! Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Froggy Friday, comrades!!! 😉😅 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> GW-9400DCJ-1JF "Master in Desert Camouflage" Carbon Fiber Rangeman (09/2016) to protect us from division and ignorance; all lives do matter!! Have a safe, just, and healthy Thursday y'all!!! ?? ?
> View attachment 16039560


That's an amazing watch Abe, love it


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Venti on a supermarket run for today!! Have a great day, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> The Venti on a supermarket run for today!! Have a great day, everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16042043
> 
> View attachment 16042045
> ...


Makes me suddenly crave an espresso


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> The Venti on a supermarket run for today!! Have a great day, everyone!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16042043
> 
> View attachment 16042045


Awesome PAM! Which BMW do you drive?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> Awesome PAM! Which BMW do you drive?


Thank you, @mav, you are too kind bro. The BMW X7 M50i is my supermarket runner! ? Has 3 rows, drives itself, runs like speedy and sounds like a sports car. What's not to like?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @mav, you are too kind bro. The BMW X7 M50i is my supermarket runner! ? Has 3 rows, drives itself, runs like speedy and sounds like a sports car. What's not to like?


Love it! The X7 is a beast indeed Abe!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> Love it! The X7 is a beast indeed Abe!


Agreed @mav!! No petrolhead, god-fearing, fun-loving household should be without one, IMHO that is!! 🧐😉 😂😂


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Agreed @mav!! No petrolhead, god-fearing, fun-loving household should be without one, IMHO that is!! 🧐😉 😂😂


That settles it, we need an X7 LOL

My better half is a gear head as well. If we had the space, she wants an Evo X (Mitsu).


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

On a PAM streak!! Have a great weekend, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Otto Giorni Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai for today!! Have a blessed Sunday, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Radiomir Panerai


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

New look courtesy of @AL9C1!! Thank you, Big AL 🤔😊









@AL9C1 is a strap genius!! Thanks a million, Bro!! 🤩😎😍 🙏😊


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> New look courtesy of @AL9C1!! Thank you, Big AL 🤔😊
> View attachment 16046892
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sublime!! The color+stitch is perfect!!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> That looks sublime!! The color+stitch is perfect!!!


Thank you, @Mediocre!! I love it too, a perfect 10!! 🤩😎


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a glass of Johnnie Black at the hotel bar.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Enjoying a glass of Johnnie Black at the hotel bar.


Wouldn't a Manhattan have been more appropriate? 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wouldn't a Manhattan have been more appropriate?


Yes, likely, but the bar didn't have a cocktail menu and it appeared liquors (bitters, vermouth, etc.) were scarce; so I decided to go for a simple choice I know couldn't be messed up


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Short answer (could elaborate but don't want to bore anyone), the US Dollar is the only currency that can be created at will and has a value. Why? because no matter how much they print, it is the international currency of trade, and everybody is willing to take their Dollars and give them goods. Why can't the others do the same? simple, the US Dollar is not simply printed by the government and used by them, it would be worthless if such was the case; the money is printed, distributed to the banks, given as loans, people work to pay it back, and pay taxes to the government, that money becomes valuable because it was recycled through work, or, in other words, got its real monetary value that is represented by an amount of work. The Europeans tried to mimic the Americans by creating the Euro and printing money, but the big difference between the Europeans and the Americans is that the Americans are hard working people, they valuate their currency, versus the Europeans that are lazy (as a whole, without going into specifics), so, that's why the Euro is bound to disappear. In short, the only currency that doesn't need to be backed up by PMs or any other natural resources is the US Dollar. Cryptocurrencies are not currencies, even if they are used as currencies, but, currencies can only be issued by states, and the states themselves are held accountable for their currencies.
> 
> This is what happens when anyone other than states can create currencies


I am a bit late to this discussion, however hope that you won't mind me chiming in 

I start with a funny story. Back in 2012 I was trying to buy a rare knife. I am also a knife collector, but this is for another time. The knife was hard to get as it was made in small numbers. I located a seller on the internet and we agreed on the price of $1.6K. The seller was Canadian and a sailor. He told me he did not want to deal with any currency but wanted to be paid with Bitcoin, as it would be extremely easy for me to pay him without a need for him to visit the bank. Back then I was pretty ignorant about crypto but driven by my desire to get the knife I opened an account in what now is known as a Coinbase. My intent was to get the bitcoins in the amount to pay him $1.6K. Back then 1 bitcoin was about $5. Knowing that a year ago it was around $1 and much less before that it was a steep increase, but luckily we made a deal in USD and I was ready. Unfortunately, back then it was extremely hard to fund an account on Coinbase. They accepted my $50 after a bit of effort and after that it was a weekly limit on how much one could transfer. And it was not your simple bank transfer either. Long story short, after couple of weeks the seller sold his knife to somebody else. And I was left with small amount of dollars on my account which I never converted to bitcoins. Have I done that back then or short thereafter I would be glad today, but I did not, as I had no trust or even understanding of what the crypto promise was 

Now, PF, I wish you were right, but, honestly, I have my doubts about bright USD future. To begin with US Dollars became fiat currency when in 1971 Nixon cancelled the direct convertibility of the United States dollar to gold. Then if you look at the history you will see the how other world dominating currencies faulted. It sure seems to me that this time the USD is at risk to say the least. And printing money at current volumes and with National debt at the level where it is, it is even more probable that USD will lose it's value.

At the same time with the stock market at the current levels and inflation [IMO] around the corner I believe it is only wise to diversify. And I mean it, beyond your usual Stock/Bond/Money market mix. And cash is perhaps the worst asset to keep now. I am not giving any financial advices here, obviously, but just stating what I believe and what I am doing.

IMO the mix should be stock. Real estate, Venture capital, Gold, Crypto. So I do that. I believe that gold should be 5-10% of a portfolio, with crypto about 3-5%.
And for a cash alternative there are stable crypto coins. They are 1 to 1 linked to dollar or Euro. And you can get a wallet provider who would give you 8% plus APY on your stable coins as opposed to the bank who only gives you a fraction of 1% on your dollar.

I am not a crypto trader. I am what they call a HODLER. I just put some cash aside and converted it into crypto to just be in a position to have it if I indeed need it. I have not sold a single coin yet and do not have an intent either. However, I now understand the crypto quite well and believe that it has a promise and attractive proposition. And the technology will be used way beyond the financial markets. It will power contractual agreements, legal DBs, etc. And proof of work will soon be replaced (or enhanced) with proof of stake as a mainstream, which is way less power hungry. Bitcoin technology-wise is getting old. We will see Etherium 2.0 and Cardano taking over like Etherium did already on proof of work platform.

All in all the only thing I am saying really, do not be ignorant, like I was. Look into it from at least technology standpoint and if you decide to give it a try take reasonably small amount of money to invest in it. As we know it is highly volatile and may go down a few folds in a week. As for myself, I put my money into crypto in the amount which does not make me sweat over the price swings or even if it went to zero. On a plus side, it has a potential to grow (and in my case it did nicely) and if you hold to it you may enjoy the ride


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The second part of the brand name sounds French


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wouldn't a Manhattan have been more appropriate? 😉


And wrong omega


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Resist Black 30th Anniversary Square from 2013 for today!! Have a safe, just, healthy, and prosperous start to the week, folks!!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> And wrong omega


I think the reference was because I'm in New York  (although I'm in Long Island currently, commuting into the city this morning for the rest of the week!)


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the reference was because I'm in New York  (although I'm in Long Island currently, commuting into the city this morning for the rest of the week!)


Correct, bro. So the perfect Omega while having a Manhattan cocktail in Manhattan island is a Constellation Manhattan.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Correct, bro. So the perfect Omega while having a Manhattan cocktail in Manhattan island is a Constellation Manhattan.
> View attachment 16048180


Interesting piece! Never knew this model existed


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Interesting piece! Never knew this model existed


That's the double eagle manhattan, this is the classic manhattan -


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I think the reference was because I'm in New York  (although I'm in Long Island currently, commuting into the city this morning for the rest of the week!)


Then, a Long Island Iced Tea it should be

Just in case the barman doesn't have the recipe, here it is

- 2 cups ice cubes

- 1 ounce vodka

- 1 ounce gin

- 1 ounce white rum

- 1 ounce white tequila

- 1/2 ounce Triple Sec

- 2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice

- 1/2 cup cola, or to taste

- 2 lemon wedges


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Then, a Long Island Iced Tea it should be
> 
> Just in case the barman doesn't have the recipe, here it is
> 
> ...


Ooof, I haven't had a LIIT in a while! 

Thankfully commuting into the City today and will be at a pretty "hip" hotel in midtown near my firm's NY office, so I should be set with knowledgeable mixologists! Haha


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Then, a Long Island Iced Tea it should be
> 
> Just in case the barman doesn't have the recipe, here it is
> 
> ...


And there are long island watches i believe.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Anybody into Silberstein watches? I find them colorfully attractive


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> Anybody into Silberstein watches? I find them colorfully attractive


Only ever seen them online, very inspiring


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Anybody into Silberstein watches? I find them colorfully attractive


I think @Pongster has a couple of the original ones, the ones he made under his own name


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I think @Pongster has a couple of the original ones, the ones he made under his own name


Just the one bro. Will wear later. For now it's -


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SolarPower said:


> Anybody into Silberstein watches? I find them colorfully attractive


Funny you should mention that!

I just came across this one on the website that I frequent a bit too frequently:








It's a collab between AS and Louis Erard. LE sold out quickly apparently.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16054224


Well matched attire!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

G-Wagen desert dune bashing!! Have a great day, everyone!! 😱 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Just the one bro. Will wear later. For now it's -
> View attachment 16049333


Here's my Silberstein


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Apparently this strap is French


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Have a good one, fellas!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16058750


Beautiful 742, I love the understated dial and the QP telltale signs hiddens in the back for only you to see 😉.

I wonder how a company that is capable of making such amazing pieces can at the same time be butchering most of their entire new line by reintroducing non-inhouse movements and substituting inhouse movements in pre-existing models with non-inhouse.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Beautiful 742, I love the understated dial and the QP telltale signs hiddens in the back for only you to see ?.
> 
> I wonder how a company that is capable of making such amazing pieces can at the same time be butchering most of their entire new line by reintroducing non-inhouse movements and substituting inhouse movements in pre-existing models with non-inhouse.


I guess Zenith didn't want to have their movements in a Panerai!! Shameless ???


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> I guess Zenith didn't want to have their movements in a Panerai!! Shameless ???


Since the rebirth of Panerai, they used non-proprietary movements to expand their line, which is fine, and with time, they were able to develop their own movements that I personally find very attractive since they are aesthetically very contemporary and different from the classic movements that have a tendency to be confined within certain guidelines. Furthermore, for such a small company, developping and manufacturing such reliable movements in so many variations is an achievement in itself, and just when they finally reached a full catalog of watches with in-house movements in 2018 (with the exception of a couple of older 40mm models on their way out), a new CEO was appointed, and he decided to mess up all the hard work of his predecessor. It's true that Panerai has history, but the success of Panerai didn't result from the Radiomir, but from the Luminor and the Submersible, and both are very modern looking watches that look their best with modern looking movements, and there is no reason to downgrade any by replacing already existing inhouse movements by cheaper outsourced ones, other than trying to make an extra buck. And no, today, I wouldn't want a Zenith movement in a Panerai, or any other movement, not even a Patek movement. Just my two cents... ?

P.S: please don't mind my rant, blame it on my 25% Italian blood ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

@Panerol Forte, you are taking this too seriously. Just avoid the Luna Rossa and get an El Primero instead, mate!! 😜 At work on a break, have a blessed Sunday, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> @Panerol Forte, you are taking this too seriously. Just avoid the Luna Rossa and get an El Primero instead, mate!! 😜 At work on a break, have a blessed Sunday, everyone!! 👍😷
> 
> View attachment 16059418


Lol... all in good fun, I enjoy hearing myself talking (that's what Mrs. PF alwas says) 😉 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Since the rebirth of Panerai, they used non-proprietary movements to expand their line, which is fine, and with time, they were able to develop their own movements that I personally find very attractive since they are aesthetically very contemporary and different from the classic movements that have a tendency to be confined within certain guidelines. Furthermore, for such a small company, developping and manufacturing such reliable movements in so many variations is an achievement in itself, and just when they finally reached a full catalog of watches with in-house movements in 2018 (with the exception of a couple of older 40mm models on their way out), a new CEO was appointed, and he decided to mess up all the hard work of his predecessor. It's true that Panerai has history, but the success of Panerai didn't result from the Radiomir, but from the Luminor and the Submersible, and both are very modern looking watches that look their best with modern looking movements, and there is no reason to downgrade any by replacing already existing inhouse movements by cheaper outsourced ones, other than trying to make an extra buck. And no, today, I wouldn't want a Zenith movement in a Panerai, or any other movement, not even a Patek movement. Just my two cents... 😉
> 
> P.S: please don't mind my rant, blame it on my 25% Italian blood 😉


+1. Often time short-time benefits real or imaginary overshadow long-term success. Besides, IMO every brand which respects it's history and have inhouse capabilities should use inhouse movements. I did not buy Rolex Daytona Ref. 16520 for exact the reason of a "transplant" movement. Would one buy Patek with an ETA? Globalization schmabalization...  And cost saving everyone can see through is just stupid.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Since the rebirth of Panerai, they used non-proprietary movements to expand their line, which is fine, and with time, they were able to develop their own movements that I personally find very attractive since they are aesthetically very contemporary and different from the classic movements that have a tendency to be confined within certain guidelines. Furthermore, for such a small company, developping and manufacturing such reliable movements in so many variations is an achievement in itself, and just when they finally reached a full catalog of watches with in-house movements in 2018 (with the exception of a couple of older 40mm models on their way out), a new CEO was appointed, and he decided to mess up all the hard work of his predecessor. It's true that Panerai has history, but the success of Panerai didn't result from the Radiomir, but from the Luminor and the Submersible, and both are very modern looking watches that look their best with modern looking movements, and there is no reason to downgrade any by replacing already existing inhouse movements by cheaper outsourced ones, other than trying to make an extra buck. And no, today, I wouldn't want a Zenith movement in a Panerai, or any other movement, not even a Patek movement. Just my two cents... ?
> 
> P.S: please don't mind my rant, blame it on my 25% Italian blood ?




Previously, long-term leader focused on long-term strategy. Strong vision for building lasting, viable differentiation

New CEO, Richemont lifer using short term numbers at Panerai to jockey for next promotion within public conglomerate

Brand will be damaged, the next guy will get blamed, even worse, Panerai owners will get hit with lower secondary market values (sorry gents)

My uneducated take on the situation, and a very honest reason I have held off on purchasing what I consider to be gorgeous watches


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I would make an exception and buy a platinum Panerai with a Rolex movement, though!!! 😉😅😂


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> I would make an exception and buy a platinum Panerai with a Rolex movement, though!!! 😉😅😂


Haha, here we go


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Then, how about a steel Rolex with a Rolex movement!! Gotcha 😂😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Anybody have a good link where I can educate myself on the different Panerai models? I am familiar with them but not their history or intricacies


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Anybody have a good link where I can educate myself on the different Panerai models? I am familiar with them but not their history or intricacies


This used to be my abode back in the day!! Paneristi.com - The Unofficial Resource For Officine Panerai


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The other living jewel and swimming art for today!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Swap!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> Previously, long-term leader focused on long-term strategy. Strong vision for building lasting, viable differentiation
> 
> New CEO, Richemont lifer using short term numbers at Panerai to jockey for next promotion within public conglomerate
> 
> ...


So Panerai doing a mediocre job?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> So Panerai doing a mediocre job?


I wouldn't go that far, they are still Panerai!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Anybody have a good link where I can educate myself on the different Panerai models? I am familiar with them but not their history or intricacies


The Complete Panerai Buying Guide: Every Current Model Line Explained


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> The Complete Panerai Buying Guide: Every Current Model Line Explained


Thanks sir!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16065634
> 
> View attachment 16065635
> 
> View attachment 16065638


Lovely pair Abe, mine says hi


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

am green with envy sirs


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> am green with envy sirs


You shouldn't be feeling blue, you do have the marvelous blue one that outshines both 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

:My lowly green bezel diver waves at the cool kids from a distance:










?

Nice watches gents! Always a pleasure


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Earlier today!! 😱


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Did I tell you just how much I hate blue watches, dials, and straps?!! Now, for the Bronzo, I can make an exception!! 😜 Stay safe and healthy, f17!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Did I tell you just how much I hate blue watches, dials, and straps?!! Now, for the Bronzo, I can make an exception!! 😜 Stay safe and healthy, f17!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16067651


Very nice watch Abe, but I think your camera needs to have its colors adjusted 😉 😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Fully adjusted, Sir!! 😊👍 😜


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Very nice watch Abe, but I think your camera needs to have its colors adjusted 😉 😜


It is more Rose Gold in person!! My iPhone camera doesn't capture it correctly!! *¯\(ツ)/¯*


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> It is more Rose Gold in person!! My iPhone camera doesn't capture it correctly!! *¯\(ツ)/¯*


Here, I fixed it for you as much as I could, the color algorithm of your phone made its corrections based on the skin tone since it's the larger part of the picture


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Here, I fixed it for you as much as I could, the color algorithm of your phone made its corrections based on the skin tone since it's the larger part of the picture
> 
> View attachment 16067726


Thank you, @Panerol Forte!!! Spot on, Sir! 😊👍😎


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @Panerol Forte!!! Spot on, Sir! 😊👍😎


It's a beautiful watch, but I am not into bronze. If they did the exact same one in brushed red gold, I would have been all over it. Enjoy


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

It's a beauty Abe!

I am torn on bronze. I really like the look when clean, but I do not care for the patina look


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's a beautiful watch, but I am not into bronze. If they did the exact same one in brushed red gold, I would have been all over it. Enjoy





Mediocre said:


> It's a beauty Abe!
> 
> I am torn on bronze. I really like the look when clean, but I do not care for the patina look


I love the Bronzo without the patina, so let's see if I can prevent it from forming!! 😉 😊👍


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Red DW-8200NT-4JR LE "FROGMAN 2000", 09/2000, Froggy for today!! Have a safe and healthy Froggy Friday, folks!! ??


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> I love the Bronzo without the patina, so let's see if I can prevent it from forming!! 😉 😊👍


Me too, that's why I would have loved if they made it in red gold, or even better, in Lange's Honey gold


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

A la vôtre, mes amis!! 😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> A la vôtre, mes amis!! 😊
> View attachment 16069106
> 
> View attachment 16069142


Santé! 🥂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16071041


That dial is amazing, in fact, the whole watch is beautiful


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> That dial is amazing, in fact, the whole watch is beautiful


I agree, @Panerol Forte!! And the strap is nice too!! 😜 The dial changes with angle and lighting. I keep checking the time at all angles every so often. 😅😍🤩


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Abe, any recommendations on an outlet for aftermarket straps for G's? I have an old 110 MR-G square, but the bracelet is too short. Due to age and taper I believe my only realistic options are aftermarket or buy a "for parts" example from ebay for the links


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Name sounds French


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Abe, any recommendations on an outlet for aftermarket straps for G's? I have an old 110 MR-G square, but the bracelet is too short. Due to age and taper I believe my only realistic options are aftermarket or buy a "for parts" example from ebay for the links


For an MRG, the only viable source is to buy a "for parts" piece @Mediocre!! They are difficult but not impossible to find. ? ??


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The real Rastafari for today!! This is no down in smoke Man or born in west LA. Legit FiberGrass CasioWeed Core Guard, waas sappening boys!!! I been blazing some dingki dough last night. Dreamt Haile Selsa wielding a lion riding a Nigerian sword. Irie I say!! 😜🤩😂


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thoughts on this? I'm calling a BS move on Rolex' part; such a tease.









"For Exhibit Only"


I nearly had a stroke when I went into the AD today. They had a sub, a pepsi, a batman, and a handful of other watches! Then I saw that they all had little signs that said "for exhibit only" and it made sense. It was still fun to see all the models and I tried on a SD which is WAY bigger than...




www.watchuseek.com





According to my buddy who experienced this first hand in Miami (not the OP of the thread I copied, so clearly this isn't only in Miami), ADs all over will be getting all of the steel models, BNIB, for display only, never to be sold.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Thoughts on this? I'm calling a BS move on Rolex' part; such a tease.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally? I find it to be rubbish.

Commercially? It's brilliant. You have to do something to fix empty store fronts and continue to drive interest from casual buyers. If you are not going to ramp up production, this is the next best option


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Personally? I find it to be rubbish.
> 
> Commercially? It's brilliant. You have to do something to fix empty store fronts and continue to drive interest from casual buyers. If you are not going to ramp up production, this is the next best option


I agree on both points.

I just hope they ACTUALLY ramp up production. If not, its just going to make the grey prices go up that much more and be that much more attractive. Almost a "waste" of possibly hundreds (depending on how many ADs actually get these display pieces over the world) of brand new watches never to be sold.

I don't think it matters if there is interest. They clearly can't meet the demand that they already have. This will just make it that much more frustrating/worse, don't you think? There is clearly interest with waitlists 100s deep with no watches in storefronts.

Also, Rolex is a nonprofit&#8230; so it's not like they are chasing buyers. To me, seems like a big middle finger









Is Rolex a Non-Profit Organization? - Millenary Watches


Is Rolex a Non-Profit Organization? Rolex conducts business and does things a lot differently from its competitors. Learn about the story about non-profit




millenarywatches.com


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> I agree on both points.
> 
> I just hope they ACTUALLY ramp up production. If not, its just going to make the grey prices go up that much more and be that much more attractive. Almost a "waste" of possibly hundreds (depending on how many ADs actually get these display pieces over the world) of brand new watches never to be sold.
> 
> ...


100% opinion here

My take is not that they cannot keep up. They choose not to produce more. As automated and standardized as their production is, producing more is simply a matter of resources (money). They have made the strategic decision to avoid meeting demand, and it guarantees them steady cash flow for years to come with what I am left to assume is a very comfortable balance sheet.

It also keeps them from needing to produce drastically new (different) models, which companies like Omega and Carter do regularly. They are in oversupply situations, so everyone that wanted an SMP bought one....hurry, make something new to sell next year! Part of the public traded recency bias.

Rolex does not need those problems. They can continue making subs with little to no changes for the next decade and never miss a beat.

Rolex leadership plays the long game. As an interested buyer for 2 or 3 models, I hate it. As a business professional, I think it is brilliant if your board allows it.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Another benefit of being Rolex vs major competitors is that they (along with the blossoming Tudor brand) are the only boat to float. In a conglomerate like you find with Omega or Cartier, no matter how well there will always be a corporate push for "more" to cover shortfalls from sibling companies


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> 100% opinion here
> 
> My take is not that they cannot keep up. They choose not to produce more. As automated and standardized as their production is, producing more is simply a matter of resources (money). They have made the strategic decision to avoid meeting demand, and it guarantees them steady cash flow for years to come with what I am left to assume is a very comfortable balance sheet.
> 
> ...


Exactly. Which is why I think sending out these display models is akin to the middle finger to the average consumer. "Haha, look what you can't buy, and we don't care, and don't need your money. But you can look!"


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SaMaster14 said:


> Exactly. Which is why I think sending out these display models is akin to the middle finger to the average consumer. "Haha, look what you can't buy, and we don't care, and don't need your money. But you can look!"


Any idea if they are full production watches or just empty cases? Wondering if they will start being sold


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Any idea if they are full production watches or just empty cases? Wondering if they will start being sold


My buddy in Miami said his AD said they were full production watches (not just cases) and would never be sold.

Then again, that's assuming the AD knows what's up (he could get a call in a year from Rolex saying to sell them, but who knows). As of now, they will never be sold.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday









Today


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Name sounds french


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> My buddy in Miami said his AD said they were full production watches (not just cases) and would never be sold.
> 
> Then again, that's assuming the AD knows what's up (he could get a call in a year from Rolex saying to sell them, but who knows). As of now, they will never be sold.


What do you think is the point of these exhibit only pieces if they are full fledged watches?

Maybe they dont have box and papers. Hehe.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Name sounds french
> View attachment 16076466


I know, I know!! AP, Agitated Perception! 😉😎 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> What do you think is the point of these exhibit only pieces if they are full fledged watches?
> 
> Maybe they dont have box and papers. Hehe.


I honestly have no idea. Probably just a "tease"

I was never in the camp that I wanted display boxes filled. Only so if I could actually order the watch&#8230;

Just seems like a big middle finger from Rolex (which I've read is apparently a non profit company).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> I honestly have no idea. Probably just a "tease"
> 
> I was never in the camp that I wanted display boxes filled. Only so if I could actually order the watch&#8230;
> 
> Just seems like a big middle finger from Rolex (which I've read is apparently a non profit company).


In fact, Rolex display models aren't new and has been recommended by Rolex for a certain time already, but ADs, and even boutiques failed to follow the recommendations. I know only one boutique that had diplay models of all the SS professional watches since the beginning of the hype, and still has, and I witnessed walk in customers making big offers to try to buy them and leave frustrated. The non-working models were first introduced with the Sub41 as it was the only way for Rolex to get the new watches on display without the ADs selling them. I guess that now they no longer bother with non-working models, they must give them some watches which warranties cannot be activated before a certain date forcing them to display them in the meantime.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, Rolex display models aren't new and has been recommended by Rolex for a certain time already, but ADs, and even boutiques failed to follow the recommendations. I know only one boutique that had diplay models of all the SS professional watches since the beginning of the hype, and still has, and I witnessed walk in customers making big offers to try to buy them and leave frustrated. The non-working models were first introduced with the Sub41 as it was the only way for Rolex to get the new watches on display without the ADs selling them. I guess that now they no longer bother with non-working models, they must give them some watches which warranties cannot be activated before a certain date forcing them to display them in the meantime.


This is a great write up, and makes more sense than Rolex only now shipping ADs brand new watches and instructing them never to sell.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Machin


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Another 3186 for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, Rolex display models aren't new and has been recommended by Rolex for a certain time already, but ADs, and even boutiques failed to follow the recommendations. I know only one boutique that had diplay models of all the SS professional watches since the beginning of the hype, and still has, and I witnessed walk in customers making big offers to try to buy them and leave frustrated. The non-working models were first introduced with the Sub41 as it was the only way for Rolex to get the new watches on display without the ADs selling them. I guess that now they no longer bother with non-working models, they must give them some watches which warranties cannot be activated before a certain date forcing them to display them in the meantime.


If you believe your product can truly "sell itself", display models are ideal. What better way to lock in wavering buyers-in-wait than let them hold one, try it on, take IG pics, etc....it removes all doubt that they may not be worth the wait


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16081575


Just curious, when you share your Rolex on here do you ever get unsolicited attempts to buy? I've wondered if that stuff really happens


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Just curious, when you share your Rolex on here do you ever get unsolicited attempts to buy? I've wondered if that stuff really happens


No, I actually don't!! I get the occasional if you ever decide to sell. ??


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> No, I actually don't!! I get the occasional if you ever decide to sell. ??


Guess mine are too low on the desirability list to solicit such attempts. ?
Btw, I think that's really what @Mediocre was asking about.

Now, if you ever get tired of that BLRO sir....


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> No, I actually don't!! I get the occasional if you ever decide to sell. ??


I never got this kind of message, but I got a couple of times watch dealers with low posts (or scammers?) send me messages asking if I wanted to sell, and I also get the occasional message asking for an opinion on a watch I posted because they are interested in buying one; fair question, but why by PM? ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Guess mine are too low on the desirability list to solicit such attempts. 🤣
> Btw, I think that's really what @Mediocre was asking about.
> 
> Now, if you ever get tired of that BLRO sir....


I rather think that if they see you post multiple watches, they may assume that you would be less attached to any of them and more encline to sell; Rolex hunters have strange logic, you have to decipher their way of thinking 😄


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The mastermind Frogman 30th Anniversary and the Titanium Trilogy from yesterday, for today!!! Have a just, safe, and healthy Froggy Friday, Folks!!! 👍😷
GWF-1000MM-1JR mastermind JAPAN Ron Herman 30TH ANNIVERSARY FROGMAN 2013


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Left to right:
GWF-T1030A-1JR 30th Anniversary "Rising Red" 09/2012: (xxx/300) 
GWF-T1000BS-1JR BaselWorld "Ruby" 07/2011: (xxx/200)
GWF-T1030E-1JR 30th Anniversary "Lightning Yellow" 11/2013: (xxx/333)


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Skeleton MOP from the wardrobe of Mrs. JustAbe!!! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

PP. Have a great Friday!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe, and healthy weekend, mates!!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Son, nephew, and Moi!!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Where is @Panerol Forte in this thread he created....now the @JustAbe show


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Where is @Panerol Forte in this thread he created....now the @JustAbe show


This thread didn't pick up steam as the regular posters that were in BOTHTRG are posting in OOO, but I check on it daily to see Abe's beautiful watches that keep it alive.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> This thread didn't pick up steam as the regular posters that were in BOTHTRG are posting in OOO, but I check on it daily to see Abe's beautiful watches that keep it alive.


I try to keep up with OoO, moves so fast though


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I think we need BOTHTRG. 👹


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JLC PAM 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The obligatory case back shot!! 🧐😉😂 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a safe and healthy GFroggy Friday, Folks!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! Kolor was founded in 2004 by Junichi *Abe*, a graduate of Bunka Fashion College in Tokyo.
GMW-B5000KL-9JR Kolor 35th Anniversary LE 07/2018


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Lively Dutch Grand Prix in progress. McLaren is mysteriously throwing some oil.

These young drivers are beyond artistic, magical behind the wheel!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16109362


Why am I not surprised that you have a DJII Abe? 😉 It certainly has a lot more wrist presence than a DJ41, that's for sure.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Why am I not surprised that you have a DJII Abe? 😉 It certainly has a lot more wrist presence than a DJ41, that's for sure.
> 
> View attachment 16110385


Sorry @Panerol Forte, but this DJII is not mine. I am merely looking after it for the next generation. 😉😇 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This one from 1998 is MINE!!! 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Sorry @Panerol Forte, but this DJII is not mine. I am merely looking after it for the next generation. 😉😇 👍😷
> View attachment 16110403


Not mine either, it's Mrs. PF's 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Flying home!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My travel kit!! 🤨😥


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Sorry @Panerol Forte, but this DJII is not mine. I am merely looking after it for the next generation. 😉😇 👍😷
> View attachment 16110403


That makes me suddenly want a DJ LOL


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Is G-Shock for you?!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> Is G-Shock for you?!!


Probably the most impressive, single post on a particular brand I have ever seen.

The metal Mr-G is a beauty (among others)!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Probably the most impressive, single post on a particular brand I have ever seen.
> 
> The metal Mr-G is a beauty (among others)!


Thank you, @Mediocre!! Just an expression of love for everything a watch stands for, expensive or cheap!! A passion for all things horologie!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Abe, how was the trip? I have not been through an airport in over a year.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Abe, how was the trip? I have not been through an airport in over a year.


Pretty good and safe @Mediocre. I have been on 2 flights and through 3 different airports in the last week. I am traveling again the day after tomorrow!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16123735


The crown guard and strap really take it to the next level!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> LUMINOR Anniversary Marina!! 70 years warranty!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍😷
> View attachment 16123735
> 
> View attachment 16127460


Oooohh, ahhhh!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Bonjour


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dzień dobry!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome friends, time to restart this thread that was still kept ticking thanks to @JustAbe watches 😉


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Good morning (afternoon). Now.. where are those pastries??


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Je ne parle pas français


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

cheu_f50 said:


> Je ne parle pas français


Pas de problème cher ami ?

Welcome Cheu, let me introduce you to the men


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Good morning (afternoon). Now.. where are those pastries??


On their way, have some Champagne in the meantime 🥂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bonjour mes freres!

Looks like I missed a fair bit!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Make mine a mimosa because I just woke up.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> Make mine a mimosa because I just woke up.


Enjoy your mimosa in good company 🥂


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Enjoy your mimosa in good company


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Fantastic idea @Sappie66 ! Headed to make a mimosa for the Mrs. and I now!

Glad to see this thread moving. Thanks to @JustAbe and that amazing watch collection for keeping it alive!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Je comprends que ce fil est généralement disponible. Si c'est le cas, alors des gens méchants et arrogants peuvent aussi venir ici et se salir ?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Je comprends que ce fil est généralement disponible. Si c'est le cas, alors des gens méchants et arrogants peuvent aussi venir ici et se salir ?


They can, yes. If they choose. So far they have not.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Peut-être que les efforts pour utiliser le langage natif de ce sous-forum rendront moins pratique les ennuis ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Peut-être que les efforts pour utiliser le langage natif de ce sous-forum rendront moins pratique les ennuis ?


Unfortunately not everyone speaks French...
That said, I'm always happy to have French wine on the table... does that count?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

I used to speak French.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to speak French.


You better! It's one of the official languages of Canada! 🇨🇦


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately not everyone speaks French...
> That said, I'm always happy to have French wine on the table... does that count?


I just checked and yes, it does count 👍🏼


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Je comprends que ce fil est généralement disponible. Si c'est le cas, alors des gens méchants et arrogants peuvent aussi venir ici et se salir ?


No, it's clearly mentioned in the title that this is PF and his friends' thread, not a place for trolls, if any shows in here, do not engage or respond, just report him immediately.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I just checked and yes, it does count


I've been drinking Italian reds lately. But imagining myself in Paris.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> Je comprends que ce fil est généralement disponible. Si c'est le cas, alors des gens méchants et arrogants peuvent aussi venir ici et se salir ?


@Panerol Forte beat me to it. If members are not respectful, report them in the language of your choice


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I used to speak French.


And when I was younger, I used to love French a lot. 😜


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Unfortunately not everyone speaks French...
> That said, I'm always happy to have French wine on the table... does that count?


French fries for me.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

French toast anyone?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> @Panerol Forte beat me to it. If members are not respectful, report them in the language of your choice


I doubled the thread title in English to make it clearer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> French toast anyone?


French toast and mimosas?? You guys aren't going to be good for me&#8230;

The power of suggestion(!)


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> French toast and mimosas?? You guys aren't going to be good for me&#8230;
> 
> The power of suggestion(!)


That sounds like a good brunch!


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Also dont forget one of my favorite cocktail, French 75


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I learned that we are out of orange juice....so chilled Rosè it is


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> French toast anyone?


I prefer French kiss 🙂


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

cheu_f50 said:


> Also dont forget one of my favorite cocktail, French 75


Much better than Colt 45


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Allez, à la bonne santé de tous


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I learned that we are out of orange juice....so chilled Rosè it is


Just squeeze them oranges, much better anyways.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Now that we are reunited in good company, we need the presence of @Simon among us !


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now that we are reunited in good company, we need the presence of @Simon among us !


I hope this clip is not taken as offensive to the French - it actually is sending up the Brits - do stay with it when they get to the "he want's your watch" section


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> Just squeeze them oranges, much better anyways.


If we had any, I most definitely would.

Next trip to the market!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

The follow through...










My better half wanted to add something, so....strawberries


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Allez, à la bonne santé de tous


Bonne santé, bonne nourriture, bons amis!*









If that somehow came out wrong, blame it on Google translate! 😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Just looking at these libations, desserts, is probably worth 30 minutes on the machine. In fact, that’s where I’m headed now as a mitigation for what I might consume later ..lol..

Thanks for the invitation, gentlemen; I’ll be back later 😎.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Just looking at these libations, desserts, is probably worth 30 minutes on the machine. In fact, that's where I'm headed now as a mitigation for what I might consume later ..lol..
> 
> Thanks for the invitation, gentlemen; I'll be back later ?.


A lot more than 30 minutes for what I have in mind for tomorrow...?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> A lot more than 30 minutes for what I have in mind for tomorrow...😉
> View attachment 16139993


@SaMaster14, you got to see this!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> A lot more than 30 minutes for what I have in mind for tomorrow...
> View attachment 16139993


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Feeling "blue" today&#8230; nothing French about my outfit (or the watch), thought :/


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> You better! It's one of the official languages of Canada! 🇨🇦


I have a dear friend - a Canadian theologian - did a PHD on the French Reformation scholar John Calvin
He submitted it in English (McMaster Uni?) - however at his viva-voce, they said it needed major revision and wanted every reference of Calvin's changed to French (not the Latin Calvin wrote in) - even though the main engagement prose of the thesis was to be in English.

I know, not that interesting an anecdote, but it did have French & Canada in it


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

SaMaster14 said:


> Feeling "blue" today&#8230; nothing French about my outfit (or the watch), thought :/


The day's still young!?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> A lot more than 30 minutes for what I have in mind for tomorrow...
> View attachment 16139993


Living large bro!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> You better! It's one of the official languages of Canada!


You're Canadian too, aren't you?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Simon said:


> I have a dear friend - a Canadian theologian - did a PHD on the French Reformation scholar John Calvin
> He submitted it in English (McMaster Uni?) - however at his viva-voce, they said it needed major revision and wanted every reference of Calvin's changed to French (not the Latin Calvin wrote in) - even though the main engagement prose of the thesis was to be in English.
> 
> I know, not that interesting an anecdote, but it did have French & Canada in it


ps - John Calvin, and his Geneva Reformation, is partly responsible for the Swiss watch industry. The dour Calvinism frowned on the frippery of jewellery, so many skilled jewellers re-tooled and became watchmakers which was not frowned on by the Calvinists - and the Swiss watch industry took off - well, it's one thesis that has some basis


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> You're Canadian too, aren't you?


By nationality, by choice. ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> ps - John Calvin, and his Geneva Reformation, is partly responsible for the Swiss watch industry. The dour Calvinism frowned on the frippery of jewellery, so many skilled jewellers re-tooled and became watchmakers which was not frowned on by the Calvinists - and the Swiss watch industry took off - well, it's one thesis that has some basis


Interesting bit of history. Yes I remember reading somewhere watchmaking was mainly in Europe (France and Britain) before Switzerland started to pick it up.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> The day's still young!


Aaaand it's Friday!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This thread caused French toast to happen! Thanks thread!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Interesting bit of history. Yes I remember reading somewhere watchmaking was mainly in Europe (France and Britain) before Switzerland started to pick it up.


Correct, and the US. The Swiss started copying the successful American watches and their brand names by changing a letter or two, Folex style, and selling them for cheap before getting serious and adopting a code of conduct.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Correct, and the US. The Swiss started copying the successful American watches and their brand names by changing a letter or two, Folex style, and selling them for cheap before getting serious and adopting a code of conduct.


Changing a letter or two? Like Mamilton?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Changing a letter or two? Like Mamilton?


Try Tutor, with ❄👈🏻👇🏻


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Simon said:


> I hope this clip is not taken as offensive to the French - it actually is sending up the Brits - do stay with it when they get to the "he want's your watch" section


What a great show that was 🤣


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jkpa said:


> What a great show that was 🤣


Welcome Jkpa, I think you already know most if not all of the fine gentlemen here present


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Welcome Jkpa, I think you already know most if not all of the fine gentlemen here present


Thank you kindly. Looks like I have some pages to catch up on


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jkpa said:


> Thank you kindly. Looks like I have some pages to catch up on


Lol... I posted the thread three months ago, but we all ended up commuting between multiple threads, and we didn't post much here, but, we checked on it regulatrly to see Abe's beautiful watch pictures that kept the thread alive; I am sure you will enjoy them while catching up 🙂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Well, it was nice to have you reunited here again, I hope we will spend more enjoyable moments in this peaceful part of the forum, and I bid you good night gentlemen 🙂


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah you're not kidding. Nice watches there, @JustAbe

Speaking of airports, I can't wait to travel again. We had planned to go to FL this year on vacation but canceled due to the Covid hotspot happening there at the time. Our last real trip was to Europe in 2019 for my 40th birthday in my native country and my brother in law's wedding in my wife's native country. An incredible month-long trip that we'll remember forever.

Next year, we celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary so we want to go to Europe again for a few weeks and really make the most of it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Most likely no international travel for us this year as well. Our last was Feb 2020 to Sapporo. Just before our country implemented a lockdown.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Yeah you're not kidding. Nice watches there, @JustAbe
> 
> Speaking of airports, I can't wait to travel again. We had planned to go to FL this year on vacation but canceled due to the Covid hotspot happening there at the time. Our last real trip was to Europe in 2019 for my 40th birthday in my native country and my brother in law's wedding in my wife's native country. An incredible month-long trip that we'll remember forever.
> 
> Next year, we celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary so we want to go to Europe again for a few weeks and really make the most of it.


Congrats on your 20th anniversary bro. Was our 15th anniversary this year. No international travel. So we settled for a destination normally frequented by foreigners.

actually that place is not used to local tourism as they are usually fully booked by foreigners. But due to the pandemic and travel restrictions, they opened up more to local tourism.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lol... I posted the thread three months ago, but we all ended up commuting between multiple threads, and we didn't post much here, but, we checked on it regulatrly to see Abe's beautiful watch pictures that kept the thread alive; I am sure you will enjoy them while catching up 🙂


I like commuting among multiple threads


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Having an extraordinarily nice day here in Hong Kong.



















Checking out a new joint ☺


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Having an extraordinarily nice day here in Hong Kong.
> 
> View attachment 16140967
> 
> ...


yum - but
unusual looking bangers - what's in them?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Quite the sky in LA this evening (photo from earlier)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> yum - but
> unusual looking bangers - what's in them?


Taste alright but I still have no idea what's in them 😅


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Taste alright but I still have no idea what's in them 😅


as an ex butcher I say "always find out"


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Out to buy a case


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Out to buy a case
> View attachment 16140995


So blurry photos will be a thing of the past?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Pongster said:


> Out to buy a case
> View attachment 16140995


nice - what sort of case for what?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Taste alright but I still have no idea what's in them 😅


sure they're fine - looks like a classy joint - but wondered if they were chicken bangers?
very unusual pallor


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> So blurry photos will be a thing of the past?


Not necessarily. My wife takes great photos even with an iPhone 8 then.

this is my third i think. Communicator and Blackberry before. Then when BB folded, changed to an iPhone 6 plus. Then this iPhone 8. And by tomorrow, an iPhone 12.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Simon said:


> nice - what sort of case for what?


My boss wants me to use a phone with a protective case. Like this for my phone now.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Good day everyone!! Back at work and talking of blurry pictures, here is one of mine!! 😉 👍😷


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

visiting youngest son at university
with all his learning, I'm teaching him WISdom


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

A million pesos is a lot of money for me. About 20K usd. And a significant obstacle. Plus a nice notional figure. 1,000,000. This is my first million-peso range watch. Bought from a HK AD. For my 40th bday.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> yum - but
> unusual looking bangers - what's in them?


Si, don't ask, if it looks yummy, it is yummy 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Taste alright but I still have no idea what's in them 😅


See? 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Simon said:


> as an ex butcher I say "always find out"


Oh oh...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

This one is better!! 😉😊


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

And we're at it again! 😁










And what goes best with finger food?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16141116


Congrats on the new iPhone Pong, but something tells me that Apple is going to soon make you a big monetary offer to make you switch to Samsung 😉


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

We may get our next iPhones soon as well. I’ve bought 25+ watches since the last iPhone I got so it’s about time 😅


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Simon said:


> visiting youngest son at university
> with all his learning, I'm teaching him WISdom


Priest and children, it is officially unthinkable in Poland.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mario1971 said:


> Priest and children, it is officially unthinkable in Poland.


I know brother - I thank God for the Reformation 
I have visited Krakow for study - 
amazing city
I was there when Pope Francis was elected Pope
very remarkable atmosphere


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jkpa said:


> Yeah you're not kidding. Nice watches there, @JustAbe
> 
> Speaking of airports, I can't wait to travel again. We had planned to go to FL this year on vacation but canceled due to the Covid hotspot happening there at the time. Our last real trip was to Europe in 2019 for my 40th birthday in my native country and my brother in law's wedding in my wife's native country. An incredible month-long trip that we'll remember forever.
> 
> Next year, we celebrate our 20th wedding anniversary so we want to go to Europe again for a few weeks and really make the most of it.


Thank you, @jkpa, and welcome on board, Sir!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Green is in, dark gray IP metal octagon for today!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Better angle!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just came home. New personal best (far from fast but I'm happy!)


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Green is in, dark gray IP metal octagon for today!!
> View attachment 16142193


Ok, that's it, I am starting a Casio collection!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, that's it, I am starting a Casio collection!


I'm selling 5 Casios lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ok, that's it, I am starting a Casio collection!


不可以!! You need to be young 'n cool!! 😎😇😜


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

PF, you think a YG black dial datograph will be in production in the future? Next two or three years?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Green is in, dark gray IP metal octagon for today!!
> View attachment 16142193


just read about this this week, will buy one, love it


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Watching Kevin O’Leary and Michael Blakey’s watch videos.

I like that Kevin was able to make red watchbands his “trademark”.

And of the Jacob & Co pieces, i think the Epic X is the most wearable.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> PF, you think a YG black dial datograph will be in production in the future? Next two or three years?


Pong, for some reason, people seem to prefer ALS in RG better than YG, which is not the case for Patek, myself being one of them, maybe because YG suits better the more classical design of Pateks, and less the more contemporary design of Langes. There are very few YG models still available in the ALS line up, the Lange 1 being one of them since it is their best seller and available in many variations. Lange already made a limited edition of 30 YG black dial Datograph in 2008, reference 403.041, but it was the previous model that was a 39mm and didn't have a PR indicator, so, my guess is no, but you can expect a Honey Gold limited edition (probably 100) as a last run when they will decide to discontinue the model, and that one will be the one to get.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16142775


Thank God, it wasn't the phone, it was Pong's own artistic skills!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, for some reason, people seem to prefer ALS in RG better than YG, which is not the case for Patek, myself being one of them, maybe because YG suits better the more classical design of Pateks, and less the more contemporary design of Langes. There are very few YG models still available in the ALS line up, the Lange 1 being one of them since it is their best seller and available in many variations. Lange already made a limited edition of 30 YG black dial Datograph in 2008, reference 403.041, but it was the previous model that was a 39mm and didn't have a PR indicator, so, my guess is no, but you can expect a Honey Gold limited edition (probably 100) as a last run when they will decide to discontinue the model, and that one will be the one to get.
> 
> View attachment 16142907


Thanks bro. Will wait for that one. Hope it happens in the next years or so.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok friends, I just made my last post in OOO, I will be posting exclusively here from now on.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My former boss used to run the biggest firm in the country. Nowadays it’s common for firms to be affiliated with a big international firm.

i asked him why he didnt affiliate with one of the big firms during his time.

he told me: why marry one when he can f*ck all seven sisters.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


>




I hate bugs of all kinds!!!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


That's a big millipede. Whenever we swim, i have to remove several of those that go to the pool.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

mario1971 said:


>


hmm not Jubilee, not Oyster&#8230;. But a Millipede? How's the clasp on that thing?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> I hate bugs of all kinds!!!!


My son is currently negotiating the purchase of a big spider with me.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> That's a big millipede. Whenever we swim, i have to remove several of those that go to the pool.





jkpa said:


> hmm not Jubilee, not Oyster&#8230;. But a Millipede? How's the clasp on that thing?


He leaves such marks on his hands for some time after his sharp paws ...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> He leaves such marks on his hands for some time after his sharp paws ...


Painful?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Painful?


It's rather itchy, like an allergy from being pricked with pine needles.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> It's rather itchy, like an allergy from being pricked with pine needles.


I will take your word for it bro


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> My son is currently negotiating the purchase of a big spider with me.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> It's rather itchy, like an allergy from being pricked with pine needles.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


My wife is also afraid of spiders.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16142775


Aren't you using your new iPhone...? 🤔


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thank God, it wasn't the phone, it was Pong's own artistic skills!


#nra


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> I hate bugs of all kinds!!!!


Even this guy? 😍


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Even this guy?
> View attachment 16143531


Well, alright. He's cool.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Been wearing this guy since this morning and it's gained 0.2 sec since. Hard to imagine this is over 60 years old.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> It's rather itchy, like an allergy from being pricked with pine needles.


Wait a second Mario, didn't you get stung by a hornet last year? and yet you are still playing with insects? what's next, scorpions?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey @mario1971, do you bake bread with cricket flour? I hear it's rich in protein.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> My son is currently negotiating the purchase of a big spider with me.


I have an aerosol can for that if you need one


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey @mario1971, do you bake bread with cricket flour? I hear it's rich in protein.


It is harder to cook with than many grain alternatives

They are crispy when fried whole!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Wait a second Mario, didn't you get stung by a hornet last year? and yet you are still playing with insects? what's next, scorpions?


PF, your memory is almost good. Last year I was stung by a bumblebee.

In fact, then I ended up at the GP surgery and got an injection because my hand was very swollen.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey @mario1971, do you bake bread with cricket flour? I hear it's rich in protein.


No, I don't eat insects, I just like looking at them, just like the garden and flowers.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> I have an aerosol can for that if you need one


There will probably be this one - Brachypelma hamorii. Mosquito spray is not enough here.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mario1971 said:


> There will probably be this one - Brachypelma hamorii. Mosquito spray is not enough here.
> View attachment 16143705


True, that one requires a shovel!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> True, that one requires a shovel!


No need, just push it over the edge of the table, a 1 meter drop is enough to kill it; those big spiders are very fragile compared to the smaller ones and have to be handled with care.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> No need, just push it over the edge of the table, a 1 meter drop is enough to kill it; those big spiders are very fragile compared to the smaller ones and have to be handled with care.


I had no idea


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> I had no idea


Well, now you know that if you ever hold one, be careful not to drop it 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great start to the week my friends!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Have a great start to the week my friends!! 😊 👍😷
> View attachment 16143880


Abe, you mentioned that by researching Oysterquartz, you ended up collecting G-Shock, can you tell us more?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Aren't you using your new iPhone...? ?












PF, i cant unsee the "defect"


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Truffles, tonight! From our favorite Italian spot in all of Los Angeles. I always recommend this hole-in-the-wall spot to visitors and LA natives alike!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Off to my booster shot


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16144338
> 
> 
> PF, i cant unsee the "defect"


What is the defect?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> What is the defect?


In my camera taking skills?


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Once in Sidney a cab driver proved that his camera taking skills were defect free, as he took my camera I forgot in his car and drove away before I even realized why so much hurry leaving.. 🙃 
Your picture taking skills are fine, Pong. Consistency is what matters


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> Once in Sidney a cab driver proved that his camera taking skills were defect free, as he took my camera I forgot in his car and drove away before I even realized why so much hurry leaving.. ?
> Your picture taking skills are fine, Pong. Consistency is what matters


Passing grade in schools here is usually 75. Easy to get high scores and low scores. But to be at exactly 75 all four years. That's an art form.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Off to my booster shot
> View attachment 16144417


I knew the phone camera had nothing to do with the inversed bokeh in Pong's pictures, in fact, he is the inventor of the inversed bokeh, we shall call this new photographic effect ponkeh.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16144576


For those who are not faniliar with the word bokeh, the out of focus part is called bokeh.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Off to my booster shot
> View attachment 16144417


And here is a ponkeh.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My first tudor


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And this is my last favorite Rolex. Have a nice Monday to all positively crazy.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> Off to my booster shot
> View attachment 16144417


There's that Pongster photo style that we all know and love!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Quite day today, hope everyone is well!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Quite day today, hope everyone is well!


Very….

All good here 😎. You?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Very….
> 
> All good here 😎. You?


Blessed, things are well. Trying to make the most of the better-than-normal weather the last few days!

Any big news?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Mediocre said:


> Blessed, things are well. Trying to make the most of the better-than-normal weather the last few days!
> 
> Any big news?


Since late this morning, I’ve been on my bike and then a little backside recovery from the seat with a short hike. Perfect weather, no TV, basically: big news avoidance.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Since late this morning, I’ve been on my bike and then a little backside recovery from the seat with a short hike. Perfect weather, no TV, basically: big news avoidance.


Sounds like a good day to me!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Quite day today, hope everyone is well!


Busy at work! Mondays are also when I usually work the Apple Watch into the rotation, so no watch pics from me usually!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

The Rolex sub forum seems to be “conflict central” these days. What’s going on?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The Rolex sub forum seems to be “conflict central” these days. What’s going on?


No clue, but it is sad


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> The Rolex sub forum seems to be “conflict central” these days. What’s going on?


You know, what better place for people with unsolved issues and all sorts of complexes to go to and let out their anger freely?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know, what better place for people with unsolved issues and all sorts of complexes to go to and let out their anger freely?


I just got flat-out F-bombed in the “Availability” thread!

Ha!

This is a little too old to be enjoyable, gentlemen.

Pickin’ ‘em up-


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I just got flat-out F-bombed in the “Availability” thread!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> ...


Well 180, if you don't want to hear foul mouthed people and expose yourself to being insulted by the kind of guys that you would have expelled before take off, you'd better stay right here and not venture outside this thread.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

And another Rolex thread has just been locked, thanks to foul language and uncivil behaviour.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a fantastic Speedy Tuesday everyone!!! 👍😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Waiting for the boss


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well 180, if you don't want to hear foul mouthed people and expose yourself to being insulted by the kind of guys that you would have expelled before take off, you'd better stay right here and not venture outside this thread.


Thanks for stepping in over there . That sub forum has become an online Fight Club, psych ward .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simple pleasures: Walking out of the foothills yesterday while pleasantly fatigued, and swimming in fresh air (finally, the wildfires!!).


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Simple pleasures: Walking out of the foothills yesterday while pleasantly fatigued, and swimming in fresh air (finally, the wildfires!!).
> 
> View attachment 16146748


That's the perfect setting for a watch like this 😉


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> That's the perfect setting for a watch like this 😉
> View attachment 16146759


Richard. With your fine collection it’s noteworthy that you are enamored with this new piece (it is a great looking wristwatch!). You must make the effort to snag one! It is in your head, on your mind, it’s not leaving..lol..


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Richard. With your fine collection it’s noteworthy that you are enamored with this new piece (it is a great looking wristwatch!). You must make the effort to snag one! It is in your head, on your mind, it’s not leaving..lol..


+1


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

GF

What is the function of the orange hand (broad arrow) on the new VC? It is placed as a GMT might be, but no scale accompanies it?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> GF
> 
> What is the function of the orange hand (broad arrow) on the new VC? It is placed as a GMT might be, but no scale accompanies it?


It's a dual time. So the orange hand together with the am/pm indicator, indicates the other timezone. And as such no 24hr scale is needed.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Richard. With your fine collection it’s noteworthy that you are enamored with this new piece (it is a great looking wristwatch!). You must make the effort to snag one! It is in your head, on your mind, it’s not leaving..lol..


My mother used to say this all the time - I have good eyes for nice things, unfortunately I don't have the wallet to back that up 😅


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> It's a dual time. So the orange hand together with the am/pm indicator, indicates the other timezone. And as such no 24hr scale is needed.


Ah, that’s cool. It’s amazing how many display combinations the designers can come up with for the same 3 or 4 variables. Very nice!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Et bonjour !

Suis-je à la bourre ?
Alors c'est mieux en Anglais non ? Ça a l'air 

Sinon me présente vite fait, Alexandre... J'arrive du Sud, à côté d'Aix-en-Provence précisément...
J'habite à jakarta et déménage pour vivre à bali en octobre... Voilà pour la courte Intro. 

Parlons montre maintenant que je viens de découvrir ce subforum 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Ah, that’s cool. It’s amazing how many display combinations the designers can come up with for the same 3 or 4 variables. Very nice!


And I think that helps explain why good designers are so sought after, one could argue these are practically the same watches, yet they are SO different!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just realized I’ve bought 8 watches the last 80 days. Didn’t keep them all but still….


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Just realized I’ve bought 8 watches the last 80 days. Didn’t keep them all but still….


Wow. Which ones? Which will you keep?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Richard. With your fine collection it’s noteworthy that you are enamored with this new piece (it is a great looking wristwatch!). You must make the effort to snag one! It is in your head, on your mind, it’s not leaving..lol..


What’s stopping you from getting one now bro dick?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Et bonjour !
> 
> Suis-je à la bourre ?
> Alors c'est mieux en Anglais non ? Ça a l'air
> ...


Bonjour et bienvenue.

l'OP de ce fil est français.

heureux de voir quelqu'un de la même région d'Asie du Sud-Est.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> And I think that helps explain why good designers are so sought after, one could argue these are practically the same watches, yet they are SO different!
> 
> View attachment 16147138


Ces Overseas sont vraiment très désirables !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Ces Overseas sont vraiment très désirables !


En effet


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Ces Overseas sont vraiment très désirables !


en effet ils sont!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> En effet


Ooops...
ne jamais lire à l'avance 😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> What’s stopping you from getting one now bro dick?











PF et ses AMIS - PF and his FRIENDS


Quite day today, hope everyone is well! Busy at work! Mondays are also when I usually work the Apple Watch into the rotation, so no watch pics from me usually!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Ooops...
> ne jamais lire à l'avance 😅


pas grave frère


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Wow. Which ones? Which will you keep?


Got my SMP on July 10.

after that, it was three Citizens, three CWs, a Seiko, and a Certina. The Seiko and Certina are gone already.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Got my SMP on July 10.
> 
> after that, it was three Citizens, three CWs, a Seiko, and a Certina. The Seiko and Certina are gone already.


Which SMP did you get?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

alex79 said:


> Et bonjour !
> 
> Suis-je à la bourre ?
> Alors c'est mieux en Anglais non ? Ça a l'air
> ...


Bonjour Alex et bienvenue dans ce fil que je me suis permis d'ouvrir dans la section francophone du forum pour les raisons que je cite dans mon intro. Notre petit groupe est constitué de passionnés de montres des quatres coins du mondes, mais nos discussions sont très variées, comme entre une bande de copains dans un bistrot, on parle montres, mais aussi de tout et de rien. On communique en anglais pour le côté pratique, mais tu peux aussi bien poster en français si tu préfères, ils se débrouillent très bien.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Which SMP did you get?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16147398


Love that watch!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Ces Overseas sont vraiment très désirables !


Effectivement, et ces nouvelles version en Titane sont absolument superbes, ces variations de matériaux et de textures leur ont donné un air beaucoup plus sportif et contemporain; dommage que ce soient des éditions limitées à 150 pièces chacune, ça va les rendre introuvables.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for stepping in over there . That sub forum has become an online Fight Club, psych ward .


First rule of Fight Club. We do not talk about Fight Club.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Effectivement, et ces nouvelles version en Titane sont absolument superbes, ces variations de matériaux et de textures leur ont donné un air beaucoup plus sportif et contemporain; dommage que ce soient des éditions limitées à 150 pièces chacune, ça va les rendre introuvables.


Le titane c est vraiment une matiere que j'affectionne particulierement. Je kiff le supertitanium de chez Citizen qui selon moi est le plus abouti en terme de qualités


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Just realized I’ve bought 8 watches the last 80 days. Didn’t keep them all but still….


Well done!! 



jkpa said:


> Got my SMP on July 10.
> 
> after that, it was three Citizens, three CWs, a Seiko, and a Certina. The Seiko and Certina are gone already.


Thoughts on CW? I have only owned one in the past, but I keep considering another. The brand name does not really keep my attention, but the C65 Trident is a great value. It is also an ideal size for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Le titane c est vraiment une matiere que j'affectionne particulierement. Je kiff le supertitanium de chez Citizen qui selon moi est le plus abouti en terme de qualités


je pense que mon citizen chronomaster est en titane


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Well done!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts on CW? I have only owned one in the past, but I keep considering another. The brand name does not really keep my attention, but the C65 Trident is a great value. It is also an ideal size for me.


They are fantastic. No other word to describe at their price point. I will be buying more.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> They are fantastic. No other word to describe at their price point. I will be buying more.


I missed the WUS boat on CW, Sinn, Orient and other well loved brands here. And most likely i wont be having any of them in my stash. Hope to wrap this collecting addiction up in 5 years.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Le titane c est vraiment une matiere que j'affectionne particulierement. Je kiff le supertitanium de chez Citizen qui selon moi est le plus abouti en terme de qualités


Moi de même, mais le seul problème avec le Titane c'est qu'il n'est pas stable, il fait une couche d'oxydation imperméable qui le protège, mais change sa couleur, ce qui ne me dérange pas, mais, en cas de rayure, il faut repolir toute la montre. Certains fabricants le recouvre de DLC pour le protéger, mais là, en cas de rayures, il n'y a rien à faire. Tôt ou tard, ils finiront par réussir à faire un alliage de Titane absolument stable et inoxydable, ce qui serait génial pour les gens qui souffrent de OCD (moi, par exemple 😉).


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> je pense que mon citizen chronomaster est en titane


Une petite photo mon cher Pong?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Une petite photo mon cher Pong?











c'est le rouge du dessus


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> First rule of Fight Club. We do not talk about Fight Club.


We just make soap (but we do not reach for soap)…


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Le titane c est vraiment une matiere que j'affectionne particulierement. Je kiff le supertitanium de chez Citizen qui selon moi est le plus abouti en terme de qualités


If you like titanium I think you need to look at Grand Seiko and perhaps even Girard Perregaux. The new GP Laureato Ti is a beautiful sports watch. 









Laureato Absolute Ti 230


Laureato Absolute Ti 230




www.girard-perregaux.com


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The Rolex sub forum seems to be “conflict central” these days. What’s going on?


People have lost it because they can't get their wrist trinket at retail anymore. 😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Since I just did this on another thread I thought I'd share it here as well. 

Taking a decent photo of your watch, even with nothing but a cellphone camera, can be easier than you think.

First, I set this up on my dining table, with nothing more than a piece of translucent white cloth*, and the dining lamp as my sole light source as it's night time here.









Then I placed the watch on the table underneath the white cloth...









Now compose the shot to your liking and shoot. This is what I got, with my phone camera.









Hope you find this useful. 🙂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> We just make soap (but we do not reach for soap)…


When someone drops a bar of soap, dont bend over to pick it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> When someone drops a bar of soap, dont bend over to pick it up.


Exactly!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mui.richard said:


> Since I just did this on another thread I thought I'd share it here as well.
> 
> Taking a decent photo of your watch, even with nothing but a cellphone camera, can be easier than you think.
> 
> ...


Most excellent, Bro Dick. But….:

Counselor Pong is ready with his new iPhone 12 and cloth:


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Most excellent, Bro Dick. But….:
> 
> Counselor Pong is ready with his new iPhone 12 and cloth:
> 
> View attachment 16147556


Wait, is that a face I'm seeing on that cloth? 😱


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Okay, what's wrong with this watch apart from the non-distracting bezel? Year 2005.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Okay, what's wrong with this watch apart from the non-distracting bezel? Year 2005.


For a 16 years old watch? It needs to see more action!
That watch is pristine other than the dust on the crystal!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Wait, is that a face I'm seeing on that cloth? 😱


Now before anyone freaks out and thought I made a tasteless joke, here's what I meant.
The face of a dog with shades on. 😅


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

mui.richard said:


> For a 16 years old watch? It needs to see more action!
> That watch is pristine other than the dust on the crystal!


I suspect it was being renovated. But has it been done well (professionally) and are all lines sharp?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I suspect it was being renovated. But has it been done well (professionally) and are all lines sharp?


If that's been refreshed I do think it's been done professionally.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm waiting for more voices ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I'm waiting for more voices ...


@Panerol Forte any input?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I'm waiting for more voices ...


One small thing that bugs me though, perhaps it's just the lighting but the LEC at 6:00 in the sapphire crystal seemed a little "obvious" in that photo?

Usually it's very hard to spot under normal lighting....


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jkpa said:


> They are fantastic. No other word to describe at their price point. I will be buying more.


I am currently consolidating....and I am having the very odd conversation with myself "get a BB58 blue....or get a CW Trident and Damasko DA34/36 and put the remaining funds in the bank"

It even feels weird when I read it lol




mario1971 said:


> Okay, what's wrong with this watch apart from the non-distracting bezel? Year 2005.



The crown?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> I am currently consolidating....and I am having the very odd conversation with myself "get a BB58 blue....or get a CW Trident and Damasko DA34/36 and put the remaining funds in the bank"
> 
> It even feels weird when I read it lol
> 
> ...


Which specific crown are you asking about? I only have these three photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> Okay, what's wrong with this watch apart from the non-distracting bezel? Year 2005.


Beautiful watch!

I have never owned that reference. Aside from the pristine appearance, should the sides of the bracelet links be polished or brushed? Polished, I think(??).


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> I am currently consolidating....and I am having the very odd conversation with myself "get a BB58 blue....or get a CW Trident and Damasko DA34/36 and put the remaining funds in the bank"
> 
> It even feels weird when I read it lol


Well that’s the smart play, no doubt.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful watch!
> 
> I have never owned that reference. Aside from the pristine appearance, should the sides of the bracelet links be polished or brushed? Polished, I think(??).


I don't know, I don't know much about older models. I am at the stage of searching and negotiating prices with a few sellers. But I have to say, I really like version 16610.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mario1971 said:


> I don't know, I don't know much about older models. I am at the stage of searching and negotiating prices with a few sellers. But I have to say, I really like version 16610.


GF

Sorry, I forgot to add that my GMT, ref. 16710 did have bracelet links that were polished on the sides to match the sides of the watch case. It’s my very non-expert opinion that the bracelet in your photo is either non-original or if original, it has definitely been rebrushed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> @Panerol Forte any input?


It looks very nice, but I need the first letter of the serial number to make sure of the production year to know what to check.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> It looks very nice, but I need the first letter of the serial number to make sure of the production year to know what to check.


*F.*


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

jkpa said:


> Well that’s the smart play, no doubt.


Which one?


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Which one?


Hahaha the option that includes saving money! 👍


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> *F.*


Thanks, I'll check it tomorrow, it's getting late here. Good night gents.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Thanks, I'll check it tomorrow, it's getting late here. Good night gents.


Good night.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> Well done!!
> Thoughts on CW? I have only owned one in the past, but I keep considering another. The brand name does not really keep my attention, but the C65 Trident is a great value. It is also an ideal size for me.


Really like mine - manufacturer selling direct without retailer taking heavy cut, means we get a watch that is great value


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Bonjour et bienvenue.
> 
> l'OP de ce fil est français.
> 
> heureux de voir quelqu'un de la même région d'Asie du Sud-Est.


Merci l'ami, tu es aussi en Indo ? 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Merci l'ami, tu es aussi en Indo ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


non. je suis aux philippines


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Bonjour Alex et bienvenue dans ce fil que je me suis permis d'ouvrir dans la section francophone du forum pour les raisons que je cite dans mon intro. Notre petit groupe est constitué de passionnés de montres des quatres coins du mondes, mais nos discussions sont très variées, comme entre une bande de copains dans un bistrot, on parle montres, mais aussi de tout et de rien. On communique en anglais pour le côté pratique, mais tu peux aussi bien poster en français si tu préfères, ils se débrouillent très bien.


Merci aussi l'ami, je vais essayer de suivre le Flow au niveau de la langue 
Un abonné en plus sur cette chaîne 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Hvis vi ikke behoever at skrive paa engelsk saa kan jeg ogsaa lege med. Spoergsmaalet er hvem der kan vaere med paa dansk?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jkpa said:


> Hvis vi ikke behoever at skrive paa engelsk saa kan jeg ogsaa lege med. Spoergsmaalet er hvem der kan vaere med paa dansk?


My wife’s great grandmother is half-Danish.

i also love to eat a hot Danish for breakfast.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

There's today's combo, perfect for a gloomy cloudy day with the warmth of the gold accents 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

alex79 said:


> There's today's combo, perfect for a gloomy cloudy day with the warmth of the gold accents
> View attachment 16148543
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Nice looking Marine Master!!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

alex79 said:


> There's today's combo, perfect for a gloomy cloudy day with the warmth of the gold accents
> View attachment 16148543
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Great watch - Seiko have always known how to add that little hint of gold to lift the sport's divers


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> je pense que mon citizen chronomaster est en titane


Tu l as en cadran blanc washi ? elle me tente enormement mais pas en 38


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Nice looking Marine Master!!


Thank you 


Simon said:


> Great watch - Seiko have always known how to add that little hint of gold to lift the sport's divers
> 
> View attachment 16148687


Indeed they master it.
That sla025 is fabulous BTW 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16148867


Very beautiful speedy ! Love the strap too


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Tu l as en cadran blanc washi ? elle me tente enormement mais pas en 38


juste le rouge dans ma collection. mais je pense qu'il est aussi sorti en blanc.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Had a cigar earlier (but not Cuban)









Mixed drinks. Champagne for apertif. Vesper martini for lunch. Single malt for digestif. Surprisingly not tipsy.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Had a cigar earlier (but not Cuban)
> View attachment 16148935
> 
> 
> Mixed drinks. Champagne for apertif. Vesper martini for lunch. Single malt for digestif. Surprisingly not tipsy.


You are OK, but I think the watch had one too many!! 😜😂


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Had a cigar earlier (but not Cuban)
> View attachment 16148935
> 
> 
> Mixed drinks. Champagne for apertif. Vesper martini for lunch. Single malt for digestif. _*Surprisingly not tipsy*_.


Your photo says otherwise 🙂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16149651


Love that dial!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Your photo says otherwise


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SaMaster14 said:


> Love that dial!


I love it too!! Unique dial and bezel, first-time combo on a Speedy, to commemorate 2020, the year of the Tokyo Olympics that didn't happen in 2020, and the year of the Pandemic!! This is going to be unique in the future!! Gentlemen, grab one or two before they disappear, or the price becomes prohibitive!! Just my 2 cents!! 👍😷 😜😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

So all hype or the hype is real?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mav said:


> So all hype or the hype is real?


Hype is REAL (at least for me, haha). This is definitely my grail piece, but I refuse to pay 400% MSRP (in general, I also feel better purchasing from AD over “grey”)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


> So all hype or the hype is real?


I wouldn't say it's all hype, partially perhaps. As a 40mm-ish chronograph it wears exceptionally well on most sized wrist. And compared to most 7750-based watches the 4130 managed to stay slim despite a relatively high power reserve. 

Would I buy one at MSRP? Absolutely. At current prices, no bloody way!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A friend from Germany who I haven’t seen in a couple of years was in LA the beginning of the week. She’s like a girl version of me (but way out of my league and with better tastes in watches evidenced by the tastefully diamond-bezeled white-faced AP RO she was wearing). Known each other since high school (which is only about 10 years ago…) but only recently reconnected a couple of years ago when I was in London and now that she was here for a couple of days in LA. The Worldtimer will help keep me apprised of the time in Europe when we speak  she drives something much more luxurious, but she very much enjoyed a canyon drive in the hills! 











Sadly, no photos of my companion or her watch for the forums.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> A friend from Germany who I haven’t seen in a couple of years was in LA the beginning of the week. She’s like a girl version of me (*but way out of my league* and with better tastes in watches evidenced by the tastefully diamond-bezeled white-faced AP RO she was wearing). Known each other since high school (which is only about 10 years ago…) but only recently reconnected a couple of years ago when I was in London and now that she was here for a couple of days in LA. The Worldtimer will help keep me apprised of the time in Europe when we speak  she drives something much more luxurious, but she very much enjoyed a canyon drive in the hills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sam, do not underestimate yourself, modesty is a vertue, but it should never overshadow reality.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sam, do not underestimate yourself, modesty is a vertue, but it should never overshadow reality.


And…. That reality sounds _I-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-I-n-g_….!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> And…. That reality sounds _I-n-t-e-r-e-s-t-I-n-g_….!


Indeed it does, and I highly encourage a follow-up 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Just got the Yema Superman bronze back from warranty repair yesterday. This was the second time I had to return the watch to France for repair due to movement issues (stopping intermittently) but the second time around the crown needed replacement as well....crown no longer catches the crown tube threads.

Anyhow, the return was painless - emailed their customer service dept, they issued a return ticket with DHL, and the watch is back on my wrist within a month. In this regard I'd say the service is top notch.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Just got the Yema Superman bronze back from warranty repair yesterday. This was the second time I had to return the watch to France for repair due to movement issues (stopping intermittently) but the second time around the crown needed replacement as well....crown no longer catches the crown tube threads.
> 
> Anyhow, the return was painless - emailed their customer service dept, they issued a return ticket with DHL, and the watch is back on my wrist within a month. In this regard I'd say the service is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 16150791


Great, but what happened to the patina, did they unpatinated it?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Just got the Yema Superman bronze back from warranty repair yesterday. This was the second time I had to return the watch to France for repair due to movement issues (stopping intermittently) but the second time around the crown needed replacement as well....crown no longer catches the crown tube threads.
> 
> Anyhow, the return was painless - emailed their customer service dept, they issued a return ticket with DHL, and the watch is back on my wrist within a month. In this regard I'd say the service is top notch.
> 
> View attachment 16150791


No issues with your Yema Bronzo ?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Great, but what happened to the patina, did they unpatinated it?


No they didn't, I did. 

I reset the bronze every couple months to keep it looking the way I like it. 😉
I just submerge the watch in Ketsup for an hour followed by a light brushing with a soft, old toothbrush.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> No issues with your Yema Bronzo ?


I had to return it twice. Both times it was a problem with the movement, stopping intermittently.

I believe they updated the movement from the MBP1000 that I have soon after the Bronzo release to MBP2000. I'm guessing it's a known issue as the MBP1000 is no longer used in their current watches.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> I had to return it twice. Both times it was a problem with the movement, stopping intermittently.
> 
> I believe they updated the movement from the MBP1000 that I have soon after the Bronzo release to MBP2000. I'm guessing it's a known issue as the MBP1000 is no longer used in their current watches.


I get 4 modern Yema and 4 issues... This brand looks a joke, social branding for me


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> A friend from Germany who I haven’t seen in a couple of years was in LA the beginning of the week. She’s like a girl version of me (but way out of my league and with better tastes in watches evidenced by the tastefully diamond-bezeled white-faced AP RO she was wearing). Known each other since high school (which is only about 10 years ago…) but only recently reconnected a couple of years ago when I was in London and now that she was here for a couple of days in LA. The Worldtimer will help keep me apprised of the time in Europe when we speak  she drives something much more luxurious, but she very much enjoyed a canyon drive in the hills!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


“Reconnected” is the new euphemism for ….?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> I get 4 modern Yema and 4 issues... This brand looks a joke, social branding for me


Sad to hear. I have 6 modern yemas. No issues.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

French tricolor


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> I get 4 modern Yema and 4 issues... This brand looks a joke, social branding for me


So sorry to hear that. Yes it would seem their quality control is not the best. Which is why I haven't bought another one, even though their newest GMT looks really nice.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So sorry to hear that. Yes it would seem their quality control is not the best. Which is why I haven't bought another one, even though their newest GMT looks really nice.


What kind of movements do they use?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> What kind of movements do they use?


I believe it's made by Maison Ambre (they acquired Yema in 2009 I believe) based in France. 








Ambre launches its own watch movement


At the latest Basel Show, Ambre Group unveiled its first automatic movement to be designed, produced and assembled in Morteau in the Doubs department (the home of French clock and watch making).




www.europastar.com





Although Yema claims these are "in-house" movements I think they are more like a smaller scaled ETA made by the Ambre group and are used in a few French watch companies.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My love goes to vintage superman now. No more modern Yema :-(


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pongster said:


> French tricolor
> View attachment 16150859


Sympa la touche française 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mav said:


> So all hype or the hype is real?


It's a nice watch for sure 
I had 2 daytonas but couldn't get passed the screw down pushers and the chrono legibility...
Perhaps with a better eye sight the outcome would be different, and would still have one 
Luckily it was few years ago, prior to this overhyped situation IMO.


Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Sympa la touche française
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


Oui. mais pourrait aussi signifier américain ou philippin


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pour les français c'est la France point 

Pour today-









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Sam, do not underestimate yourself, modesty is a vertue, but it should never overshadow reality.


I appreciate the kind words


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> “Reconnected” is the new euphemism for ….?


Nothing “dirty” like that!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> Nothing “dirty” like that!


Dirty? Far from what i had in mind.  Especially in this day and age of constant sanitation.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> What kind of movements do they use?


Some use ETA, some Sellita, some Seiko and some their in-house. If i recall correctly.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

SaMaster14 said:


> Hype is REAL (at least for me, haha). This is definitely my grail piece, but I refuse to pay 400% MSRP (in general, I also feel better purchasing from AD over “grey”)





mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't say it's all hype, partially perhaps. As a 40mm-ish chronograph it wears exceptionally well on most sized wrist. And compared to most 7750-based watches the 4130 managed to stay slim despite a relatively high power reserve.
> 
> Would I buy one at MSRP? Absolutely. At current prices, no bloody way!





alex79 said:


> It's a nice watch for sure
> I had 2 daytonas but couldn't get passed the screw down pushers and the chrono legibility...
> Perhaps with a better eye sight the outcome would be different, and would still have one
> Luckily it was few years ago, prior to this overhyped situation IMO.


Thanks for your replies!

My two cents: the hype is real at MSRP. Way overhyped at grey. 😂


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bonjour mes amis - hommage pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Strap matches my Tod’s!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Or this one!! 😱😜😅 😍🤩😎 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I am a sucker for blue dials and bezels!! 😱 😇 😅


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> I am a sucker for blue dials and bezels!! 😱 😇 😅
> View attachment 16152134


these arent released in UK yet - cant wait - I like all the colour - a bargain me thinks


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Friday with Lange.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> I am a sucker for blue dials and bezels!! 😱 😇 😅
> View attachment 16152134


As I mentioned in another thread I'm going with this instead. Thought I'd kill the RO and Casio G-Shock birds with one stone. 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> As I mentioned in another thread I'm going with this instead. Thought I'd kill the RO and Casio G-Shock birds with one stone. 😉
> 
> View attachment 16152395


Is this a modded Casio, or sold as is by them?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Is this a modded Casio, or sold as is by them?


It's a mod, sold by https://casioakcustom.com/ as completed watches. They even mod the dial indices to match the overall aesthetics.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Simon said:


> Bonjour mes amis - hommage pour moi aujourd'hui
> 
> View attachment 16151572


tres sympa. Par curiosité elle fait combien d'epaisseur?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to Chicago/Notre Dame for the ND-Cincinnati game!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

jhdscript said:


> tres sympa. Par curiosité elle fait combien d'epaisseur?


16mm - it has the Seiko column wheel chrono NE88, which is pretty thick -


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Hablas español?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> It's a mod, sold by https://casioakcustom.com/ as completed watches. They even mod the dial indices to match the overall aesthetics.


Love the custom - but snagged the new blue today
wish my sons weren't both at university, cos I have tried 3x unsuccessfully to set the hands - I need crowns not buttons - nice piece though


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> Love the custom - but snagged the new blue today
> wish my sons weren't both at university, cos I have tried 3x unsuccessfully to set the hands - I need crowns not buttons - nice piece though
> View attachment 16153188


Actually I'm not even sure if the custom will be too big for my wrist, the website isn't exactly loaded with specs.
Guess that's a problem you never had to consider. 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

mui.richard said:


> Actually I'm not even sure if the custom will be too big for my wrist, the website isn't exactly loaded with specs.
> Guess that's a problem you never had to consider. 😉


NOPE


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Simon said:


> Love the custom - but snagged the new blue today
> wish my sons weren't both at university, cos I have tried 3x unsuccessfully to set the hands - I need crowns not buttons - nice piece though
> View attachment 16153188


Congrats, Padre @Simon!! Looks good on you, Sir!! 😍😎🤩 Enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Not like @JustAbe ; ‘s set up, but not too shabby for a sub-4 hour flight from LA to Chi!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Congrats, Padre @Simon!! Looks good on you, Sir!! 😍😎🤩 Enjoy and wear it in good health!! 👍😷


Thankyou brother - mine is blue but the phone pic washed it out and made it more silver
But its such a cool thing -and such good value - 200 quid - I just need to work out the hands,....I suspect they have been set to another time zone????


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Padre @Simon, get some reading glasses first!! To go into setup mode, Press the upper Left button until SET flashes in the digital window and release the button after the beep. The Left lower button advances sequentially through the following in the digital window: City (LON), DST (on/off), 24H/12H display, Seconds reset to 00 (press lower Right button), Hours, Minutes, Year, Month, Day, Button Key tone, Light duration (1sec/3sec) and then back to City. You can adjust the values up or down or toggle on or off at each of these with the upper and lower Right buttons. You can keep cycling through them if you missed something or want to change a value, with the Left lower button. When finished, press the upper Left button. Done!! Good luck!! 😉😊👍
NB All G-Shocks are set in more or less the same buttons.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Relaxing weekend everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Padre @Simon, get some reading glasses first!! To go into setup mode, Press the upper Left button until SET flashes in the digital window and release the button after the beep. The Left lower button advances sequentially through the following in the digital window: City (LON), DST (on/off), 24H/12H display, Seconds reset to 00 (press lower Right button), Hours, Minutes, Year, Month, Day, Button Key tone, Light duration (1sec/3sec) and then back to City. You can adjust the values up or down or toggle on or off at each of these with the upper and lower Right buttons. You can keep cycling through them if you missed something or want to change a value, with the Left lower button. When finished, press the upper Left button. Done!! Good luck!! 😉😊👍
> NB All G-Shocks are set in more or less the same buttons.


Easy peasy 😉


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice color, but it's probably 1km faster in front of him.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Nice color, but it's probably 1km faster in front of him.


Turbo!!! 🧐😇 😜😅 I don't know what Enzo is doing!!! But he must be turning!! 🤔 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mrs. JustAbe's Nursery!! She has green fingers!! 🤔😊


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

JustAbe said:


> Padre @Simon, get some reading glasses first!! To go into setup mode, Press the upper Left button until SET flashes in the digital window and release the button after the beep. The Left lower button advances sequentially through the following in the digital window: City (LON), DST (on/off), 24H/12H display, Seconds reset to 00 (press lower Right button), Hours, Minutes, Year, Month, Day, Button Key tone, Light duration (1sec/3sec) and then back to City. You can adjust the values up or down or toggle on or off at each of these with the upper and lower Right buttons. You can keep cycling through them if you missed something or want to change a value, with the Left lower button. When finished, press the upper Left button. Done!! Good luck!! 😉😊👍
> NB All G-Shocks are set in more or less the same buttons.


@JustAbe you just reminded me there's a reason I haven't touched G-shocks in decades...🤦🏻


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mui.richard said:


> @JustAbe you just reminded me there's a reason I haven't touched G-shocks in decades...🤦🏻


You better start touching @mui.richard!! Life is short. Enjoy the touch, Sir!!! 👍😷


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> @JustAbe you just reminded me there's a reason I haven't touched G-shocks in decades...🤦🏻


Just get an MB6 and let it set the time for you


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Mediocre said:


> Just get an MB6 and let it set the time for you


I don't think they make a Casioak with MB6 or BT functionality built-in do they?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

mui.richard said:


> I don't think they make a Casioak with MB6 or BT functionality built-in do they?


Not to my knowledge


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

From Mrs. @JustAbe to all of you!!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

A few good shots of the Windy City, so far!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

JustAbe said:


> Padre @Simon, get some reading glasses first!! To go into setup mode, Press the upper Left button until SET flashes in the digital window and release the button after the beep. The Left lower button advances sequentially through the following in the digital window: City (LON), DST (on/off), 24H/12H display, Seconds reset to 00 (press lower Right button), Hours, Minutes, Year, Month, Day, Button Key tone, Light duration (1sec/3sec) and then back to City. You can adjust the values up or down or toggle on or off at each of these with the upper and lower Right buttons. You can keep cycling through them if you missed something or want to change a value, with the Left lower button. When finished, press the upper Left button. Done!! Good luck!! 😉😊👍
> NB All G-Shocks are set in more or less the same buttons.


BRILLIANT
thanks so much - just found this - will try again this morning following ur instructions - I watched 3 you tube vids but didn't help - I am a luddite & technophobe - typing two-fingers on my old mac 

EDIT - told you I was stupid - still cant sort it - have right time digital but cant get those hands to match - ugh


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Turbo!!! 🧐😇 😜😅 I don't know what Enzo is doing!!! But he must be turning!! 🤔 👍😷


You know Abe, I used to hate turbos since I drove a friend's 930 in the 80s, the turbo lag was awful, torque was no-existent at low RPM (it had a compression ratio of 7:1), and the 4 gears didn't help. The power surge was brutal when the turbo kicked in, often later than expected, and my friend ended up crashing it as a result (he was overtaking a car when the turbo kicked in a little too late, he ended up in a head on collision with an incoming car). I later on appreciated turbos in rally cars where the RPM is always high and the turbo spooling non-stop, and I had the opportunity to drive some of the infamous Group B cars, it was pure madness, even by today's standards. Yet, I couldn't accept the idea of turbos in road going sport cars untill I experienced the modern turbo supercars, and I can tell you that there is no going back for me, now it's turbos or bust! 😉. One thing I won't change my mind regarding supercars: any form of electricity, hybrid or full is a big no; I almost crossed that line once, but was able to cancel and recoup my downpayment thanks to covid delays, and was happy I did.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Gonna go out and drive for the boss again.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Gonna go out and drive for the boss again.
> View attachment 16154427


Who are you? you're not Pong, that watch is in focus! what have you done to Pong? I am calling the police! Ooops... I can see the rebel hair... Pong, have you been drinking?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Gonna go out and drive for the boss again.
> View attachment 16154427


Nice scratches on the bezel! Now that the photo's in-focus we see you don't baby your watches, and are worn the way it should be! 👍🏻


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Nice scratches on the bezel! Now that the photo's in-focus we see you don't baby your watches, and are worn the way it should be! 👍🏻


Am careful and not careless. But i just live life. Am not bothered by scratches.

good thing i have poor eyesight.

There’s only one ding that bothered me. A deep ding on the lug. I always see it. Good thing michael from HK fixed it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

One more time


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> One more time
> View attachment 16154483
> View attachment 16154483


Ok, you gotta wash that thing once in a while bro 😬


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Ok, you gotta wash that thing once in a while bro


I think it’s supposed to be brown.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I wouldn't say it's all hype, partially perhaps. As a 40mm-ish chronograph it wears exceptionally well on most sized wrist. And compared to most 7750-based watches the 4130 managed to stay slim despite a relatively high power reserve.
> 
> Would I buy one at MSRP? Absolutely. At current prices, no bloody way!


In that size and packaging, it's a bargain I think. There aren't too many chronograph that isn't 14mm+ unless it's a high end brand like PP, ALS.

Maybe the Laureato Chonograph is also in the mix?

The only other brands I can think of are JLC and Zenith with thin chronographs


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> In that size and packaging, it's a bargain I think. There aren't too many chronograph that isn't 14mm+ unless it's a high end brand like PP, ALS.
> 
> Maybe the Laureato Chonograph is also in the mix?
> 
> The only other brands I can think of are JLC and Zenith with thin chronographs


The Laureato chronograph is 42mm in case size, thickness I believe it's about the same as a Daytona with the 4130.
The Zenith Chronomaster Sport is about the same size I think. @Sappie66 have your ever compared yours with a Daytona?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I think it’s supposed to be brown.


washed the bezel


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> washed the bezel
> View attachment 16154977


Perfect! 😍


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> The Laureato chronograph is 42mm in case size, thickness I believe it's about the same as a Daytona with the 4130.
> The Zenith Chronomaster Sport is about the same size I think. @Sappie66 have your ever compared yours with a Daytona?


Between the 3 of them (Laureato Chrono, Daytona, and Chronomaster sport), I actually like the Laureato the most. Don't really like the thick bezel on daytona and El Primero.

The 38mm sized zenith without the external bezel looks much better to me.

The JLC triple calendar chronograph is a beauty too. 40mm and very thin. If I only have an extra $15k for Christmas present budget.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys talking about thin chronos? Laureato and Zenith?

Don’t know the thickness offhand but both are not thick and very comfortable.

GP 42mm:

























Zenith Chronomaster Sport 41mm:

























Have not compared the Zenith to a Daytona directly - never had them both in hand at the same time. But from memory, they are comparable in comfort and wearability.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> You guys talking about thin chronos? Laureato and Zenith?
> 
> Don’t know the thickness offhand but both are not thick and very comfortable.
> 
> ...


Definitely the GP in terms of styling. But 4:30 dates are a no go for me...😭


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> Between the 3 of them (Laureato Chrono, Daytona, and Chronomaster sport), I actually like the Laureato the most. Don't really like the thick bezel on daytona and El Primero.
> 
> The 38mm sized zenith without the external bezel looks much better to me.
> 
> The JLC triple calendar chronograph is a beauty too. 40mm and very thin. If I only have an extra $15k for Christmas present budget.


I've yet to find a chronograph to replace the Tudor 79270 that I sold a while back. 
Somehow dates at 4:30 spoils a watch for me so I've yet to find a serious contender. The Parmigiani Fleurier Tondagraph GT is very nice with the big date and annual calendar, but that price tag...


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> I've yet to find a chronograph to replace the Tudor 79270 that I sold a while back.
> Somehow dates at 4:30 spoils a watch for me so I've yet to find a serious contender. The Parmigiani Fleurier Tondagraph GT is very nice with the big date and annual calendar, but that price tag...
> View attachment 16155234


One thing I really like about the tudor chronographs would be the 12hr bezel. It's more useful to see a 2nd timezone than having a tachymeter. And as long as I can mark the hour hand, with the bezel, I don't even need a hour counter to keep track of time. Outside of tudor and the recently discontinued tag heuer autavia, I can't think of another rotating 12 hr bezel chronograph


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

cheu_f50 said:


> One thing I really like about the tudor chronographs would be the 12hr bezel. It's more useful to see a 2nd timezone than having a tachymeter. And as long as I can mark the hour hand, with the bezel, I don't even need a hour counter to keep track of time. Outside of tudor and the recently discontinued tag heuer autavia, I can't think of another rotating 12 hr bezel chronograph


Thought of 1 more. Breitling Avi ref. 765 1953 reissue, and I suppose a few other Breitling Aviators as well.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> I've yet to find a chronograph to replace the Tudor 79270 that I sold a while back.
> Somehow dates at 4:30 spoils a watch for me so I've yet to find a serious contender. The Parmigiani Fleurier Tondagraph GT is very nice with the big date and annual calendar, but that price tag...
> View attachment 16155234


This is not a big date, look closely, the date is displayed the same way big dates are, but for some strange reason, they used small date 🤷‍♂️. And, if you buy this watch and don't bond with it, good luck finding a buyer, you'll get more lucky with an Ulysse Nardin 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This is not a big date, look closely, the date is displayed the same way big dates are, but for some strange reason, they used small date 🤷‍♂️. And, if you buy this watch and don't bond with it, good luck finding a buyer, you'll get more lucky with an Ulysse Nardin 😉


Since it's using two separate discs to display the date, wouldn't that technically be a "big date", despite it's relatively small size?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mui.richard said:


> Since it's using two separate discs to display the date, wouldn't that technically be a "big date", despite it's relatively small size?


Perhaps I should just go with these two and choose one...🤔


















I think I like the Omega better. But a tourbillion is something I've always admired...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps I should just go with these two and choose one...🤔
> View attachment 16155301
> 
> 
> ...


The Omega gets my vote, by far...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Since it's using two separate discs to display the date, wouldn't that technically be a "big date", despite it's relatively small size?


In fact, the whole purpose of the two discs complication is to have a big date, so why bother and make it small?


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> In fact, the whole purpose of the two discs complication is to have a big date, so why bother and make it small?


Very true.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Perhaps I should just go with these two and choose one...🤔
> View attachment 16155301
> 
> 
> ...


If you fancy a tourbillon and don't want to break the bank, I would highly recommend the UN Marine Tourbillon with the white Grand Feu enamel. It's $33K, but you should be able to negotiate it in the low twenties from an AD, that's not far for the TAG, and we are in a whole different tier. They also have a blue dial version.









Marine Tourbillon 43mm


Wrist watch, Marine Tourbillon Manufacture, Cal. UN-128. Self-winding movement, power reserve indicator and Tourbillon, Stainless steel case, 43mm, White enamel dial, Rubber/titanium strap




www.ulysse-nardin.com













Marine Tourbillon 43mm


Wrist watch, Marine Tourbillon Manufacture, Cal. UN-128. Self-winding movement, power reserve indicator and Tourbillon, Stainless steel case, 43mm, Blue enamel dial, Rubber/titanium strap(1283-181-3/E3)




www.ulysse-nardin.com










You can have it on rubber or leather strap. They used to have a bracelet version, it's no more on their website, but you can negotiate it separatly with the AD.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> If you fancy a tourbillon and don't want to break the bank, I would highly recommend the UN Marine Tourbillon with the white Grand Feu enamel. It's $33K, but you should be able to negotiate it in the low twenties from an AD, that's not far for the TAG, and we are in a whole different tier. They also have a blue dial version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$33K! That won't break your bank (s) I'm quite certain, but it will probably break mine...
Besides, 43mm? I'm not sure. I don't want another Tudor P01 incident you know 😅

Most importantly, it's not even a sports chronograph!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> Definitely the GP in terms of styling. But 4:30 dates are a no go for me...


I know what you mean, but as far as 430 dates, these are pretty good. The GP you can barely see it because the dial is very detailed. And the Zenith has a black date wheel.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mui.richard said:


> I've yet to find a chronograph to replace the Tudor 79270 that I sold a while back.
> Somehow dates at 4:30 spoils a watch for me so I've yet to find a serious contender. The Parmigiani Fleurier Tondagraph GT is very nice with the big date and annual calendar, but that price tag...
> View attachment 16155234


Whoa, that’s nice!!!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


>


Nice shirt!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

ND is not playing well … but I’ll take our academic ranking over Cincinnati anyday(nd #15 vs Cincinnati #148 undergrad; nd top 20 vs cinci #81 in law school) 

Regardless, some photos…


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> ND is not playing well … but I’ll take our academic ranking over Cincinnati anyday(nd #15 vs Cincinnati #148 undergrad; nd top 20 vs cinci #81 in law school)
> 
> Regardless, some photos…


So, was this the girl with the AP? She’s still hanging out with you?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> So, was this the girl with the AP? She’s still hanging out with you?


Different girl! 

The one with the AP is back in Germany (sadly)


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

SaMaster14 said:


> Different girl!
> 
> The one with the AP is back in Germany (sadly)


Sounds like you are missing the girl or the AP or both?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Sounds like you are missing the girl or the AP or both?


Both, but not mad haha


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Not having a collection the size of others and esp. Abe and not even having the choice of socks he has, here goes the watch I wear almost everyday for 6 months now.


















Forgive my effrontery


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speedy Sunday for today!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SaMaster14 said:


> Different girl!
> 
> The one with the AP is back in Germany (sadly)


Go for the Daytona girl, she won't be available for long with all the Rolex hype 😉😂


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Waiting while the boss is in the salon


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> $33K! That won't break your bank (s) I'm quite certain, but it will probably break mine...
> Besides, 43mm? I'm not sure. I don't want another Tudor P01 incident you know 😅
> 
> Most importantly, it's not even a sports chronograph!


The TAG you posted is $17K, with a 25% discount, that would be $12.5K

The UN is $33K, but I bet you can get a 35% discount and a bracelet, that would be $21.5K

_The gap narrowed, eh?_

The TAG is 45mm with long lugs

The UN is 43mm with very short lugs

_If the TAG fits, the UN will fit better_

The TAG has a chronograph

The UN doesn't have a chronograph

_The whole point of a tourbillon is the beauty of the tourbillon, why would you want it crammed next to subdials and lost in a partially skeletonized dial?_

TAG, not high horology

UN, high horology


That UN doesn't seem so unreasonable after all, does it Bro Dick? 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> The TAG you posted is $17K, with a 25% discount, that would be $12.5K
> 
> The UN is $33K, but I bet you can get a 35% discount and a bracelet, that would be $21.5K
> 
> ...


Oh, and besides AP, VC, and GP, who has a nice sport tourbillon that can compete with the UN on the aesthetical level? note that the VC isn't a flying tourbillon, nor is the GP non-skeleton tourbillon ($103K MSRP), AP has both.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> The TAG you posted is $17K, with a 25% discount, that would be $12.5K
> 
> The UN is $33K, but I bet you can get a 35% discount and a bracelet, that would be $21.5K
> 
> ...


Why go swiss, when you can go chinese


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Why go swiss, when you can go chinese
> View attachment 16156402


Pong, are you trying to sabotage my enabling? what are going to suggest next, Chinese wine (it must exist) instead of French wine?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, are you trying to sabotage my enabling? what are going to suggest next, Chinese wine (it must exist) instead of French wine?


That’s the true test for enabling. If the enablee still persists despite all the distractions.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Though my own itch for a tourbillon was scratched by memorigin. And they are based right in bro dick’s backyard.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Chaiwan


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Waiting while the boss is in the salon
> View attachment 16156383


Nice bokeh 😍


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Now shopping with the boss


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> Friday with Lange.


So much appreciation for this model 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Go for the Daytona girl, she won't be available for long with all the Rolex hype


Good point


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Now shopping with the boss
> View attachment 16156423


Nice ponkeh


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sunday brunch. Have a good day everyone


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

After yesterday's party, today I checked that I had brought all the watches home. Fortunately, they are all. The head hurts, you have to drink a beer. Which photo is the best?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16156668


Please send me a good quality high definition photo! 🙏


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The TAG you posted is $17K, with a 25% discount, that would be $12.5K
> 
> The UN is $33K, but I bet you can get a 35% discount and a bracelet, that would be $21.5K
> 
> ...


So the search continues! 😅
Mean time, wearing one of my most comfortable watch today.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> So the search continues! 😅
> Mean time, wearing one of my most comfortable watch today.
> View attachment 16157075


That looks really nice, but then again maybe it's just your photography tricks. Won't look nearly as nice if it's on my wrist.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> After yesterday's party, today I checked that I had brought all the watches home. Fortunately, they are all. The head hurts, you have to drink a beer. Which photo is the best?


They are all good, but my choice is No 3. What phone are you using for the pictures? you always get crystal clear images.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> Nice bokeh 😍


No, it is pongeh and, I guess is trademarked as such


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nice ponkeh


You won PF! Not only I was late with my calembour, but yours is better and should stick


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Good evening!! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> After yesterday's party, today I checked that I had brought all the watches home. Fortunately, they are all. The head hurts, you have to drink a beer. Which photo is the best?


👍
Number 6!! 😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> They are all good, but my choice is No 3. What phone are you using for the pictures? you always get crystal clear images.


I use a Samsung S9 and two photo manipulation programs: Snapseed and AdobeLightroom. I did the previous 7 with Snapseed. These two respectively; Lange - Adobel a DJ - Snapseed.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

This one is for Bro Dick


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

cheu_f50 said:


> That looks really nice, but then again maybe it's just your photography tricks. Won't look nearly as nice if it's on my wrist.


Nope, no tricks. It's just a simple, well made watch. 😉


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> This one is for Bro Dick


Didn't realize I own an AP RO knockoff. 🤦🏻
I think it's cool that he mentioned the bezel is actually one big bolt screwed into the mid-case. Not many people realize that.

Next question - did Gerald Genta knockoff Cartier by putting screws onto the bezel of the RO? Here's a photo of a 1916 Santos.










And in the 70's, after the RO came to light, Cartier did a switcheroo and copied the RO...or did they? 🤔


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Hate I missed the auto discussion, but glad to see great watch talk taking place!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Didn't realize I own an AP RO knockoff. 🤦🏻
> I think it's cool that he mentioned the bezel is actually one big bolt screwed into the mid-case. Not many people realize that.
> 
> Next question - did Gerald Genta knockoff Cartier by putting screws onto the bezel of the RO? Here's a photo of a 1916 Santos.
> ...


I don't watch watch youtubers, but when the video popped out in my suggested videos, I was curious to see what he had to say about it, and, the reason I posted the video for you to see is because when he talks about the dial colors, at 6:50 he says the "the blue dials are very hot", which made me wonder if it wasn't going to become if not already is the new target for the "investors" that can't get their hands on the blue VCOS.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> You know Abe, I used to hate turbos since I drove a friend's 930 in the 80s, the turbo lag was awful, torque was no-existent at low RPM (it had a compression ratio of 7:1), and the 4 gears didn't help. The power surge was brutal when the turbo kicked in, often later than expected, and my friend ended up crashing it as a result (he was overtaking a car when the turbo kicked in a little too late, he ended up in a head on collision with an incoming car). I later on appreciated turbos in rally cars where the RPM is always high and the turbo spooling non-stop, and I had the opportunity to drive some of the infamous Group B cars, it was pure madness, even by today's standards. Yet, I couldn't accept the idea of turbos in road going sport cars untill I experienced the modern turbo supercars, and I can tell you that there is no going back for me, now it's turbos or bust! 😉. One thing I won't change my mind regarding supercars: any form of electricity, hybrid or full is a big no; I almost crossed that line once, but was able to cancel and recoup my downpayment thanks to covid delays, and was happy I did.


Points are all well taken, @Panerol Forte!! You realize that a have a Turbo S, G-Wagen, C63s, and X7 among others. You are preaching to the choir!! V8 Ferrari sacrosanctum!! 😇 😉😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Points are all well taken, @Panerol Forte!! You realize that a have a Turbo S, G-Wagen, C63s, and X7 among others. You are preaching to the choir!! V8 Ferrari sacrosanctum!! 😇 😉😊


Well Abe, we are not very far, for me it's Ferrari V12 sacrosanctum and I am very glad that they never turbocharged it, probably fearing that Enzo would come back to haunt them 😂


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


Very nice ! I have a *GW-M5610 available* i can do price


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well Abe, we are not very far, for me it's Ferrari V12 sacrosanctum and I am very glad that they never turbocharged it, probably fearing that Enzo would come back to haunt them 😂


For me, it is both PF, but the V12 is way out of budget!! You know, the economy is bad these days, Sir!! 😉😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> I don't watch watch youtubers, but when the video popped out in my suggested videos, I was curious to see what he had to say about it, and, the reason I posted the video for you to see is because *when he talks about the dial colors, at 6:50 he says the "the blue dials are very hot", which made me wonder if it wasn't going to become if not already is the new target for the "investors" that can't get their hands on the blue VCOS.*


It wouldn't hurt I guess but it doesn't really matter unless I'm actually selling now does it?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> It wouldn't hurt I guess but it doesn't really matter unless I'm actually selling now does it?


It definitely wouldn't matter to you since you already have it, but it would be funny to see people that were dissing the brand suddenly rushing to put their name on "the list", we already seen it happen with other brands, if you see what I mean 😉


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16156668




Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Lange vibes, I'll play too...
Dual time platinum, sadly I flipped it two years ago.









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work!!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Lange vibes, I'll play too...
> Dual time platinum, sadly I flipped it two years ago.
> View attachment 16158401
> 
> ...


There’s still time to make it up

my goal Lange


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

JustAbe said:


> At work!!
> View attachment 16158496


Are used to have that, twice. I liked that watch!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pongster said:


> There’s still time to make it up
> 
> my goal Lange
> View attachment 16158503


Oh oui ! The datograph 
Those are still 39 mm from that year no?
I recall they also come in 41 mm for the more recent production.

À true eye candy 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

So… I may be set to get a “French” watch after all. 

Planning on pre-ordering the 45mm black stainless steel Hermes Apple Watch series 7 this Friday!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

On the vehicle front....I enjoy turbo, roots/twin screw superchargers, and nitrous. Centrifugal is not _bad_, I have installed and owned a couple. For all the trouble of limited space and belt issues I prefer a more space friendly roots/twin screw (also typically accommodates belts more easily)...or if I am going to deal with limited space anyway, give me the benefits of a turbo or two

Granted a nice, NA engine can obviously be fun and sound amazing 

Working on a budget, nitrous came first....and it was a source of income for a number of years. Nothing wrong with cheap power, as long as your ambition does not outlive your bottle!

Granted my toys from the last 20 years might be shunned at your cruise instead!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16158399


Best Pong watch pic ever? New phone is working bro!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

alex79 said:


> Oh oui ! The datograph
> Those are still 39 mm from that year no?
> I recall they also come in 41 mm for the more recent production.
> 
> ...


Yes 39mm.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

JustAbe said:


> For me, it is both PF, but the V12 is way out of budget!! You know, the economy is bad these days, Sir!! 😉😅


There are cheaper options 









On the day I picked up the little NA on a small dealer lot while declining their offer to trade in my TTS 🙃


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> There are cheaper options
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There sure are!! I just bought my first Hybrid!! The Toyota Corolla Cross Hybrid 1.8L CVT. 😅😇😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SaMaster14 said:


> So… I may be set to get a “French” watch after all.
> 
> Planning on pre-ordering the 45mm black stainless steel Hermes Apple Watch series 7 this Friday!


For a lot of reasons, i would never consider an apple watch. I considered an hermes watch though.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Congrats and thank you for sharing. I have not heard of this model I admit. I hope you approve  The last Toyota I drove was the Rav4 I rented on vacation in Australia driving from Sidney to Adelaide.


















But honestly I'd rather drive any of these


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pongster said:


> For a lot of reasons, i would never consider an apple watch. I considered an hermes watch though.


I’ve had an Apple Watch for a while; a workout tool that I work in to the rotation once a week, but it’s on my wrist almost everyday when I workout! 

I think I’ll be more likely to work the watch into the rotation with the Hermes strap and face


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Gonna be wearing this today. Yeah! 😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

In my new Hybrid!! 😅😇 I will start collecting them like Gs!! 😉😊


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> In my new Hybrid!! 😅😇 I will start collecting them like Gs!! 😉😊
> View attachment 16160100


But is il better finished than a Porsche, and more importantly, does it come with a loupe?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> But is il better finished than a Porsche, and more importantly, does it come with a loupe?


The finish seems good and solid. The synthetic leather is soft and supple. No loupe, but it came with a Toyota pen, keychain, and an alloy spare tire. 🧐😉😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Wondering if anyone can answer this question - I have always wanted to know if the Clous de Paris dial on the Laureato is stamped or rose engine turned. Other than this little bit of information on their website I haven't been able to find anything else.

"...finely engraved hobnail lines of Clous de Paris on the dial for classic appeal."

Given the wording they chose to use I'm guessing it's not stamped?





__





Laureato Collection | Girard-Perregaux


Discover Girard-Perregaux Laureato Collection, gem of sporty elegance with its sleek lines and easy wearability in an integrated bracelet




www.girard-perregaux.com













Anyone know?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Hybrid handed over to Jeeves for G-Shock battery change runs!! Now back to regular programming with the V8 for speedy Tuesday!! 😜😇😂


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


PowPowPow !!!! Fracture des noeils


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today: *Cvstos Challenge II*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SolarPower said:


> Congrats and thank you for sharing. I have not heard of this model I admit. I hope you approve  The last Toyota I drove was the Rav4 I rented on vacation in Australia driving from Sidney to Adelaide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My next hybrid is the Semper Vivus!! 🧐😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

There is always a good time for such a beer.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

On a James Bond theme nowadays


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Going home!! 😊 😇


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Rock on with Brian May


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Off to lunch!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Hybrid Triple Sensor Mudmaster for today!! 😉😊


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Good night!! 😴


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

mario1971 said:


> There is always a good time for such a beer.


One of the brands which are tough to buy. I am talking beer, of course


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

SolarPower said:


> One of the brands which are tough to buy. I am talking beer, of course


Ok, that is impressive


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Wondering if anyone can answer this question - I have always wanted to know if the Clous de Paris dial on the Laureato is stamped or rose engine turned. Other than this little bit of information on their website I haven't been able to find anything else.
> 
> "...finely engraved hobnail lines of Clous de Paris on the dial for classic appeal."
> 
> ...


The Rose Engine lathes were replaced by CNC, only some traditional watchmakers still use them, and it must be more for the folklore associated with the hand made and a justification for the price of their watches. And no, no high end brand would stamp their dials, they would either engrave them mechanically, or laser etch them like it's the case with the palm motif DJ using a femtosecond laser, or the waves in the seamaster that are laser engraved.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> My next hybrid is the Semper Vivus!! 🧐😇


Interesting, but have a look at this really functional hybrid car from 1916 that Jay Leno drives to this day


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, but have a look at this really functional hybrid car from 1916 that Jay Leno drives to this day


From all the big car collectors that I met in my life, Jay Leno is the one that impressed me the most, he is a true living car encyclopedia with an incredible memory. Beside the fact that he knows every single detail of every car he owns, there isn't a single car from any era that he doesn't know of. Big car collectors are usually focused on certain brands, eras, type of cars, but Jay is the Pong of cars, he's the most ecclectic car collector in the world.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> The Rose Engine lathes were replaced by CNC, only some traditional watchmakers still use them, and it must be more for the folklore associated with the hand made and a justification for the price of their watches. And no, no high end brand would stamp their dials, they would either engrave them mechanically, or laser etch them like it's the case with the palm motif DJ using a femtosecond laser, or the waves in the seamaster that are laser engraved.


Your knowledge in haute horology is incredible 👍🏻
Just in case anyone is wondering what a Rose Engine lathe is.








Part 1 of 7 - Case Making by Roger Smith


Watchmaker Roger Smith describes the detailed techniques he uses to make a wrist watch case. Here is the link to the next video in the series https://youtu.b...




youtube.com


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting, but have a look at this really functional hybrid car from 1916 that Jay Leno drives to this day


IMO the record goes to Detroit Electric. I was lucky to see it up close and personal in Indianapolis. The Detroit Electric Car Co. was the most successful electric car manufacturer at the turn of the 20th Century. And yes, it still drives.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> The Rose Engine lathes were replaced by CNC, only some traditional watchmakers still use them, and it must be more for the folklore associated with the hand made and a justification for the price of their watches. And no, no high end brand would stamp their dials, they would either engrave them mechanically, or laser etch them like it's the case with the palm motif DJ using a femtosecond laser, or the waves in the seamaster that are laser engraved.


Confession. Part of my interest in one of RGM's finer pieces are their in-house turned dials. Mesmerizing


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> IMO the record goes to Detroit Electric. I was lucky to see it up close and personal in Indianapolis. The Detroit Electric Car Co. was the most successful electric car manufacturer at the turn of the 20th Century. And yes, it still drives.


Watch this video of this 1909 Baker Electric in which Jay says that it's the only car he owns that is 100% maintenance free (3:25), simply amazing to say this about a car built more than a century ago, and there were a lot of them circulating in NYC, mostly driven by women.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Confession. Part of my interest in one of RGM's finer pieces are their in-house turned dials. Mesmerizing


I remember seeing one of their videos working on an antique Rose Engine lathe, and it was indeed impressive watching this big old machine doing such a delicate work on a dial.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Watch this video of this 1909 Baker Electric in which Jay says that it's the only car he owns that is 100% maintenance free (3:25), simply amazing to say this about a car built more than a century ago, and there were a lot of them circulating in NYC, mostly driven by women.


Nice, thanks for posting.
Here is some comparison between the two


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16163317


Charging the Toyota?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought @Simon could appreciate a purpose worn INOX! I washed it off today, tried to capture some of the scratches lol


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> From all the big car collectors that I met in my life, Jay Leno is the one that impressed me the most, he is a true living car encyclopedia with an incredible memory. Beside the fact that he knows every single detail of every car he owns, there isn't a single car from any era that he doesn't know of. Big car collectors are usually focused on certain brands, eras, type of cars, but Jay is the Pong of cars, he's the most ecclectic car collector in the world.


Agree 100%. I've met Jay Leno at a few local car meets and he's a waling/talking encyclopedia of everything automotive. He's fascinating. What struck me the most besides his knowledge, is that he's a very humble, down to earth guy. He said hi and chatted with everyone.

Quite the opposite from the way the media had portrayed him in the past.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> Charging the Toyota?


Meeting the rest of the gang!! Electrifying Mojo!! 😜😂


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Mediocre said:


> I thought @Simon could appreciate a purpose worn INOX! I washed it off today, tried to capture some of the scratches lol
> 
> View attachment 16163364
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed - snap


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> Very nice indeed - snap
> View attachment 16163682


Have you tried taking a spanner to that? See what’s underneath?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried taking a spanner to that? See what’s underneath?


Someone on WUS did that a few years ago!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> Have you tried taking a spanner to that? See what’s underneath?


Sometimes there is a mystery of what is under there what makes it so enticing


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> From all the big car collectors that I met in my life, Jay Leno is the one that impressed me the most, he is a true living car encyclopedia with an incredible memory. Beside the fact that he knows every single detail of every car he owns, there isn't a single car from any era that he doesn't know of. Big car collectors are usually focused on certain brands, eras, type of cars, but Jay is the PongF of cars, he's the most ecclectic car collector in the world.


Fify


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16164080


Quelle collection de malade Pongster !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Quelle collection de malade Pongster !


Merci. juste chanceux.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Quelle collection de malade Pongster !


Tu devrais faire une review de sa collection si tu fais un voyage aux Philippines un jour, c'est simple, tu trouveras de tout, allant de l'entrée de gamme jusqu'aux Pateks, et des montres de pratiquement tous les pays; il a de quoi remplir un musée d'horlogerie 😉


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Tu devrais faire une review de sa collection si tu fais un voyage aux Philippines un jour, c'est simple, tu trouveras de tout, allant de l'entrée de gamme jusqu'aux Pateks, et des montres de pratiquement tous les pays; il a de quoi remplir un musée d'horlogerie 😉


Ca serait avec plaisir lol. Je la voulais cette MoonMoon mais 2 mois de delais du coups j'ai laissé tombé.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Ca serait avec plaisir lol. Je la voulais cette MoonMoon mais 2 mois de delais du coups j'ai laissé tombé.


Aïe, Aïe... avec les montres aujourd'hui, il va falloir apprendre à être patient, 2 mois c'est rien en comparaison avec les délais d'attente non garantis chez Rolex, ou même chez d'autres.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Ca serait avec plaisir lol. Je la voulais cette MoonMoon mais 2 mois de delais du coups j'ai laissé tombé.


celui-ci? Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une liste d'attente pour cela.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> *celui-ci*? Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une liste d'attente pour cela.
> View attachment 16164627


Pong, since you're making the effort of responding in French, let's take the opportunity to fine tune it. English speaking people have some difficulties with object since there are no feminine or masculine objects in English, but in French, all objects are one or the other. A watch is feminine "une montre", a book is masculine "un livre", so, *celle-ci *would be correct referring to a watch, celui-ci would be for a book.

P.S.: my French lessons will settle your retainer fees 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Pong, since you're making the effort of responding in French, let's take the opportunity to fine tune it. English speaking people have some difficulties with object since there are no feminine or masculine objects in English, but in French, all objects are one or the other. A watch is feminine "une montre", a book is masculine "un livre", so, *celle-ci *would be correct referring to a watch, celui-ci would be for a book.
> 
> P.S.: my French lessons will settle your retainer fees 😉


I prefer the RM. So it’s like Spanish. El and la.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah that's clear. After two months of waiting I should have received a JLC reverso moon. Finally I'm good to hang around until December if I'm lucky ...


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

So this came in today.




























Initial thoughts - looks good on the wrist, fit and finishing is decent for what it is...

Just don't look at it with a loupe 😉


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> celui-ci? Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait une liste d'attente pour cela.
> View attachment 16164627


Oui celle-ci meme. La version ceramique bleue par de souci par contre :/


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Oui celle-ci meme. La version ceramique bleue par de souci par contre :/


je vois ce que tu veux dire


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> So this came in today.
> 
> View attachment 16164850
> 
> ...


I just had an idea, how about transforming it into a franken Casioak by using APRO parts? of course, it will infuriate the Casioak purists, but it your money, and Pong's or Abe's money, whoever is willing to donate the parts, so, who cares about what others think?


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Tea time!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just had an idea, how about transforming it into a franken Casioak by using APRO parts? of course, it will infuriate the Casioak purists, but it your money, and Pong's or Abe's money, whoever is willing to donate the parts, so, who cares about what others think?


That would be epic!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Had a very nice lunch today.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just had an idea, how about transforming it into a franken Casioak by using APRO parts? of course, it will infuriate the Casioak purists, but it your money, and Pong's or Abe's money, whoever is willing to donate the parts, so, who cares about what others think?


I second that


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> Had a very nice lunch today.


This looks similar to Kazu Nori! (The hand roll bar by Chef Nozawa (chef for Sugarfish))!


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

SaMaster14 said:


> This looks similar to Kazu Nori! (The hand roll bar by Chef Nozawa (chef for Sugarfish))!


The place is called Hello Nori.

I ordered the 4-roll combo. Ended up ordering 3 more roll. Still hungry after, but it was so good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Sappie66 said:


> The place is called Hello Nori.
> 
> I ordered the 4-roll combo. Ended up ordering 3 more roll. Still hungry after, but it was so good!


Looks delicious! But, yes, hand rolls can be less than filling


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW-8250YU-9T Frogman '99 AIR DIVER'S FROGMAN 05/1999


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

mui.richard said:


> So this came in today.
> 
> View attachment 16164850
> 
> ...


Do not use the loupe 
It looks very similar, doesn't it?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> The place is called Hello Nori.
> 
> I ordered the 4-roll combo. Ended up ordering 3 more roll. Still hungry after, but it was so good!


I second what @SaMaster14 said, looks yum!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just had an idea, how about transforming it into a franken Casioak by using APRO parts? of course, it will infuriate the Casioak purists, but it your money, and Pong's or Abe's money, whoever is willing to donate the parts, so, who cares about what others think?


Casioak purists? LOL

Part of the appeal of the G-Shock crowd is they are the most inclusive, welcoming, encouraging watch group on WUS. They would all be "Heck yeah, go for it!!!!"

Now APRO purists may be another topic entirely lol


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I just had an idea, how about transforming it into a franken Casioak by using APRO parts? of course, it will infuriate the Casioak purists, but it your money, and Pong's or Abe's money, whoever is willing to donate the parts, so, who cares about what others think?


I dont have an APRO unfortunately (or fortunately).


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> Do not use the loupe
> It looks very similar, doesn't it?


Only one way to test. Drop both Casiooak and APRO from same height. Like what Galileo supposedly did to test the acceleration due to gravity.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Only one way to test. Drop both Casiooak and APRO from same height. Like what Galileo supposedly did to test the acceleration due to gravity.


I am sure they would accelerate the same


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


> I am sure they would accelerate the same


Only one way to find out. Acceleration may be the same. But speed might be different if there’s a significant difference in mass?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

SolarPower said:


>


a 59?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Or the lexicon of OoO is ….


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Only one way to find out. Acceleration may be the same. But *speed* might be different if there’s a significant difference in mass?


Unless one of the two objects has a significant drag coefficient that's high enough to create negative acceleration against gravity (like a parachute), two objects of different masses will fall at the same speed and reach the ground at the same time. Velocity = u (initial velocity) + acceleration x time.

But then of course, it doesn't apply to Wile E coyote, the only object known to men that has proven otherwise.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> Only one way to test. Drop both Casiooak and APRO from same height. Like what Galileo supposedly did to test the acceleration due to gravity.


I'm game 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Only one way to find out. Acceleration may be the same. But speed might be different if there’s a significant difference in mass?


Acceleration is function of velocity, so, if speed varies due to the mass difference, the acceleration cannot be the same. On the other hand, if the two watches are dropped in a vaccum, the mass and shape become irrelevant, speed will be the same, hence the acceleration wil be the same.

Now that we settled the French lessons, how do you intend to pay me for the physics lessons Pong?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> Unless one of the two objects has a significant drag coefficient that's high enough to create negative acceleration against gravity (like a parachute), two objects of different masses will fall at the same speed and reach the ground at the same time. Velocity = u (initial velocity) + acceleration x time.
> 
> But then of course, it doesn't apply to Wile E coyote, the only object known to men that has proven otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 16166594


#NRA Well, that's another way to put it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Acceleration is function of velocity, so, if speed varies due to the mass difference, the acceleration cannot be the same. On the other hand, if the two watches are dropped in a vaccum, the mass and shape become irrelevant, speed will be the same, hence the acceleration wil be the same.
> 
> Now that we settled the French lessons, how do you intend to pay me for the physics lessons Pong?


Now I remember. It’s air resistance that matters. So weight and surface area are the key factors?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Now I remember. It’s air resistance that matters. So weight and surface area are the key factors?


Exactly.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Exactly.


Though maybe i was more Aristotelian than Galilean?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> Unless one of the two objects has a significant drag coefficient that's high enough to create negative acceleration against gravity (like a parachute), two objects of different masses will fall at the same speed and reach the ground at the same time. Velocity = u (initial velocity) + acceleration x time.
> 
> But then of course, it doesn't apply to Wile E coyote, the only object known to men that has proven otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 16166594


I almost got confused there with the formula. Then i remembered mdas. So the time cancels time in (v/t) so you can add the two velocities.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Though maybe i was more Aristotelian than Galilean?


I am Aristotelian myself, not a big fan of Galileo.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am Aristotelian myself, not a big fan of Galileo.


His theory about it intuitively made sense but not for what he actually thought was the reason.

i like his nichomechean ethichs. Well, at least, as taught by my college professor. I cant read greek. Whether ancient or modern.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

MRG for today


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

NTTD premiers in the US, today!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Pongster said:


> Only one way to find out. Acceleration may be the same. But speed might be different if there’s a significant difference in mass?


You just proved that you are an excellent lawyer. No worries about physics


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Wait! wait..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

“Splat.”

Splat is all that matters. How it splats, where it splats..


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

It’s all about: Deceleration (splat)


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> I am Aristotelian myself, not a big fan of Galileo.


Our friend Pong must be Aristotelian too, as Aristotle’s work contain the formal study of logic that we have now and I am sure Pong uses in his pofession. Although Aristotle is now overtaken by modern and esp. mathematical logic, his definition of the deduction laid down the solid foundation for the formal science.
He says:


> A deduction is speech (_logos_) in which, certain things having been supposed, something different from those supposed results of necessity because of their being so. (_Prior Analytics_ I.2, 24b18–20)


So by deduction we may and often do arrive to a conclusions which are different from assumptions. This alone had enabled all the progress we made


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Pongster said:


> a 59?


Good eye. sbtm159

And..


















Macro shots are fun


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> Our friend Pong must be Aristotelian too, as Aristotle’s work contain the formal study of logic that we have now and I am sure Pong uses in his pofession. Although Aristotle is now overtaken by modern and esp. mathematical logic, his definition of the deduction laid down the solid foundation for the formal science.
> He says:
> 
> So by deduction we may and often do arrive to a conclusions which are different from assumptions. This alone had enabled all the progress we made
> ...


Solar, as much as I love science, as much as I hate modern mathematics. I only believe in applied science, I don't believe in pseudoscience that has become an undebatable science thanks to "tweaked" mathematics. I love physics, I used to solve problems in physic books for fun, like others use crosswords when bored, and yet, I hate quantum physics, don't believe in them, and consider Max Planck and the rest of the quantum physicists as fraudsters.The problem with modern science (not applied) is that the bases of modern science that started to take roots in the 19th century were flawed and highly criticised by the scientific community back then, but history chose to dismiss the sceptics and promote certain scientists and consider their findings as true, despite the flaws that were clearly pointed at when they made them public. Einstein himself, the man that is considered the most important scientist to have ever lived made many statements that make it clear that his theories were nothing more than unprovable theories. Science in the 20th century, and even more in the 21st, became all about money and belief, just watch Neil deGrasse Tyson preaching his fake science televangelist style. Yup, it's all about money, huge amounts of money are generated behind the screen of fake science, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Stephen Hawking (yes, him too), and the likes are just pawns in the game.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, as much as I love science, as much as I hate modern mathematics. I only believe in applied science, I don't believe in pseudoscience that has become an undebatable science thanks to "tweaked" mathematics. I love physics, I used to solve problems in physic books for fun, like others use crosswords when bored, and yet, I hate quantum physics, don't believe in them, and consider Max Planck and the rest of the quantum physicists as fraudsters.The problem with modern science (not applied) is that the bases of modern science that started to take roots in the 19th century were flawed and highly criticised by the scientific community back then, but history chose to dismiss the sceptics and promote certain scientists and consider their findings as true, despite the flaws that were clearly pointed at when they made them public. Einstein himself, the man that is considered the most important scientist to have ever lived made many statements that make it clear that his theories were nothing more than unprovable theories. Science in the 20th century, and even more in the 21st, became all about money and belief, just watch Neil deGrasse Tyson preaching his fake science televangelist style. Yup, it's all about money, huge amounts of money are generated behind the screen of fake science, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Stephen Hawking (yes, him too), and the likes are just pawns in the game.


Do you believe in solar power?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, as much as I love science, as much as I hate modern mathematics. I only believe in applied science, I don't believe in pseudoscience that has become an undebatable science thanks to "tweaked" mathematics. I love physics, I used to solve problems in physic books for fun, like others use crosswords when bored, and yet, I hate quantum physics, don't believe in them, and consider Max Planck and the rest of the quantum physicists as fraudsters.The problem with modern science (not applied) is that the bases of modern science that started to take roots in the 19th century were flawed and highly criticised by the scientific community back then, but history chose to dismiss the sceptics and promote certain scientists and consider their findings as true, despite the flaws that were clearly pointed at when they made them public. Einstein himself, the man that is considered the most important scientist to have ever lived made many statements that make it clear that his theories were nothing more than unprovable theories. Science in the 20th century, and even more in the 21st, became all about money and belief, just watch Neil deGrasse Tyson preaching his fake science televangelist style. Yup, it's all about money, huge amounts of money are generated behind the screen of fake science, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Stephen Hawking (yes, him too), and the likes are just pawns in the game.


PF,

I really enjoy watching the current collection of programming that attempts to address “How the Universe Works.” The perpetual conflict is seemingly between Classic Physics and Relativity -and- Quantum Mechanics (Planck).

If I follow you, above, “Quantum” would fall into the realm of pseudoscience and in this I share your opinion. QM has never appeared to be more than a set of predictions that are never validated until the answers are presented by discoveries, as yet unexplained by other means. In other words: We don’t understand. Refreshingly, I hear more of that notion (“we don’t know”) than the Neil DT commercially-driven material.

The physical paradox isn’t resolved.


PF,

J'aime vraiment regarder la collection actuelle de programmes qui tentent d'aborder « Comment fonctionne l'univers ». Le conflit perpétuel est apparemment entre la physique classique et la relativité -et- la mécanique quantique (Planck).

Si je vous suis, ci-dessus, « Quantum » tomberait dans le domaine de la pseudoscience et en cela je partage votre opinion. QM n'a jamais semblé être plus qu'un ensemble de prédictions qui ne sont jamais validées tant que les réponses ne sont pas présentées par des découvertes, encore inexpliquées par d'autres moyens. En d'autres termes : nous ne comprenons pas. Chose rafraîchissante, j'entends plus parler de cette notion (« nous ne savons pas ») que du matériel Neil DT à vocation commerciale.

Le paradoxe physique n'est pas résolu.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Do you believe in solar power?


Of course I do, @SolarPower is a friend, and I believe in all my friends, including my lawyers friends 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, excellent, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

An important match today.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Batman is coming with me to the game.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, as much as I love science, as much as I hate modern mathematics. I only believe in applied science, I don't believe in pseudoscience that has become an undebatable science thanks to "tweaked" mathematics. I love physics, I used to solve problems in physic books for fun, like others use crosswords when bored, and yet, I hate quantum physics, don't believe in them, and consider Max Planck and the rest of the quantum physicists as fraudsters.The problem with modern science (not applied) is that the bases of modern science that started to take roots in the 19th century were flawed and highly criticised by the scientific community back then, but history chose to dismiss the sceptics and promote certain scientists and consider their findings as true, despite the flaws that were clearly pointed at when they made them public. Einstein himself, the man that is considered the most important scientist to have ever lived made many statements that make it clear that his theories were nothing more than unprovable theories. Science in the 20th century, and even more in the 21st, became all about money and belief, just watch Neil deGrasse Tyson preaching his fake science televangelist style. Yup, it's all about money, huge amounts of money are generated behind the screen of fake science, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Stephen Hawking (yes, him too), and the likes are just pawns in the game.





[email protected] said:


> PF,
> 
> I really enjoy watching the current collection of programming that attempts to address “How the Universe Works.” The perpetual conflict is seemingly between Classic Physics and Relativity -and- Quantum Mechanics (Planck).
> 
> ...


Can we all agree that Quantum Mechanics is at least incredibly fascinating fairy tale  There are quite a few books on QM which you read in one shot.

Besides, all the advances in the modern science is due to current science's inability explaining quite a few of the phenomena in our world, a drive to understand the very beginning (so called Big Bang) and simple curiosity. Not every assumption and theory is provable or even correct, but our minds work the way that we develop a theory and then prove or disprove it. Some of the theories are in the state of not being there yet, so the work going on. To me this is normal. 

Look at Newton's laws, e.g., his prove of an orbit curvature, etc. The theory and the statement of what it is was out but waited long time in that same state of no prove until he dropped his alchemy activities and has devoted some time  to write and publish his famous 3 vols explaining and proving his world (which we now are grateful for and call Newtonian). The thing is that all our scientific theories are just models with varying degrees of accuracy. As time goes on we find holes in the science of the day and develop new theories. I do not have bad feelings  

As for the money, yes some make money by popularizing the science and some do it better than others. 

As for the science itself, I have worries. It is getting very little money from our societies / governments. Theoretical "first principles" science is not something which will give you nice ROI soon. And with all the budget deficits and economical issues the science (I mean the science, not the individuals who found a way to make money exploiting the science) does not get properly funded. IMO this is one of the threads to the overall progress.

Having said all that, it is coming from someone who is in applied science realm all my life from the Academia to the Corporate World and my own business.

Sorry for more in-depth and serious post than it perhaps should've have been.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

SolarPower said:


> Can we all agree that Quantum Mechanics is at least incredibly fascinating fairy tale  There are quite a few books on QM which you read in one shot.
> 
> Besides, all the advances in the modern science is due to current science's inability explaining quite a few of the phenomena in our world, a drive to understand the very beginning (so called Big Bang) and simple curiosity. Not every assumption and theory is provable or even correct, but our minds work the way that we develop a theory and then prove or disprove it. Some of the theories are in the state of not being there yet, so the work going on. To me this is normal.
> 
> ...


 Well stated, SP.

The life blood is research and the funding for same. In fact, our morning here was spent participating in a drive to fund medical research in the Fight to Cure Blindness (FFB). The effort to understand so much is never-ending.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

The first goal for Poland!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

On second thought, long boring post 😉


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Did not see one reverso in sight ... is this even polo?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Feeling a bit blue today!! Blessed Sunday, everyone!!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> On second thought, long boring post 😉


Oh, no! Like my little girl says, "hey, give it back!" to us, PF!
I am much interested in the long boring posts. They are the best!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> On second thought, long boring post 😉


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dinner!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Will drive for the boss again


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Just realized while i was parking the car. I am the Boss.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> An important match today.


Congrats. 5-0. Your team blanked PF’s team.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Just realized while i was parking the car. I am the Boss.
> View attachment 16170235


Don't want to burst your bubble Pong, but are you aware that Hugo Boss was the guy that designed the infamous SS uniforms?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble Pong, but are you aware that Hugo Boss was the guy that designed the infamous SS uniforms?


That is true.

But if Ralph Lauren was a German, it might have been him! Or Yves St. Laurent.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble Pong, but are you aware that Hugo Boss was the guy that designed the infamous SS uniforms?


Yup. Aware of his **** ties. Was it he or his descendants who later apologized?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> Solar, as much as I love science, as much as I hate modern mathematics. I only believe in applied science, I don't believe in pseudoscience that has become an undebatable science thanks to "tweaked" mathematics. I love physics, I used to solve problems in physic books for fun, like others use crosswords when bored, and yet, I hate quantum physics, don't believe in them, and consider Max Planck and the rest of the quantum physicists as fraudsters.The problem with modern science (not applied) is that the bases of modern science that started to take roots in the 19th century were flawed and highly criticised by the scientific community back then, but history chose to dismiss the sceptics and promote certain scientists and consider their findings as true, despite the flaws that were clearly pointed at when they made them public. Einstein himself, the man that is considered the most important scientist to have ever lived made many statements that make it clear that his theories were nothing more than unprovable theories. Science in the 20th century, and even more in the 21st, became all about money and belief, just watch Neil deGrasse Tyson preaching his fake science televangelist style. Yup, it's all about money, huge amounts of money are generated behind the screen of fake science, Neil deGrasse Tyson, Stephen Hawking (yes, him too), and the likes are just pawns in the game.


In fact, to think of it, the first guy that tweaked mathematics to fit his needs was Newton, and guess who inherited his Lucasian Chair of Mathematics at Cambridge University? no other than our friend Stephen Hawking


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Congrats. 5-0. Your team blanked PF’s team.


It was an easy game. We got a private box next to the San Marino U21 team and the PZPN authorities. You didn't want to leave there. Interestingly enough, in my room I met a friend (we know each other only for business purposes) who was wearing a Rolex Sky-Dweller bicolor, and another person had a Breitling Chronomat 44 also in bicolor. Both were on bracelets.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Sappie66 said:


> That is true.
> 
> But if Ralph Lauren was a German, it might have been him! Or Yves St. Laurent.


Ralph Lauren and Yves St. Laurent, probably not, but Tommy Hillfiger, well...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Congrats. 5-0. Your team blanked PF’s team.


It's Abe's team as well 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's Abe's team as well 😉


Yup. Congrats to Mario and Abe.

PF, am surprised San Marino was even able to raise a team. What’s its population?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Yup. Congrats to Mario and Abe.
> 
> PF, am surprised San Marino was even able to raise a team. What’s its population?


Around 30,000


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Around 30,000


Not even a significant fraction of warsaw’s alone.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Not even a significant fraction of warsaw’s alone.


You can't even fill one of your malls with them 😂


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Not even a significant fraction of warsaw’s alone.


Warsaw currently has 1.8 million registrations, and along with nearly 2.5 million residents commuting to work.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Around 30,000


In this case, it's not the quantity that counts, but the quality. However, this does not apply to football.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Unfortunately, only frozen, but they have to do for breakfast.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! 😊 👍😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Rest at home after the game.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Rest at home after the game.
> View attachment 16170570


I love it !


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Ralph Lauren and Yves St. Laurent, probably not, but Tommy Hillfiger, well...


Haha.

My point however was that it’s hard to judge the morality or character of people (or companies in this case) who were living under circumstances that we cannot understand.

Dr. Jordan Peterson says that the German citizens living at the time of Natzi rule were ordinary people trying to get through life as they can. When people today claimed that they would never be Natzi sympathizers if they lived there st that time, Peterson says that’s garbage.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


>


I wonder if two of these mugs are enough for a good night's sleep?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if two of these mugs are enough for a good night's sleep?


Only one way to find out


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


>


There’s something wrong with the beer. The foam turns black upon contact with the skin.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Starbucks for today!!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Sappie66 said:


> Haha.
> 
> My point however was that it’s hard to judge the morality or character of people (or companies in this case) who were living under circumstances that we cannot understand.
> 
> Dr. Jordan Peterson says that the German citizens living at the time of Natzi rule were ordinary people trying to get through life as they can. When people today claimed that they would never be Natzi sympathizers if they lived there st that time, Peterson says that’s garbage.


And technically I'm currently residing in a communist country! Imagine that...😅


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mario1971 said:


> I wonder if two of these mugs are enough for a good night's sleep?


Three of those and I'm out.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Greetings from cold Poland. There were the first frosts today in the morning.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Greetings from hot manila. The boss tried out the new (to our country) ikea store. So ive been building a lot lately.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still at Starbucks!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Greetings from cold Poland. There were the first frosts today in the morning.


Incredible timepiece !


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Greetings from hot manila. The boss tried out the new (to our country) ikea store. So ive been building a lot lately.
> View attachment 16172363


You mean putting up shelves?


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mediocre said:


> View attachment 16172908
> 
> View attachment 16172909


Just so happens that I decided to wear this today:


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sappie66 said:


> Just so happens that I decided to wear this today:


Great choice!


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Panerol Forte said:


> Don't want to burst your bubble Pong, but are you aware that Hugo Boss was the guy that designed the infamous SS uniforms?


interesting comment PF
Been following ur Quantum Mechanics - now a dip into ethics - peut-etre?
and you actually do raise a slight ethical problem for me which I have often mused on. How many steps removed from evil actions before one buys into the product/company?

I deem the indiscriminate bombing by the Luftwaffe in WW2 of our cities, targeting non combatants, evil and a war crime. (And also the retaliation by British bomber command in 44/45 likewise)

Now, I love the Baumaster B German navigators & pilots watches used in WW2 - but my own family home was partly blown up and my mum, a baby then (so not sent away to the country) suffered injury, needed ear surgery and was considerably deaf the rest of her life due to ear damage from the bomb blast. Is a new copy of the watch, made by the same old company who supplied the Luftwaffe, free from all connection? I have owned 5 VWs and have no problem despite VW being a Grman war machine icon, and the company prospering in the war and utilizing slaves from 4 concentration camps and 8 forced labour camps. It is now a public company. But somehow the Baumaster watch, designed for mil bomber navigation, causes me to pause

(Genuine question and not intended as provocative or precipitous)


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Simon said:


> interesting comment PF
> Been following ur Quantum Mechanics - now a dip into ethics - peut-etre?
> and you actually do raise a slight ethical problem for me which I have often mused on. How many steps removed from evil actions before one buys into the product/company?
> 
> ...


Thoughtful post. Yes, how far does one have to be removed?

If Baumaster (Baumeister?) supplied the Luftwaffe, does it mean that they were involved in the strategic or indiscriminate killing of civilians? Did they even know? And did they have a choice even (Fascism - all must be done for the state). What were the consequences of non-compliance?

So easy for us to judge generations after the fact.

I do understand that people may have emotions regarding those things associated with or surrounding evil deeds, and comfort levels vary between people and generations.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

As you know, I come from Poland (this is the country occupied for 6 years by the ****s), but it never crossed my mind to spit on passing VWs or to pull off and burn H. Boss's underwear. It happened over 75 years ago.

Interestingly enough, my grandfather was a lieutenant - commander of a platoon marked with the Cross of Valor during WWII, he came as far as Dresden with the Second Polish Army.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Simon said:


> interesting comment PF
> Been following ur Quantum Mechanics - now a dip into ethics - peut-etre?
> and you actually do raise a slight ethical problem for me which I have often mused on. How many steps removed from evil actions before one buys into the product/company?
> 
> ...


Interesting and thought provoking post.

I recall when IWC released the Big Pilot, there were a lot of critics at the time associating the watch to its WW2 heritage. Much of that criticism has died down over the years but occasionally, one might see a mention about it. The IWC of today is much different than the IWC of that era, as is Germany, but certainly understand and respect that others may have different opinions and emotions based on your own personal experiences and how it may have impacted someone or their family at the time.










In modern times, it's similar to some deciding to boycott a company due to a political or social opinion and/or financial support for a particular side. In certain circumstances, calls for a boycott is justified but rarely so; in most cases, it's exaggerated.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

😅😂


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

mav said:


> Interesting and thought provoking post.
> 
> I recall when IWC released the Big Pilot, there were a lot of critics at the time associating the watch to its WW2 heritage. Much of that criticism has died down over the years but occasionally, one might see a mention about it. The IWC of today is much different than the IWC of that era, as is Germany, but certainly understand and respect that others may have different opinions and emotions based on your own personal experiences and how it may have impacted someone or their family at the time.
> 
> ...


Realistically, I think it’s an honest notion to attribute most technologically advancing steps to conflict or conquest [or both, intrinsically tied as they are.] Outside of medical research focused upon disease, I would guess that technology and conflict are very difficult to separate throughout recorded history.

In other words: Everyone uses everything. Devices are applied as their user’s choose. Branding becomes somewhat meaningless.

En réalité, je pense que c'est une notion honnête d'attribuer la plupart des avancées technologiques au conflit ou à la conquête [ou aux deux, intrinsèquement liés comme ils le sont.] En dehors de la recherche médicale axée sur la maladie, je suppose que la technologie et le conflit sont très difficiles à séparer tout au long historique enregistré.

En d'autres termes : tout le monde utilise tout. Les appareils sont appliqués au choix de l'utilisateur. L'image de marque devient quelque peu vide de sens.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> 😅😂
> View attachment 16173749


5711?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> 😅😂
> View attachment 16173749


What watch is that bro?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> 5711?


My guess is CB


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> 5711?





Pongster said:


> My guess is CB


Spot on @Pongster!! It is the CB.

Here is the 5711


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Spot on @Pongster!! It is the CB.
> 
> Here is the 5711
> View attachment 16174111


@JustAbe and @Pongster , those 2 watches, the 5711 and CB went far beyond the desirability premium that any watch person is willing to pay for, and are high up in the speculative zone. My advice to both of you is to sell those watches which value is extrinsic, and only would be bought by amateur investors, and buy other watches of higher intrinsic value with the proceeds. You love those watches? no problem, you will buy them back in a couple of years for a fraction of the actual price. Oh, and if you decide to follow my advice and sell, don't forget my 10% (can be paid in watches 😉)


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> My guess is CB


CB?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mui.richard said:


> CB?


FPJ Chronomètre Bleu


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> @JustAbe and @Pongster , those 2 watches, the 5711 and CB went far beyond the desirability premium that any watch person is willing to pay for, and are high up in the speculative zone. My advice to both of you is to sell those watches which value is extrinsic, and only would be bought by amateur investors, and buy other watches of higher intrinsic value with the proceeds. You love those watches? no problem, you will buy them back in a couple of years for a fraction of the actual price. Oh, and if you decide to follow my advice and sell, don't forget my 10% (can be paid in watches 😉)


If this were shares of stock, i might just do that. But it’s something i wear from time to time. Brain tells me youre right. But rest of me says otherwise. Argh. Even my boss tells me to sell.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Pongster said:


> If this were shares of stock, i might just do that. But it’s something i wear from time to time. Brain tells me youre right. But rest of me says otherwise. Argh. Even my boss tells me to sell.


The heart and the mind - the eternal, unsolvable conflict within...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mui.richard said:


> The heart and the mind - the eternal, unsolvable conflict within...


Though am reading a book now where one of the main thesis is that it’s neither brain nor heart but the gut.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Still at work!! 😊 Happy Speedy Tuesday, folks!! 👍😷


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I love this watch. Last one!! I promise!! 😊😅 😴


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

A true watchmaker among watches, an icon of style and elegance. I present to you the Reverso 1931.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

PADI King for today!! Happy Hump Day, everyone!!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Titanium Thursday!! Have a fantastic day, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah, uh-huh, you know what it is 
Black and yellow 
Black and yellow 
Black and yellow...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Casio G-Shock GW-M5610*

*


  




*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

MRG-1100-2 MR-G Titanium Frogman 06/1999


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Metallica!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Metallica!!
> View attachment 16179620


From year ? very nice piece !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Each day @Pongster is killing me lol


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Such a watch will fit any car.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9430EJ-9JR 30th Anniversary “Lightning Yellow” Rangeman 11/2013


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> From year ? very nice piece !


Thank you!! 1999


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I have to finish a project at work.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Being in the last quarter of 2021 and being prohibited from buying more watches (though i still have a few on the way), am now looking forward to 2022.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> Being in the last quarter of 2021 and being prohibited from buying more watches (though i still have a few on the way), am now looking forward to 2022.


Who dared to give you such a ban?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Who dared to give you such a ban?


the BOSS


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

After she gave me my Daydate.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Actually not only did she say it was both her anniversary, birthday and christmas gift to me for this year, she also imposed a 5-year ban.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Actually not only did she say it was both her anniversary, birthday and christmas gift to me for this year, she also imposed a 5-year ban.


Five year ban only? I thought the daydate was your exit watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Five year ban only? I thought the daydate was your exit watch.


Not that DD40 she gave. This one DD36 is my exit watch.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Am hoping ALS comes out with a YG black dial datograph next year.  To supplement this RG white dial and Pt silver dial pair.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> Am hoping ALS comes out with a YG black dial datograph next year.  To supplement this RG white dial and Pt silver dial pair.
> View attachment 16182580


Anticipating a waiting list of about 4 years?


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Bond-ing


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Anticipating a waiting list of about 4 years?


What????


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Udon hit the spot!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Realizing i wore all my BY citizens this week save for this. So had to complete the bunch.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Pongster said:


> What????


You’re waiting for them to come out with the watch next year, but you have a five-year ban imposed upon you. So……


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sappie66 said:


> You’re waiting for them to come out with the watch next year, but you have a five-year ban imposed upon you. So……


Do you know the word amnesty?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> You’re waiting for them to come out with the watch next year, but you have a five-year ban imposed upon you. So……


Ah. Now matter how great the Georgia defense is, you can still score a touchdown against it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Driving for the boss again. Sudden craving. She wants to eat Japanese.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The new Dior opened near the Japanese restaurant. So dinner has to wait. What is it with women and their priorities.

was watch watching and was surprised. Doesnt feel like a third world country. While the watches ranged from DW to Seiko to Cartier to Hublot, the big majority was Rolex. And of the PM kind. DJs, DDs and a Daytona.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Finally, on way to eat.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16183732


This GS is amazing!

Do you have any comments on this watch?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> This GS is amazing!
> Do you have any comments on this watch?


Thank you, @mario1971!! The SBGW253 is my favorite GS by far. Very elegant and straightforward manual wind stainless steel three-hander with a blued seconds hand. Beautiful matte white dial with no date. Very comfortable to wear and accurate to within COSC. It is a reissue of 1960’s Ref. 3180, released at Baselworld in 2017, and is a limited edition of 1960. My perfect dress watch!! I love it!! 🤗 🥰
It was released in 3 versions. Grand Seiko models SBGW251/252/253: Cases; steel, 18k gold, or 999 platinum. All cases 3 bar/30 meters water-resistant, with domed sapphire "high definition" crystals with antireflective coating. In platinum and gold, 38mm x 10.7mm; in steel, 38mm x 11.2mm. Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m (amperes per meter). Movement, hand-wound caliber 9S64, 28,800 vph, running in 24 jewels. -3/+4 seconds maximum deviation in daily rate; SBGW251 adjusted to -1/+5 maximum daily rate deviation.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @mario1971!! The SBGW253 is my favorite GS by far. Very elegant and straightforward manual wind stainless steel three-hander with a blued seconds hand. Beautiful matte white dial with no date. Very comfortable to wear and accurate to within COSC. It is a reissue of 1960’s Ref. 3180, released at Baselworld in 2017, and is a limited edition of 1960. My perfect dress watch!! I love it!!
> It was released in 3 versions. Grand Seiko models SBGW251/252/253: Cases; steel, 18k gold, or 999 platinum. All cases 3 bar/30 meters water-resistant, with domed sapphire "high definition" crystals with antireflective coating. In platinum and gold, 38mm x 10.7mm; in steel, 38mm x 11.2mm. Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m (amperes per meter). Movement, hand-wound caliber 9S64, 28,800 vph, running in 24 jewels. -3/+4 seconds maximum deviation in daily rate; SBGW251 adjusted to -1/+5 maximum daily rate deviation.


Yes, I know.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Good day all, beautiful weather here! Hope the same wherever you are.

We are listening to French speaking lessons as a family this morning while sharing coffee, tea, and biscuits. Great morning IMO.

Blessed day to you and yours!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> Thank you, @mario1971!! The SBGW253 is my favorite GS by far. Very elegant and straightforward manual wind stainless steel three-hander with a blued seconds hand. Beautiful matte white dial with no date. Very comfortable to wear and accurate to within COSC. It is a reissue of 1960’s Ref. 3180, released at Baselworld in 2017, and is a limited edition of 1960. My perfect dress watch!! I love it!! 🤗 🥰
> It was released in 3 versions. Grand Seiko models SBGW251/252/253: Cases; steel, 18k gold, or 999 platinum. All cases 3 bar/30 meters water-resistant, with domed sapphire "high definition" crystals with antireflective coating. In platinum and gold, 38mm x 10.7mm; in steel, 38mm x 11.2mm. Antimagnetic to 4,800 A/m (amperes per meter). Movement, hand-wound caliber 9S64, 28,800 vph, running in 24 jewels. -3/+4 seconds maximum deviation in daily rate; SBGW251 adjusted to -1/+5 maximum daily rate deviation.





mario1971 said:


> Yes, I know.


Quand les beaux esprits se rencontrent...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> Good day all, beautiful weather here! Hope the same wherever you are.
> 
> We are listening to French speaking lessons as a family this morning while sharing coffee, tea, and biscuits. Great morning IMO.
> 
> Blessed day to you and yours!


Et une bonne journée à toi aussi cher ami!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Et une bonne journée à toi aussi cher ami!


Merci Monsieur!

I have along way to go lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday, forgot to post!! 😅😇


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Today!! 😉😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Trying to do a bro dick impersonation. Attempting to show different color of hour index.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simon said:


> View attachment 16185857


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 16185949


beautiful - is that a Titanium Shogun?????


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Simon said:


> beautiful - is that a Titanium Shogun?????


Yes

I saw your beautiful white SMP on the strap and looked at my wrist…


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes
> 
> I saw your beautiful white SMP on the strap and looked at my wrist…


I have been really tempted by that in pictures - but a hands on true photo it looks even more stunning

A white dial and black bezel is a cool look innit - I always wanted a UTS 3000 ghost with black bezel - but never been able to find one on sale


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

“Designed in Paris” counts?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today was like this.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Today was like this.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And to think that I used to like Omega.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Hilarious clip, and excellent choice of music!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hilarious clip, and excellent choice of music!


🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣 

Perfect music!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Hilarious clip, and excellent choice of music!


Love Key & Peele!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16187102


you double kill my eyes !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> you double kill my eyes !


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Have a nice day!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> you double kill my eyes !


Well, you can soothe your eyes on the poor man's version of Abe's picture 😉


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you can soothe your eyes on the poor man's version of Abe's picture 😉
> 
> View attachment 16187277


I love it too lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## kayvondn (Mar 16, 2021)

Panerol Forte said:


> Well, you can soothe your eyes on the poor man's version of Abe's picture
> 
> View attachment 16187277


That looks so good  

Sent from my SM-F711U using Tapatalk


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

How about an Omega?


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Simon said:


> View attachment 16185857


Didn't realize Omega made a 36mm version of that Seamaster...😉


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189002


Lovely watch, that's the one Pong is waiting for to come out in YG, but, as I told him, it won't happen, he'll have to settle for the LE Honey Gold version when they will discontinue it. My guess it will be 100 pieces, so, he'd better put his name at his AD in the meantime.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

mav said:


>


I said it before and I have to say it again, that Speedy with the orange chronograph seconds hand is gorgeous!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Was wearing this at work today.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189050


Sublime !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> Sublime !


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

mui.richard said:


> I said it before and I have to say it again, that Speedy with the orange chronograph seconds hand is gorgeous!


Thank you kind sir!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16189235


WOW!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

The world, today.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


>


I’m at work, but I will watch later!


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Photos don’t do this dial justice! Notice, Paris replaced by Bienne


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


>


Hey Bro, did you always have a Pam?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Bro, did you always have a Pam?


I got the Pam earlier this year. I sold my IWC Ingy for it. The Ingy was too close to my Overseas so I rarely used it.

I always wanted a Pam, just didn't know which one since they all look the same to me. 😉


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> I got the Pam earlier this year. I sold my IWC Ingy for it. The Ingy was too close to my Overseas so I rarely used it.
> 
> I always wanted a Pam, just didn't know which one since they all look the same to me.


Yep! That’s why I’m perfectly happy with the cheapest Pam!


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Checking out some new kicks with the Mrs. The spots in this place makes the watch look cray cray blingy! 🤩


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mav said:


> WOW!


Thank you, @mav!! 👍😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

With culture every day.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lovely watch, that's the one Pong is waiting for to come out in YG, but, as I told him, it won't happen, he'll have to settle for the LE Honey Gold version when they will discontinue it. My guess it will be 100 pieces, so, he'd better put his name at his AD in the meantime.


Do LEs reach ADs? Or limited to boutiques? No ALS boutique here. Just an AD.


----------



## cheu_f50 (Oct 26, 2012)

Staying at a resort in Nashville for work training. Notice the clock tower doesn't actually tell time ...

But they did set the clock purposefully!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Do LEs reach ADs? Or limited to boutiques? No ALS boutique here. Just an AD.


If the model is in demand, they prioritize the boutiques, then give to ADs, but an AD can get a LE for an important ALS client.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

jhdscript said:


>


Very nice. Too bad they discontinued to Calibre.

My lady has the diver:








She let me wear it here.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

For some reason, this is how I would imagine Abe as James Bond 😂


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Blue MULTI BAND 6 5600 series born of the DW-5000C of 1983, stay true to the Origin, for today!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> Very nice. Too bad they discontinued to Calibre.
> 
> My lady has the diver:
> 
> ...


I love your cartier diver !


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have time for some cool pics looking at a jammed car.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

ca passe au poil de cul lol


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> If the model is in demand, they prioritize the boutiques, then give to ADs, but an AD can get a LE for an important ALS client.


Hmmmm


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> For some reason, this is how I would imagine Abe as James Bond 😂


Spot on @Panerol Forte!! I am anal about my cars (both big and small) and watches!! 😂😂😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> ca passe au poil de cul lol


J'ai utilisé le traducteur google pour voir ce que ça allait donner pour nos amis anglophones, j'ai eu ça "it goes to the hair of the ass" 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Hmmmm


Or you can ask Abe to get one for you 😉


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

My boy back from university for weekend
1st task - set up my Casio I've had for a few weeks and cant understand
Bingo


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Such attempts to try on Rex rubber.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Such attempts to try on Rex rubber.


Very good!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Touches of green!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Such attempts to try on Rex rubber.


How did it go bro? Am half tempted to do it. But not the OEM oysterflex. Just everest rubber.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Enjoying a vesper!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> How did it go bro? Am half tempted to do it. But not the OEM oysterflex. Just everest rubber.


The overall reception, including rubber, is satisfactory, but it is not enough to spend so much money on this particular model. Perhaps the color of the bezel itself has an influence on it. I don't know what I don't really like about it. Or maybe it is these glowing indices on the bezel that spoil the final picture?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> The overall reception, including rubber, is satisfactory, but it is not enough to spend so much money on this particular model. Perhaps the color of the bezel itself has an influence on it. I don't know what I don't really like about it. Or maybe it is these glowing indices on the bezel that spoil the final picture?


Thanks. But good to know that the rubber feels good on the wrist. Not sure if the aftermarket would feel that way as well.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sunset - view from the living room.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mav said:


>


It's funny how tastes can change with time, I used to find the Big Pilot ugly, and now I find it to be the nicest pilot watch available, period.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

HoneyGold, yummy!!! 😜


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And how do you like Daytona in white gold? Foto net.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> And how do you like Daytona in white gold? Foto net.


Nope, no rubber or strap for me on a Rolex


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Nope, no rubber or strap for me on a Rolex
> 
> View attachment 16196849


Pajamas and white gold on the bracelet - a very successful combination.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Pajamas and white gold on the bracelet - a very successful combination.


That's not pajamas, that's a shirt, you can see my shoes in the picture 😂


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's not pajamas, that's a shirt, you can see my shoes in the picture 😂


Speaking of shirts, back in the 80s and 90s, you couldn't find fancy shirts with nice prints, so, I used to buy drapery fabric and have shirts tailor made out of them 😎


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> That's not pajamas, that's a shirt, you can see my shoes in the picture 😂


Oh, I return my honor!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> HoneyGold, yummy!!! 😜
> View attachment 16196804
> 
> View attachment 16196803


Is honey gold closer to pink gold or to yellow gold?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Is honey gold closer to pink gold or to yellow gold?


I don't know, but I will let you know when I get it!! 😉😅


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Is honey gold closer to pink gold or to yellow gold?


It's closer to bronze.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's closer to bronze.


Really? Hmmmm.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Panerol Forte said:


> It's funny how tastes can change with time, I used to find the Big Pilot ugly, and now I find it to be the nicest pilot watch available, period.


For sure, it’s part of the journey.

For me, my BP represents just that - first big watch purchase, first watch over 5 figures. I sold several low and mid-tier watches to get it.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Really? Hmmmm.


PF is the rose gold black dial datograph still in production?


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Pongster said:


> PF is the rose gold black dial datograph still in production?


Just searched. It is.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I don't know, but I will let you know when I get it!! 😉😅


Congrats on the new acquisition Abe.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Congrats on the new acquisition Abe.


I just got the email this afternoon, no action taken yet!! 😅


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GN-1000C-8AJF MASTER OF G - SEA Twin Sensor GULFMASTER 08/2015


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*ZRC GF Spirit 1964*. For Sale


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> *ZRC GF Spirit 1964*. For Sale
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198605


Très jolie montre au style particulier qui la démarque des montres de plongée toutes inspirée les unes des autres.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Très jolie montre au style particulier qui la démarque des montres de plongée toutes inspirée les unes des autres.


Franchement c'est un confort de porté qu'aucune autre montre ne possède. Et la lisibilité est juste excellente. Ma sub a coté est ridicule. C'est vraiment une superbe dive watch abordable et qualitative. La j'attends une autre version c est pour cela que je la vends


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

I forgot to show off what a cool watch I have.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Rainy day for the Hulk.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Speed Yellow Tuesday!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

AW-570-9A MUDMAN 09/1997


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


>


Hey Mav, do you wear that Santos much?


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Sappie66 said:


> Hey Mav, do you wear that Santos much?


Love the watch but no I don't. I brought it as a his/hers pair with Mrs Mav's Tank last year. I gifted her the Tank for her birthday, which she loves and wears almost daily.


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mav said:


> Love the watch but no I don't. I brought it as a his/hers pair with Mrs Mav's Tank last year. I gifted her the Tank for her birthday, which she loves and wears almost daily.


I quite like the Santos. Hugs the wrist well.








My lady likes it a lot.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> Love the watch but no I don't. I brought it as a his/hers pair with Mrs Mav's Tank last year. I gifted her the Tank for her birthday, which she loves and wears almost daily.


We are the same somehow. My Santos Galbee was meant as a His and Hers with my wife’s Tank Francaise. But she still got a Santos 100 for herself. I plan to get a Tank Francaise myself if i find one.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Sappie66 said:


> I quite like the Santos. Hugs the wrist well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one? The wrist or the watch?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Hump day, everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)

Pongster said:


> We are the same somehow. My Santos Galbee was meant as a His and Hers with my wife’s Tank Francaise. But she still got a Santos 100 for herself. I plan to get a Tank Francaise myself if i find one.


My wife loves Cartier. I normally wouldn’t buy a watch from a fashion or jewelry brand but made exception for her. She wears her Tank almost daily while her Omega and Rolex collects dust in the safe.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

mav said:


> My wife loves Cartier. I normally wouldn’t buy a watch from a fashion or jewelry brand but made exception for her. She wears her Tank almost daily while her Omega and Rolex collects dust in the safe.


My wife also loves Cartier. She maybe has 5. At least that I know of. But now she’s into Rolex and Patek. And wants an AP.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Anybody with the BB58 Gold?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> Anybody with the BB58 Gold?


Presently? no. Soon? you.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Anybody with the BB58 Gold?


I am not actively looking for one, but if one happens to find me, then well, why not?!! 😉😊


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Presently? no. Soon? you.


If priced same as the BB58, no brainer. But at 4.5x? Hmmmm.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> I am not actively looking for one, but if one happens to find me, then well, why not?!! 😉😊


I might take this attitude. Per the AD i was in earlier, they’ve had one. So far.

maybe a gold would look good alongside these two


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> I might take this attitude. Per the AD i was in earlier, they’ve had one. So far.
> 
> maybe a gold would look good alongside these two
> View attachment 16204531


@Pongster but you know how to take a picture.


----------



## mav (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> @Pongster but you know how to take a picture.


Pong knows how to take a picture, it's his watches that don't know how to pose 😉


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Pongster said:


> If priced same as the BB58, no brainer. But at 4.5x? Hmmmm.


Pong, you are not going to let some ratio influence your buying decision; you need this watch for your collection, period.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The forged carbon/carbon fiber bezel Mudmaster, absolutely fantabulous, for today!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> The forged carbon/carbon fiber bezel Mudmaster, absolutely fantabulous, for today!!
> View attachment 16205115
> 
> View attachment 16205116


Very nice G-Shock !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My longest owned and still worn watches are 2 Omegas and a Rolex. I purchased the Seamaster from Dubai, and it was my daily beater for about ten years. After that, I bought the Rolex 1530 from Lisbon and the Speedy from Boston, all in 1990.

Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022









Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date Ref. 1530









Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch Ref. 105.012-66 CB


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> My longest owned and still worn watches are 2 Omegas and a Rolex. I purchased the Seamaster from Dubai, and it was my daily beater for about ten years. After that, I bought the Rolex 1530 from Lisbon and the Speedy from Boston, all in 1990.
> 
> Omega Seamaster Polaris Quartz Ref. DB 396.1022
> View attachment 16206304
> ...


Interesting watch that 1530, and its condition is amazing, it looks brand new, this is what I call a time capsule, not some old beat up vintage watch, love it


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Casual Friday!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting watch that 1530, and its condition is amazing, it looks brand new, this is what I call a time capsule, not some old beat up vintage watch, love it


Thank you, @Panerol Forte!! I love the 36mm 1530, and it turns out to be rare. However, I am glad I bought it, and I remember it costing me a not unsubstantial US$ 2000 then, complete with box and papers in 1990.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The metal squares!! 🤩😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Photos from the watch meeting.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

🎃🎃


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Franchement c'est un confort de porté qu'aucune autre montre ne possède. Et la lisibilité est juste excellente. Ma sub a coté est ridicule. C'est vraiment une superbe dive watch abordable et qualitative. La j'attends une autre version c est pour cela que je la vends


First time in forever I see an ZRC here on WUS. Very cool! 😎


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Panerol Forte said:


> Interesting watch that 1530, and its condition is amazing, it looks brand new, this is what I call a time capsule, not some old beat up vintage watch, love it


Time capsule...









Beat up vintage...😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The forged carbon/carbon fiber bezel Mudmaster, absolutely fantabulous, for today!! Have a happy Halloween 🎃!!!

















































GWG-2000-1A5JF MASTER OF G - LAND - MUDMASTER 10/2021


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

AR control.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

New, yet beat up!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Golden Polish autumn and Japanese palm maple.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JLC Reverso for today!! At work, exit stage left!! 😉😅


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Fast watch change.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

After work, time to play!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16212317
> 
> View attachment 16212319


I m looking for one since years ...


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> I m looking for one since years ...


Yup, the Safari is a beauty!! 😉😊


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Kinda sorta decided that my next purchase will be a Rolex. When or which who knows. Maybe the Polar Exp II 42mm. I would truly hate going GM, but I’m nobody to any AD so waiting for it is definitely not happening. A friend just got the call for this watch so I look forward to hearing his impressions of it.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

All whips out for service!! I like to do them all together!! 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16215831


Mais quelle collection de malade mental !


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Mais quelle collection de malade mental !


Insane indeed. I know. I need help.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Insane indeed. I know. I need help.


I dont know how to say in english so "T' es foutu !" lol


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> I dont know how to say in english so "T' es foutu !" lol


That would be "you're screwed" 😉


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> I dont know how to say in english so "T' es foutu !" lol





Panerol Forte said:


> That would be "you're screwed" 😉


As my kids would say: IKR


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Ok, I am officially bored. How can I tell? well, when you find a video about how imaginary numbers were invented "captivating", you know "you're screwed" 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Sorry, not on as much last few days. Hope everyone is well and experiencing wonderful weather!

My latest acquisition, smitten with this affordable little piece! I blame @JustAbe for starting what has resulted in my G-Shock count more than doubling this year!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> I dont know how to say in english so "T' es foutu !" lol


Mais assurément, il est foutu dans le bon sens ! 😎


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi friend i m looking for a watch winder at good price. What models do you use?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Hi friend i m looking for a watch winder at good price. What models do you use?


Personellement, mon choix de remontoirs est basé sur le côté pratique. Ils doivent être compacts et sans plein de fils pour un usage facile en coffre, ceux qui correspondaient parfaitement étaient les *Boxy Fancy Brick by Beco Technic*. Ils sont modulaires, et une seule alimentation est suffisante pour 12 unités



















Tu peux acheter une base de 2 qui peut prendre jusqu'à 6 remontoirs, ou une base de 4 pour 12. Ils sont très silencieux si tu les mets dans ta chambre, programmables avec des micro-switches, tu peux les acheter avec ou sans alimentation, et si quelque chose se gâte, ils vendent toutes les pièces de rechange sur le site. J'en ai plein depuis des années, jamais eu le moindre problème. Quant aux prix, ils sont ridiculeusement bas, 110 € avec alimentation, et 100 € sans, un peu plus selon la couleur et la matière. Détail important, il n'y a pas de verre ou du métal qui risque de rayer la montre par inadvertance. Je recommande hautement, je n'utilise rien d'autre, pas même le remontoir qui est venu avec ma Lange QP, pourtant superbe, mais qui pourrait la rayer en cas de faux mouvement en l'insérant.

Remontoirs



https://www.outils-horloger.eu/remontoirs/boxy-fancy-brick-by-beco.php



Pièces de rechange





__





Boxy -Pièces détachées pour réparation de remontoirs pour montres, pièces de rechange


Accessoires et pièces détachées pour remontoir montres, par exemple pour remontoir montres Beco Boxy Classique et Boxy Fancy, vous pouvez acheter à bon marché chez outils-horloger.eu. Pièces de rechange pour la réparation de remontoir montres.




www.outils-horloger.eu














Edit: détail amusant, quand tu retires un remontoir du tas et tu le replaces pendant que les autres tournent, il se resynchronise avec les autres au bout de deux ou trois rotations.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Panerol Forte said:


> Personellement, mon choix de remontoirs est basé sur le côté pratique. Ils doivent être compacts et sans plein de fils pour un usage facile en coffre, ceux qui correspondaient parfaitement étaient les *Boxy Fancy Brick by Beco Technic*. Ils sont modulaires, et une seule alimentation est suffisante pour 12 unités
> 
> View attachment 16218603
> 
> ...


Super merci beaucoup pour la réponse


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

So it is a Froggy Friday, after all. Chilling by my dive ditch with friends and family!! All as One, COVID who?!! 😱😇😅


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

your casio gshock collection looks crazy !


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Mais assurément, il est foutu dans le bon sens ! 😎


Is there a wrong way?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Pongster said:


> Is there a wrong way?



oui, oui - très certainement !

Soyez prudent là-bas, monsieur. 👹


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

For the 30th Anniversary of the Green Speed, the actual 30-year-old Screwback Green Speed for today!! Have a just, excellent, safe, and healthy weekend, my friends!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Rocking the 30 years old Green Speed at work with no break!! 😱😜 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Evening clock winding ritual.









I will just add that he has been with me for almost a year.

Knock on ..., after a visit to the manufacturer's warranty, it is already ticking for the third month with insane precision - it does an average of + 0.5s / day. I know, I know, but I can't help it - I have a real **** about it.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The racing stripes of the Toyota Sprinter AE86 Trueno GT Apex Initial D. 12/2020


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Happy Monday!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> The racing stripes of the Toyota Sprinter AE86 Trueno GT Apex Initial D. 12/2020
> View attachment 16224678
> 
> 
> ...


Initial-D Gorgeous !!! Do you trade your ferrari for a toyota


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ma modeste contribution


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

DW-5600C-9B Yellow Speed 12/1992


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

@JustAbe how many time you switch watches per day lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> @JustAbe how many time you switch watches per day lol


Twice, one for work and one for home!! 😉😊😇


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

After a hard day, it's time to play!!

The sticker was still on!! 😅









Sticker removed!!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

JustAbe said:


> After a hard day, it's time to play!!
> 
> The sticker was still on!! 😅
> View attachment 16228412
> ...


Good to know that I am not the only one that keeps missing stickers, I usually notice them in the pictures; it not carelssness, it's just the declining eyesight that inevitably starts on the 40th birthday 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Good to know that I am not the only one that keeps missing stickers, I usually notice them in the pictures; it not carelssness, it's just the declining eyesight that inevitably starts on the 40th birthday 😉


That is so well said, @Panerol Forte!! Oh, so true!! 😜😵


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

This one is @JustAbe 's fault.....and I thank him for it!!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

I typically grab a low maintenance rollerball or ballpoint for use at work, but some posts on here recently (including Abe's fine MB) inspired me to use this for taking notes and jotting some personal planning today


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

Mediocre said:


> This one is @JustAbe 's fault.....and I thank him for it!!
> View attachment 16228464


Lovely! Abe should become a G-Shock ambassador, he is a true influencer, I never noticed those watches before I started seeing his fabulous collection. The only reason I won't go there is because he will always have a 500+ G-Shock head start over me 😉


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lovely! Abe should become a G-Shock ambassador, he is a true influencer, I never noticed those watches before I started seeing his fabulous collection. The only reason I won't go there is because he will always have a 500+ G-Shock head start over me 😉


I was pleased with 3 G-Shocks this time last year

Over the last year they have multiplied like crypto!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today I ordered a case for 3 watches.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GN-1000-1AJF MASTER OF G - SEA Twin Sensor GULFMASTER 08/2015


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Mediocre said:


> This one is @JustAbe 's fault.....and I thank him for it!!
> View attachment 16228464


Gorgeous Metal G @Mediocre, congrats, and you are welcome, bro!! 😍😎🤩 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Panerol Forte said:


> Lovely! Abe should become a G-Shock ambassador, he is a true influencer, I never noticed those watches before I started seeing his fabulous collection. The only reason I won't go there is because he will always have a 500+ G-Shock head start over me 😉


@Panerol Forte, the easiest and fastest way is for you to buy my "hole" collection, the rabbit hole that is!! Let your people talk to my people and you won't be disappointed, bro!! 😅😇 No lawyers though!! 😜👍


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerolshock Forte has quite the ring to it!


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

As I like doing stuff myself, I bought this amazing tractor and started mowing and removing some bushes from my Ocean escape.


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> Today I ordered a case for 3 watches.
> View attachment 16228491


Where do you order it ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Where do you order it ?


I ordered from Turkey.








Galata Parchment Patina Blue Watch Roll


Galata Parchment Patina Blue Watch Roll is fully handmade and was designed in accordance to the high standards of quality and expertise. Shop now!




www.bosphorusleather.com


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Classic classics performed by Roleks - DJ41. In addition, the top configuration and blue dial - the perfect combination for a sports sweater.


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

SolarPower said:


> As I like doing stuff myself, I bought this amazing tractor and started mowing and removing some bushes from my Ocean escape.
> View attachment 16229141
> 
> View attachment 16229140
> ...


Now all you have to do is to turbo charge it 😉


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Turbocharged as ordered!! 😅🤣


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Spot the stickers!! 😵😉🤣


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Today there was a partial fitting, unfortunately without fastening the belts. The big green one is 42.8mm and this is actually a real chunk. The other two are 39mm each. The one in white gold is an automatic, medium thick, with a wider scope. In red gold it is a manual, delicate, thin, with a narrow bezel. Both smaller ones have such a feminine color of the dial, strongly reflecting the light, you can see it from a kilometer. Vantablack will arrive in some time - both versions - shown on the Jubitom website.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Panerol Forte said:


> Now all you have to do is to turbo charge it


He should have gotten one of these:


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


> Today there was a partial fitting, unfortunately without fastening the belts. The big green one is 42.8mm and this is actually a real chunk. The other two are 39mm each. The one in white gold is an automatic, medium thick, with a wider scope. In red gold it is a manual, delicate, thin, with a narrow bezel. Both smaller ones have such a feminine color of the dial, strongly reflecting the light, you can see it from a kilometer. Vantablack will arrive in some time - both versions - shown on the Jubitom website.


Nice! Not my style but impressive nonetheless.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> two are 39mm each. The one


Blue is gorgeous !


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Sappie66 said:


> He should have gotten one of these:


No, as this would provoke dangerous adventures


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

I know this is wrong topic, but for those interested in excellent mechanics and design take a look. I will for sure be a repeat attachments buyer


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Classic classics performed by Roleks - DJ41. In addition, the top configuration and blue dial - the perfect combination for a sports sweater.


Great photo, great combo!


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Today there was a partial fitting, unfortunately without fastening the belts. The big green one is 42.8mm and this is actually a real chunk. The other two are 39mm each. The one in white gold is an automatic, medium thick, with a wider scope. In red gold it is a manual, delicate, thin, with a narrow bezel. Both smaller ones have such a feminine color of the dial, strongly reflecting the light, you can see it from a kilometer. Vantablack will arrive in some time - both versions - shown on the Jubitom website.


Mario, simply put, there are so many other more interesting watches that would fit better your collection.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Panerol Forte said:


> Mario, simply put, there are so many other more interesting watches that would fit better your collection.


Exactly. But I wanted to see up close. Completely emotionless ...


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

mario1971 said:


> Exactly. But I wanted to see up close. *Completely emotionless* ...


Exactly, but, if you feel like getting something really different, check out the VC American 1921, it's a beauty in the flesh. They released it in WG, but I find it more attractive in RG


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Indoor and outdoor shots of the Worldtimer!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Interesting VC. I have to watch them live.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Slow Thursday!! Stay safe everyone!! 👍😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

German watch, car also from western neighbors. And today we have Independence Day.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GW-9400NVJ-2JF "MEN IN NAVY" Rangeman 03/2014


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

SOTC 😊😅


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Thick.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Thinking of getting a Moser. Vantablack or Fume. Hmmm. Wacha think.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> SOTC 😊😅
> View attachment 16235772


Mine not as successful


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Pongster said:


> Thinking of getting a Moser. Vantablack or Fume. Hmmm. Wacha think.


Unfortunately, I am not a fan!! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Unfortunately, I am not a fan!! 🤷‍♂️


I can spare a slot for one Moser in my stash. The fume appears to be the quintessential one. But i hear goos things about the vantablack. In either case, i like the sterile dials.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

At my mother's name day.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> At my mother's name day.
> View attachment 16236542


Greetings to your mom!! 👍😷


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

JustAbe said:


> SOTC 😊😅
> View attachment 16235772


34 watches 




Pongster said:


> Thinking of getting a Moser. Vantablack or Fume. Hmmm. Wacha think.


I realize what you are asking, but I am going to cheat....fumé with indices 

I prefer watches I can tell time with


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> 34 watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Am thinking either the Endeavour Fume Blue or the Swiss Alp Vantablack. When we can travel again.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Eveningwear!!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> SOTC 😊😅
> View attachment 16235772


Gorgeous !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> Gorgeous !


These 34 watches are my global watch market indices!! They are as good as any other financial market indicator!! For everyone's benefit, of course, until they crash God forbid!! 😜😅😇


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Received today.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Received today.


Congrats @mario1971!! Beautiful piece, bro!! Wear it in good health. 👍😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, great, safe, and healthy Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Since morning...


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 16241503


I got a little scared.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16242989


One of your best invest. Price x2 in 10 years


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And at the end of the day.


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

From this morning!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Sorry…
I just feel compelled to do this -


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The Real Square!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


>


I like it! Really want to see one of these in person!


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

My contribution today


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And I have Pepsi in the morning, and after the work in the garden, the Datejust is already here.


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

And outside it's raining again.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GM-2100RI21-7AJR "Prince Hanikami" RYO ISHIKAWA 11/2021


----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

Cool photo from last night!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

El Primero 1/10th of a second!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Snoopy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Mega Sockssssssssss @JustAbe lol


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Yesterday at the Mall!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> Yesterday at the Mall!!
> View attachment 16255524


You are in Dubai ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> You are in Dubai ?


What made you take this guess? is it the red G class? 😉 😂


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe lol


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Business lunch - enjoy!


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## SaMaster14 (Mar 18, 2011)

mario1971 said:


> Business lunch - enjoy!


What a plate!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

SaMaster14 said:


> What a plate!


Beef tenderloin steak on a hot stone. Delicious!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Wednesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16256327


the most beautiful snoopy edition !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thursday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

“It’s been a long hard fight,” so have a happy and blessed Speedy Tuesday Ultraman Thanksgiving Day!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Visited my favorite multibrand AD today. Was surprised to learn that in our poor third world country, there is a waitlist for the Datograph. The manager hasnt seen a YG one (showed her pic in my wishlist). Only the RG and Pt. I did ask for her to call me when a RG arrives.

She also showed me the YG 5270 they have on display and available for sale.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pongster said:


> Visited my favorite multibrand AD today. Was surprised to learn that in our poor third world country, there is a waitlist for the Datograph. The manager hasnt seen a YG one (showed her pic in my wishlist). Only the RG and Pt. I did ask for her to call me when a RG arrives.
> 
> She also showed me the YG 5270 they have on display and available for sale.


Welcome to my life: lot of pity in my town where festina are on the waiting list too looool


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great day, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Ready for the Pacific Ocean


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Old-school Pepsi!! At work on a break!! Stay safe and healthy, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great start to the week, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today *Oris BigCrown ProPilot Caliber 114*

*


  




*


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16267830


Still lagging behind


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

mario1971 said:


>


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

*How many more kids have to die, I wonder?!!! The sanctity of life!!! Pro-life or Pro-death?!! Preserve the fetuses but kill the kids!! So strange is the world we live in today!!*


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Long live the Bioluminescent Swell Shark!!! Instead, let's all just drink bleach and have some internally too!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


Is it manual wind ?


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Is it manual wind ?


9R31. 




__





Calibre 9R31 | Grand Seiko


Grand Seiko official site. Made by hand for those who value perfection. Grand Seiko raises the pure essentials of watchmaking to the level of art.




www.grand-seiko.com


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

GWF-1000B-1JR BLACK × ROSE GOLD FROGMAN 10/2009










GW-200Z-1JF “The Final” Frogman 11/2009


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great weekend!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

2010 Stussy DW-6900ST XXX


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed, safe, and healthy Sunday, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷
> View attachment 16279260


The lollipop is original on Speedy


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pour faire comme les potes


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

c est un custom ca ?


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

The last two Masters!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Double Trouble!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Market check!! The bubble is still growing 😱


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

JustAbe said:


> Market check!! The bubble is still growing 😱
> View attachment 16290025


GF
Replaced one of the Panerais with the AP 15500!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a blessed and peaceful F1 weekend, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a great Speedy Tuesday, everyone!!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Omega SpeedMaster MoonPhase* for today


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16299320


your socks collection is crazy lol


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Stocks made, there will be plenty of it for Christmas.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Prosperous Thursday, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> your socks collection is crazy lol


Thank you, kind Sir!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a mastermind Friday, Folks!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

My Watch Market Index update:

12/17/2021


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


>


POPOPOWWW. Gorgeous dial !


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

For my favorite watch/shirt guys, who seem to hang out here a lot.


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

At work on a break!! Please stay safe and healthy, y'all!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Hamilton Khaki Aviator - in US military Green - same as Panerai mil green series - only 10% the price


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Twins 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Have a just, safe and healthy Hump Day, folks!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

Happy Hump Day, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

Dressed today.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JustAbe said:


> View attachment 16317401


Je viendrai recuperer mes cadeaux demain matin


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> Je viendrai recuperer mes cadeaux demain matin


Quand vous le voulez!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

I hope you had a Merry Christmas, and I wish you a Happy New Year, everybody!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

No clue what happened to Abe, but I hope it is temporary


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

bonne année







p


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Mediocre said:


> No clue what happened to Abe, but I hope it is temporary


Russ is back. Hopefully Abe will be back too.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Alive ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

@Pongster ster @JustAbe no news ?


----------



## Panerol Forte (Jan 22, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> @Pongster ster @JustAbe no news ?


Je ne pense pas que nous allons revoir Abe de sitôt, il me semble que son banning soit malheureusement definitif. Ce fil, bien que créé par moi, a été maintenu en vie grâce à l'assiduité de ses posts.


----------



## PFEN (Dec 20, 2021)

bonjour; depuis peu sur ce forum, je découvre petit à petit les différentes sections crées. 
il y a bien longtemps déjà que j'ai quitté les bancs de la fac et j'avoue qu'à l'époque, j'étais plus 'fait' pour les mathématiques que pour les langues. je m'excuse donc pour mon mauvais anglais lorsque je l'utilise sur ce forum.
de conclure que bien évidemment j'aime les montres. zénith el primero classique, zénith Pilot, omega PO, quelques seiko plongeuses, un Monaco cal11 et depuis peu une BB 41mm. a suivre... bon dimanche à vous.


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Panerol Forte said:


> Je ne pense pas que nous allons revoir Abe de sitôt, il me semble que son banning soit malheureusement definitif. Ce fil, bien que créé par moi, a été maintenu en vie grâce à l'assiduité de ses posts.


No clue what happened, but this makes me sad


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

PFEN said:


> bonjour; depuis peu sur ce forum, je découvre petit à petit les différentes sections crées.
> il y a bien longtemps déjà que j'ai quitté les bancs de la fac et j'avoue qu'à l'époque, j'étais plus 'fait' pour les mathématiques que pour les langues. je m'excuse donc pour mon mauvais anglais lorsque je l'utilise sur ce forum.
> de conclure que bien évidemment j'aime les montres. zénith el primero classique, zénith Pilot, omega PO, quelques seiko plongeuses, un Monaco cal11 et depuis peu une BB 41mm. a suivre... bon dimanche à vous.


Bienvenue ici !


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Panerol Forte said:


> Je ne pense pas que nous allons revoir Abe de sitôt, il me semble que son banning soit malheureusement definitif. Ce fil, bien que créé par moi, a été maintenu en vie grâce à l'assiduité de ses posts.


The guy with the size of his watch collection let alone his love for socks should never be banned no matter what. I am serious


----------



## SolarPower (May 14, 2012)

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Contribution du jour avec ma MM 300 bleue, sur un bracelet nylon d'uncle S

En regardant le Sunset du balcon 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

I’ve decided to read WUS for the most part these days - very little posting. JustAbe’s situation along with other perceptions and personal experiences have driven this. C’est la vie.

I enjoyed Abe’s posts as he primarily just displayed nice photos of watches that I either would not pursue or literally wouldn’t have the means to. I don’t recall seeing much text or commentary from him other than pleasantries, greetings, well-wishes. 

There are many forum management styles available. This particular situation is a forum loss, IMO.


J'ai décidé de lire WUS pour la plupart ces jours-ci - très peu de publications. La situation de JustAbe ainsi que d'autres perceptions et expériences personnelles ont conduit à cela. C'est la vie.

J'ai apprécié les publications d'Abe, car il affichait principalement de belles photos de montres que je ne poursuivrais pas ou que je n'aurais littéralement pas les moyens de faire. Je ne me souviens pas avoir vu beaucoup de textes ou de commentaires de sa part autres que des plaisanteries, des salutations, des vœux.

Il existe de nombreux styles de gestion de forum disponibles. Cette situation particulière est une perte de forum, OMI.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il s'est passé :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Je ne comprends toujours pas ce qu'il s'est passé :-(


Je ne sais pas non plus, seulement qu'il est banni.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Pareil... Pas sûre de comprendre pourquoi il a était banni...

Sinon, pour revenir sur le sujet montre, aujourd'hui je porte une nouvelle venue...

Bonne journée à tous 









Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

alex79 said:


> Pareil... Pas sûre de comprendre pourquoi il a était banni...
> 
> Sinon, pour revenir sur le sujet montre, aujourd'hui je porte une nouvelle venue...
> 
> ...


très agréable!


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Just popped in to say I miss Abe


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Plutôt nuageux aujourd'hui sur bali...
La marine master proche de son élément 
















Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)

Mediocre said:


> Just popped in to say I miss Abe


Moi aussi.
C'est dommage.😞


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Reviving this with a newly acquired slim watch...
Cheers 























Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## mario1971 (Feb 4, 2020)

In fact, this thread died in the shoes.


----------



## GeSpot (11 mo ago)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, this thread died in the shoes.


Przynajmniej umarł w butach! 😅


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mario1971 said:


> In fact, this thread died in the shoes.


Et c 'est bien dommage :-(


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Où est @Panerol Forte ces jours-ci ? Il s'est peut-être échappé ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Une petite nouveautés pour moi


----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

So did anyone ever find out why Abe was banned?? This happened during my hiatus from WUS, so naturally I'm curious... @Mediocre


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m curious too


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Prdrers said:


> So did anyone ever find out why Abe was banned?? This happened during my hiatus from WUS, so naturally I'm curious... @Mediocre





jhdscript said:


> I m curious too


Sorry, I do not know all the details. I just know there was a disagreement with management, and it was permanent


----------

